# Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle



## junior_accountant (27. August 2012)

In Bayern müssen die zivilen Fischereiaufseher gemäß § 30 ABayFig von staatlicher Seite geprüft werden, nur dann können Sie gemäß Art. 71 BayFiG von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf Antrag des Fischereiberechtigten zum Kontrolleur ernannt werden. Bei der Dienstausausübung müssen die Aufseher gemäß Art. 72 Abs. 7 sich auf Verlangen ausweisen und ein Dienstabzeichen tragen.

Auszugsweise Art. 73 Bayfig: (7) Die Fischereiaufseher müssen bei der Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ein Dienstabzeichen tragen und bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen den Dienstausweis vorzeigen, sofern nicht die Ausweisung aus Sicherheitsgründen unzumutbar ist.[/SIZE]

Heute wurde ich von einem Typen kontrolliert, der kein Dienstabzeichen trug und sich mit: "Fischereikontrolle ! Mein Name ist Ewald" vorstellte. Vor zwei Wochen wurde ich ebenfalls von einem anderem "Aufseher" kontrolliert wieder ohne Abzeichen. Die Kontrolleure waren extrem unfreudlich und patzig und winkten auf mein Verlangen mit einem blauen Zettel als Ausweis. Ich konnte aber nix erkennen. Das behagt mir ganz und gar nicht.

Ich vermute, dass es sich um schwarze (nicht staatlich geprüfte) Kontrolleure im Auftrag der Vereinsleitung handelt.

*Kann ich bei der nächsten Kontrolle auf das Dienstabzeichen bestehen bzw. wenn der Aufseher kein Abzeichen vorweist die Kontrolle verweigern?*


----------



## Jose (27. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

bayern ist weit...

kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass ein kontrolleur sich nicht deutlich ausweisen, zur not seinen ausweis eben noch mal zeigen muss. 
ich denke, du kannst verweigern. 
Ewald heißt er, sagt er: nachfragen bei denen, die macht über uns haben, obs den überhaupt gibt und ansonsten anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen 'amts'(?)anmaßung: verläuft im sande, ist aber dokumentiert und vielleicht kriegt man den ja doch noch mal am verlängerten ende. 
wiederholungstäter...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

In solchen Fällen stell ich mir die Frage, was ich erreichen will.

Will ich möglichst ungestört und in Ruhe angeln, und die Störung so kurz wie möglich halten, zeig ich meine Papiere vor und gut ist. Ist mir dann Latte ob der Typ berechtigt ist, oder nicht. Ich bin dann ganz besonders freundlich und bereitwillig zur Kontrolle.

Will ich beweisen, dass man das mit mir nicht machen kann, verweigere ich die Kontrolle, nehme einen Haufen Ärger und eine längerfristige Störung, das erscheinen der Polizei, sowie eventuell die Erkenntnis, dass der Typ doch berechtigt war, und damit ggfs. den Abbruch des Angeltages in Kauf.


----------



## Carp-MV (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> In solchen Fällen stell ich mir die Frage, was ich erreichen will.
> 
> Will ich möglichst ungestört und in Ruhe angeln, und die Störung so kurz  wie möglich halten, zeig ich meine Papiere vor und gut ist. Ist mir  dann Latte ob der Typ berechtigt ist, oder nicht. Ich bin dann ganz  besonders freundlich und bereitwillig zur Kontrolle.
> 
> Will ich beweisen, dass man das mit mir nicht machen kann, verweigere  ich die Kontrolle, nehme einen Haufen Ärger und eine längerfristige  Störung, das erscheinen der Polizei, sowie eventuell die Erkenntnis,  dass der Typ doch berechtigt war, und damit ggfs. den Abbruch des  Angeltages in Kauf.


Ganz so einfach ist das aber auch nicht lieber Ralle...
Ich zeige nicht jeden Hans und Franz meine Papiere in denen persönliche Daten stehen. Wenn dieser Herr nicht in der Lage ist sich selber als die Person ordnungsgemäß Auszuweisen als die er sich ausgibt, bekommt er auch keine Papiere meinerseits.

Genauso wie jeder Zivilbeamte sich richtig zu erkennen geben muss, verlange ich dies auch von jeden anderen der einen Beamtenstatus hat und was von mir verlangt.

Du lässt ja auch nicht deine eigenen vier Wände durchsuchen wenn irgend einer fremder vor deiner Tür steht ohne einen Durchsuchunsbefehl. Könnte ja jeder antanzen dann, nö nö auch wenn jemand sowas schnell hinter sich bringen möchte um Ruhe zu haben, Ordnung muss sein von beiden Seiten!!!! :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Das gilt auch für Fischereiaufseher. Es ist das Recht eines jeden sich nur gegenüber von Kontrollberechtigen ausweisen zu müssen und diese haben sich  als solche auszuweisen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Vereinsinterne Kontrolleure interessieren mich als Nichtvereinsmitglied nicht, es sei denn, sie sind zusätzlich amtlich bestellt und können sich ausweisen.

Ob man etwas zu verbergen hat, oder nicht, dass ist ganz egal. Will mich jemand kontrollieren, so hat er sich auszuweisen. Macht er das nicht sofort von sich aus, dann zumindest auf eine freundliche Aufforderung hin.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist das aber auch nicht lieber Ralle...
> Ich zeige nicht jeden Hans und Franz meine Papiere in denen persönliche Daten stehen. Wenn dieser Herr nicht in der Lage ist sich selber als die Person ordnungsgemäß Auszuweisen als die er sich ausgibt, bekommt er auch keine Papiere meinerseits.



Hast mich falsch verstanden.

Ich sag nicht, man soll sich von jedem kontrollieren lassen. Ich sag, man soll abwägen, welchen Aufwand man in Kauf nimmt, um der Ordnung genüge zu tun.

Grade jüngere Menschen halsen sich da manchmal ungeahnten Ärger auf und/oder unterschätzen etwaige Folgen. 

Wenn es einem die Sache wert ist, dann soll er die Kontrolle halt verweigern, absolut ok.


----------



## Downbeat (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sag nicht, man soll sich von jedem kontrollieren lassen. Ich sag, man soll abwägen, welchen Aufwand man in Kauf nimmt, um der Ordnung genüge zu tun.
> 
> Grade jüngere Menschen halsen sich da manchmal ungeahnten Ärger auf und/oder unterschätzen etwaige Folgen.
> 
> Wenn es einem die Sache wert ist, dann soll er die Kontrolle halt verweigern, absolut ok.


Ich denke das kann wirklich für jeden Lebensbereich so stehen lassen!


----------



## namycasch (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Petri.

Ich muss mir aber auch nicht, egal von wem, alles gefallen lassen. 

Der Ton macht die Musik.

Sollte der Ton nicht freundlicher werden, kann ich mich auch beim Verein über diese Person beschweren.

Petri.


----------



## Ulli3D (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Lies einfach mal Deine Erlaubniskarte genau durch. Es gibt durchaus Vereine, bei denen die Vereinsmitglieder berechtigt sind, ihnen unbekannte Angler zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Lazarus (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Außer den staatlich bestellten Fischereiaufsehern und Polizeibeamten dürfen in Bayern auch die Eigentümer oder Pächter des Fischereirechts Kontrollieren.
Die bekommen von der Verwaltungsbehörde weder Dienstabzeichen noch Ausweis.



junior_accountant schrieb:


> *Kann ich bei der nächsten Kontrolle auf das Dienstabzeichen bestehen  bzw. wenn der Aufseher kein Abzeichen vorweist die Kontrolle verweigern?*


Sicher kannst du das. Kann aber auch sein, dass dir das vermeidbaren Ärger einbringt.
Wer will beim Angeln Ärger?


----------



## Chiforce (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hier in Brandenburg bin ich "befreundet" mit einem Fischereiaufseher (er kommt jeden Tag zu meinem Haupt-Angelgewässer, daher "befreundet")
und er hat mir von diversen "Betrugsversuchen" erzählt, daß Fremde sich als Kontrolleure ausgeben, irgendwas bemängeln und Bußgeld in Bar einfordern.
Daher hat mein Fischereiaufseher mir gesagt, bei Kontrollen auf Ausweis und Marke mit Identischer Behördennummer bestehen, kein "echter" Kontrolleur wird das Verweigern, Falls der "unechte" soetwas nicht hat, sofort Polizei verständigen.
Die echten Kontrolleure wickeln evtl Bußgelder auch niemals in Bar ab, sondern immer mit Überweisungsträger an die Landeskasse.
(Brandenburg)

MfG


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Wer nix zu verbergen hat bricht sich auch nichts ab seine Papiere zu zeigen - meine Meinung!



Sorry, aber gerade diese Haltung führt zum größten Humbug den unsere Gesellschaft momentan produziert.
|evil:
Aber es ist ja keine Politik erlaubt hier.

Wenn mich hier jemand kontrolliert, dann kenn ich in entweder - kein Problem, die Kontrolle dauert 'ne halbe Minute, das Schwatzen 'ne halbe Stunde  oder er kann sich ausweisen/ mir überzeugend erklären warum er dies nicht kann - die Kontrolle dauert vielleicht 'ne Minute länger.
Von jedem Hampelmann lass ich mich nicht kontrollieren und dafür bin ich auch bereit ein wenig Zeit zu investieren - btw. das heißt nicht, dass ich pampig werde


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hallo,

es gibt hier in NRW die *amtlich bestellten Aufseher* ( von der Stadt ) .

*Nur diese haben den* *städtischen Ausweis und eine (Metall-Marke) mit Nummer *.

Daneben gibt es noch den *vereins-internen Fischereiaufseher.*

Dieser hat nur einen entsprechenden Vereinsausweis und *keine Marke*.

Trotzdem sind *BEIDE KONTROLL-berechtigt !!!*

Und *BEIDE müssen sich ausweisen* - der Eine mit Ausweis und Marke - der Andere nur mit Ausweis.

Doch Vorsicht : beim amtlich bestellten Aufseher steht im Ausweis *genau drin*, welche Gewässer er kontrollieren darf.


Es lohnt daher, sich die Papiere genau anzusehen, um Amtsmißbrauch zu entgehen .

Kontrolliert der "Amtliche" nämlich am falschen Gewässer, hat er ein gewaltiges Problem !

Denke, da mach Bayern keine Ausnahme?

Rheinspezie


----------



## GeorgeB (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Im Ausgangspost stand:



> In Bayern müssen die zivilen Fischereiaufseher gemäß § 30 ABayFig von  staatlicher Seite geprüft werden, nur dann können Sie gemäß Art. 71  BayFiG von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf Antrag des  Fischereiberechtigten zum Kontrolleur ernannt werden. Bei der  Dienstausausübung müssen die Aufseher gemäß Art. 72 Abs. 7 sich auf  Verlangen ausweisen und ein Dienstabzeichen tragen.



Lazarus schrieb:



> Außer den staatlich bestellten Fischereiaufsehern und Polizeibeamten  dürfen in Bayern auch die Eigentümer oder Pächter des Fischereirechts  Kontrollieren.
> Die bekommen von der Verwaltungsbehörde weder Dienstabzeichen noch Ausweis.



Wenn Pächter und Fischereiberechtigte kontrollieren dürfen bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie (von der Behörde) unbestätigte Bevollmächtigte ernennen können. 

Es nutzt nichts hier zu lamentieren was man glaubt oder nicht. Genau nachlesen, und im Zweifel bei der Behörde erkundigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Es nutzt nichts hier zu lamentieren was man glaubt oder nicht. Genau nachlesen, und im Zweifel bei der Behörde erkundigen.


Ist genau der Punkt, da wie so oft beim Angeln das eben Ländersache ist und überall anders geregelt..

Vereinskontrolleure (also nicht öffentlich bestellte) haben zudem IMMER auch Probleme, im Ernstfall ohne Polizei weitergehend zu kontrollieren (Angel aus dem Wasser, Auto öffnen, Taschen vorzeigen etc..), da ist meist nach vorzeigen der Papiere Schluss..

Auch hier wäre eine bundesweite Lösung eigentlich zielführend, zur rechtlichen Sicherheit der Kontrollierenden genauso wie zu der der Kontrollierten..


----------



## gründler (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kontrolliert der "Amtliche" nämlich am falschen Gewässer, hat er ein gewaltiges Problem !
> 
> Denke, da mach Bayern keine Ausnahme?
> 
> Rheinspezie


 

Moin

Das kommt ganz drauf an was vor Ort (Bezirk/Bereich) geklärt wurde,da stehen zwar die Gewässer drin im Ausweiß,trotzdem gibt es Bezirke/Bereiche die abgeklärt haben das bei Problemen/Auffälligkeiten....etc.der Aufseher von Gewässer B,auch beim Gewässer C kontrollieren darf (Aufseher hilft Aufseher) obwohl das nicht mehr in sein Zuständigkeitsbereich fällt.

Auch wenn da nun nicht das Gewässer aufgeführt ist im Ausweiß,heißt das lange noch nicht das die Kontrolle nicht rechtens ist.


Nachtrag:
So zb.sehen einige Marken in NDS aus,da fragt dann zu 99%  keiner mehr nach weiteren Papieren. 


#h


----------



## Lazarus (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wenn Pächter und Fischereiberechtigte kontrollieren dürfen bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass sie (von der Behörde) unbestätigte Bevollmächtigte ernennen können.


Richtig. Das hat auch niemand behauptet.

Der Pächter selbst hat weder Marke noch Ausweis um seine Kontrollbefugnis nachzuweisen. Trotzdem _darf _er kontrollieren.
Ebenso der Eigentümer. Soll der etwa einen Grundbuchauszug dabeihaben?


----------



## GeorgeB (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

@ Lazarus: Mein Post sollte deines nur ergänzen, ich wollte dir nix. 



> Soll der etwa einen Grundbuchauszug dabeihaben?



Interessante Frage.  

Allerdings: Angelt man an Privatgewässern mit einem kontrollierenden Eigentümer, weiß mal das als Angler i.d.R.


----------



## Case (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Wer mich kontrolliert, weist sich aus. Dessen Name wird in mein Fangbuch eingetragen. Mit Datum, Gewässer und evtl. Bemerkungen. Ich werde von den meißten Kontrolleuren nur ein Mal kontrolliert.|supergri

Case


----------



## Andal (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Case schrieb:


> Wer mich kontrolliert, weist sich aus.



Genau so sieht es aus. Und wer meint, es mit einem Kasernenhofton zu untermalen, dem sei gesagt, dass ich das, obwohl es schon etwas her ist, auch noch ganz vorzüglich beherrsche, wenn er es darauf anlegt.

Bisher hatte ich zweimal mit solchen ausweislosen Kontrollosis zu tun. Die verließen den Schauplatz ganz betröppelt und kehrten auch nicht wieder.


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Mit dem Erwerb der Erlaubniskarte hast Du die Vereinsbestimmungen akzeptiert und damit auch das Kontrollrecht *der sich ausweisenden* vereinsinternen Kontrollorgane. Solltest Du in so einem Fall die berechtigte Kontrolle verweigern hast Du vermutlich ein Problem.....


 
Alles, was ich als Gastangler zu beachten habe, ist auf dem Erlaubnisschein genannt. Ist da geregelt, dass mich Kontrolleure des Vereins kontrollieren dürfen, so ist das selbstverständlich so - allerdings ist da auch geregelt, dass diese sich ausweisen müssen, bzw. Ihre Kontrollbefugnis nachweisen müssen. 
Können sie das nicht, so können sie mich mal.
Gerne können sie dann die Polizei, Ordnungsamt, Fischereiaufsicht hinzuziehen. Diesen Personen gegenüber weise ich mich dann gerne aus.

Jeder halbwegs mit gesundem Menschenverstand geführte Verein gibt seinen Kontrolleuren das nötige Rüstzeug an die Hand, bzw. lässt sie amtlich bestellen. 
Der Spruch: "Ich bin Vereinsmitglied und kontrolliere Sie jetzt", der geht bei mir rechts ins Ohr rein und links wieder raus.

Den Spaß den man dann hat, der ist die Sache wert. So geschehen vor ca. 20 Jahren in Thüringen. So ein selbsterkorener Vereinskontrolletti meinte mich kontrollieren zu müssen. Gern, entgegnete ich ihm, wenn er sich vorher mir gegenüber als Kontrolleur zu erkennen gibt - Ausweis, Marke. Konnte er natürlich nicht. Sprang rum wie Rumpelstielzchen. Irgendwann - es war eine ländliche Gegend, da hatte die Polizei noch Zeit für so etwas, kam er mit einer Polizeistreife zurück. Diesen Herren gegenüber habe ich mich selbstverständlich sofort ausgewiesen. Natürlich wollten sie auch wissen, warum ich mich vorher nicht habe kontrollieren lassen. Es war die Krönung eines inneren Reichsparteitages, als er den beiden Herren in grün mit hochrotem Kopf erklären musste, dass er sich nicht ausweisen konnte, weil er gar keinen Ausweis hat. Die Standpauke der beiden Ordnungshüter war göttlich. Sichtlich niedergeschlagen schlich der arme Tropf von dannen.

Für mich gilt ganz klar:
Wer sich mir gegenüber als berechtigter Kontrolleur zu erkennen gibt, von dem lasse ich mich auch jederzeit kontrollieren.
Alle anderen werden höflich, aber bestimmt abgewiesen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt hier in NRW die *amtlich bestellten Aufseher* ( von der Stadt ) .
> 
> ...


 nein hat er nicht wenn du eine keine karte hast und ein f-a kontroletti erkennt seine schwarzen schafe meist von weitem.......denn blöde sind die auch nicht ...alles angler meist......


----------



## Margarelon (28. August 2012)

Wäre ja toll, wenn der TE sich mal äußern würde, um welche Art Gewässer es sich handelt, bevor wir hier weiter rumrätseln...
Bin aber letztens auch kontrolliert worden (Rhein bei Bonn) und er hat extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich bei zukunftigen Kontrollen immer auf das Abzeichen achte! Scheint also so, als wären dort einige entweder nachlässig, oder Abzocker....
Davon abgesehen, wie man in den Wald hineinruft... Spricht mich jemand freundlich an und weist sich aus, ist das doch kein Thema. Sollte mich, gemütlich am Rhein sitzen, jemand aber hinterrücks anbellen, könnte es durchaus sein, dass ich aufstehe... Und das wars dann mit der Gemütlichkeit. 
Außerdem habe ich das Recht, mir einen Ausweis in Ruhe und aufmerksam anzusehen. "Vor der Nase rumwedeln" ist eh nicht, da werd ich zickig. Hmm... Oder ich wedele einfach mit meinem Angelschein zurück... 

per iPhone über Forum Runner erstellt. Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten oder an "Autokorrektur" zurücksenden...


----------



## robdasilva (28. August 2012)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ich bin Angler und auch Kontrolleur.
Als Kontrolleur hab ich meinen Ausweis und Plakette dabei, die ich dem kontrollierten auch zeige.
Was mann  sich aber manchmal von Anglern anh&oelig;ren lassen muss ist teilweise erschreckend.
Mann wird als Zivilversager hingestellt usw.
Viele Angler heutzutage geht es nur darum den Preis ihrer Karten wieder in Fisch rein zu bringen. Deshalb werden die Kontrollen auch immer mehr.
Auf solche Kochtopffischer kann ich an jedem Gewässer verzichten.

Wenn mich jemand kontrolliert lass ich mir den Ausweis und Plakette zeigen, dann bekommt er erst meinen Ausweis zum sehen.

Denn so wie Mann in den Wald hinein schreit, kommt es auch wieder raus.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Bei uns im Verein darf jedes Mitglied kontrollieren - was,wenn überhaupt, immer in einen sehr angemessenen Ton vor sich geht.
Damit gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Die gibt es dort wo tatsächlich nebenberufliche Schwarzfischer zugange sind - aber dort sind auch staatlich bestellte Aufseher unterwegs.


----------



## carphunter 47 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Muß mich meinen Vorredner anschließen :
Da ich auch Fischer und Staatlicher Fischereiaufseher bin . Wenn ich einen Angler kontrolliere kann er jederzeit auch meinen Ausweis begutachten .Nach der Kontrolle mache ich einen Vermerk in seinen Fangbuch bzw. der auf Tageskarte .

Bei uns im Verein gibt es aber auch Vereinsinterne Kontrolleure die lt. Vorstandsbeschluss dazu befugt sind.
Diese haben dann einen Sondererlaubnisschein .

Bei uns schauen die Dienstausweise und Plakete für Fischereiaufseher so aus wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Nabend,


Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein darf jedes Mitglied kontrollieren - was,wenn überhaupt, immer in einen sehr angemessenen Ton vor sich geht.


 
Vorausgesetzt es werden Gastkarten ausgegeben, ist diese Regen auf den Berechtigungskarten vermerkt?

Ich hätte mit solch Regelung kein Problem - wenn ich denn weis das es sie gibt..


----------



## Jose (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



robdasilva schrieb:


> ...
> Viele Angler heutzutage geht es nur darum den Preis ihrer Karten wieder in Fisch rein zu bringen....
> Auf solche Kochtopffischer kann ich an jedem Gewässer verzichten....



das sind ja mal wieder profunde erkenntnisse #d

auf kontrollettis mit solcher vorspannung kann man wohl an allen gewässern verzichten. und sollte man auch.


----------



## robdasilva (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> das sind ja mal wieder profunde erkenntnisse #d
> 
> auf kontrollettis mit solcher vorspannung kann man wohl an allen gewässern verzichten. und sollte man auch.



Das ist meine Meinung und die wird auch so bleiben. Ein Fanglimit ist da um eingehalten zu werden, da sagt niemand was.

Aber ist es notwendig wenn gesetzt wird 1o Forellen draufzuschlagen?? wenn mann nur 3 fangen darf??

Kommt dann ein Kontrolleur vorbei wird schnell die Fliege gemacht, und es bleibt nur eine Blutlache am Boden übrig.

Auf etwas anderes ist meine Aussage nicht bezogen, gönn jedem seinen Erfolg wenn er das Fanglimit einhält.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

So seh ich das auch:
Ein Kontrolleur ist auch dazu da, Fanglimits zu überwachen..


----------



## Jose (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Das ist meine Meinung und die wird auch so bleiben. Ein Fanglimit ist da um eingehalten zu werden, da sagt niemand was
> 
> ...
> 
> Auf etwas anderes ist meine Aussage nicht bezogen, gönn jedem seinen Erfolg wenn er das Fanglimit einhält.



ok. war aus deinem post aber so nicht ersichtlich.

ist im übrigen egal, aus welchen sinistren gründen fanglimits mißachtet werden. war etwas irreführend deine "kochtopfangler", klang leicht herabsetzend. 

20 releaste am tag bei nem 3er fanglimit scheint mir nun auch nicht so in ordnung, und das sind dann die ach so glänzenden "sportfischer". spottfischer eher.

ich denk, wir sind uns einig.


----------



## robdasilva (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

#g

Ja war irreführend geschrieben. Ich fang genauso meine 3 Forellen wenn ich welche essen will, hör danach hald auf und geh nach Hause und lass se mir schmecken.

Kenn hald genügend die Fanglimits nicht beachten, Rutenlimits überschreiten und alles draufhauen was Flossen hat.

An solche Leute hatte ich bei meiner Aussage gedacht.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler und auch Kontrolleur.
> Als Kontrolleur hab ich meinen Ausweis und Plakette dabei, die ich dem kontrollierten auch zeige.



Genauso schauts aus... Ich bin auch so ein Depp der sich für andere zum Narren macht und sich vom Landkreis hat "amtlich bestellen lassen".
Bisher hatte ich nie Probleme, auch nicht wenn ich Mutterseelenalleine auf einer Insel mittem im Rhein drei angetrunkende Angler mit Migrationshintergrund kontroliert habe...
Und wie schon gesagt, der Ton macht die Musik. 

Normalerweise bin ich freundlich, zumal ich viele auch kenne weil sie ja ihre Erlaubnisscheine bei uns kaufen müssen. #h
Meine Kontrollen beziehen sich da eher auf Angelgerät, Köder, Fanglisten und gefangene Fische.
Ich kann aber auch anders und ich verschaffe mir auch meinen Respekt.

Bei uns muß die Marke gut sichtbar getragen werden und der Ausweiß bei der Kontrolle vorgezeigt werden.
Im Ausweiß sind genau die Gewässer gelistet an denen ich kontrolieren darf.
Normalerweise wird das in RLP wie folgt gehandhabt:
- "normaler" Fischreiaufseher: NUR und ausschließlich das Vereinsgewässer des Vereins das ihn zum Lehrgang geschickt hat.
- amtl. bestellter FA: JEDES Gewässer das von der oberen bzw. unteren Fischreibehörde im Ausweis vermerkt und mit Dienstsiegel bestätigt ist.


----------



## Mac69 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hi Ho,


FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Vereinsinterne Kontrolleure interessieren mich als Nichtvereinsmitglied nicht, es sei denn, sie sind zusätzlich amtlich bestellt und können sich ausweisen.


Dann hast du ggf. ein Problem ;-)
Mit dem Erwerb der Gastkarte hast du die Bedingungen akzeptiert(steht entweder direkt auf der Karte /und oder im etwaigen Anhang zb. Gewässerordnung-zumindestens bei  Gastkarten in meinem ehmaligen Verein)
Hälst du dich nicht dran,*kann* deine Gastkarte futsch sein-Angeltag vorbei!
Natürlich muss "er" sich dann als *Vereinsmitglied* ausweisen.

Natürlich hat sich ein Fischreiaufseher mit Ausweiss/Marke auszuweisen.
Sollte man als Fischreiaufseher irgendwelche "Umtriebe" erkennen und hat mal seine Papiere zb. nicht dabei da privat am Wasser oder what else gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit anderen Aufseher zu rufen oder direkt die Polizei. 
Es gibt auch unbelehrbare die Ihren Angelschein etc. nicht vorzeigen/sich weigern trotz freundlicher Ansprache und korrektem Ausweisens......auch da ist die Polizei Ansprechpartner.

@case:
....
Wer mich kontrolliert, weist sich aus. Dessen Name wird in mein Fangbuch eingetragen. Mit Datum, Gewässer und evtl. Bemerkungen. Ich werde von den meißten Kontrolleuren nur ein Mal kontrolliert.........

Den Sinn dieses Satzes verstehe ich nicht wirklich.....;+
ich halte übertriebende Mehrfachkontrollen auch für tinneff-aber wenn "ich" dich öfters kontrolliere ist dies meine Entscheidung und völlig legitim-obs für dich nervig ist oder nicht........

Wie schon angesprochen macht natürlich der Ton die Musik-kommt mir jemand derbe blöd darf er sich übers Echo nicht wundern.
Wobei man möglichst sachlich aber bestimmt bleiben sollte.
Wo ich allerdings überhaupt keinen Spass verstehe ist bei Bedrohungen........gottseidank sehr selten.
In der Regel laufen die meisten Kontrollen doch sehr easy ab-manchmal hält man noch nen Schwätzchen und alle sind zufrieden.

gruss

Mac


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Mac69 schrieb:
> 
> Mit dem Erwerb der Gastkarte hast du die Bedingungen akzeptiert(steht  entweder direkt auf der Karte /und oder im etwaigen Anhang zb.  Gewässerordnung-zumindestens bei  Gastkarten in meinem ehmaligen Verein)
> Hälst du dich nicht dran,*kann* deine Gastkarte futsch sein-Angeltag vorbei!



Genau das Problem, um das es hier eigentlich ging.

In *Bayern *(in anderen Bundesländern ist es anders) dürfen amtlich bestätigte Fischereiaufseher kontrollieren. Darüber hinaus noch Pächter und Eigentümer, wie hier zu lesen war. Diese Regelung *kann(!)* ein Indiz dafür sein, dass Vereine, Pächter oder Eigentüme eben *nicht * einfach mal so eben Fischereiaufseher ernennen dürfen. Diese Frage gilt es hier zu klären.


----------



## junior_accountant (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ich bin erst jetzt wieder online und habe den Thread gelesen. Bei dem Gewässer handelt es sich um einen See. Auch bin ich Vereinsmitglied. Der mutmaßliche Kontrolleur ist ganz bestimmt nicht der Pächter oder der Fischereiberechtigte.

Wenn man einfach in Ruhe angeln will, kann man natürlich seine Papiere zeigen.|uhoh: Trotzdem stören mich solche "zwielichtigen" Kontrollen. Gegen Fischereikontrollen von legitimierten Kontrolleuren habe ich natürlich nix. 

Ich verlange nächstes mal, die Marke gemäß Art. 71 BayFig zu sehen und wenn der mutmaßliche Kontrolleur diese nicht vorweisen kann, rufe ich eben die Polizei wegen Verdacht auf Amtsanmaßung dazu. Art. 71 BayFig nehme ich ausgedruckt mit ans Wasser. 






In Art. 71 BayFig heißt es:

1) Die *bestätigten Fischereiaufseher* und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit Strafe oder mit Geldbuße bedroht ist, zu überwachen und Zuwiderhandlungen gegen diese Rechtsvorschriften festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden und bei ihrer Verfolgung mitzuwirken.

(2) 1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit

1.
die Identität feststellen,
2.
die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3.
die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.
2 Die in Satz 1 genannten Personen haben den Anordnungen der Fischereiaufseher nach dieser Vorschrift Folge zu leisten.

(3) 1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes

1.
die Identität von Personen feststellen,
2.
eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweisung),
3.
Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Abs. 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.
2 Abs. 2 Satz 2 gilt entsprechend.

[...]

*(7) Die Fischereiaufseher müssen bei der Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ein Dienstabzeichen tragen und bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen den Dienstausweis vorzeigen, sofern nicht die Ausweisung aus Sicherheitsgründen unzumutbar ist.*


----------



## Franky (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Schon wirklich sehr merkwürden!
Hier in Hessen sind die bestellten Aufseher verpflichtet, ihren Ausweis bereits vor der Kontrolle unaufgefordert vorzuweisen.
Ich glaub, das hatten wir auch schon mal an anderer Stelle - egal ob ich was zu verbergen habe oder nicht: meine Daten zeige ich nicht jedem "Hans oder Franz"!
Da ich bislang nur in Bremen/Niedersachsen kontrolliert wurde, weiss ich nicht, wie die Hessen das in der Praxis handhaben. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass das ähnlich ablaufen wird. Sämtliche Kontrollen - sieht man von einer Ausnahme mal ab - verliefen allerdings sehr entspannt. Dabei war es egal, ob ich die Aufseher kannte oder bis dahin NOCH nicht kennengelernt hatte!

@ Mac:
Ich glaube, Case (Sigi) meint das so: mich braucht man nur einmal kontrollieren - man vergisst mich - im positiven Sinne - nicht so schnell!


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ja, was der Themenstarter zitiert, betrifft die *amtlich bestellten
* 
Aufseher .

Diese haben Rechte und Pflichten wie teilweise angeführt .

Der vom *Verein eingesetzte Aufseher bekommt aus meiner Erfahrung einen ordentlichen Kontroll-Ausweis mit Lichtbild,

Stempel des Vereins sowie Unterschrift des Vereinsvorsitzenden.*

Wenn Du solch einen Kontrolleur vor Dir hast, hat Dieser aber NICHT die gleichen Rechte, wie der amtlich bestellte !

Trotzdem darf er Dich nach Deinen Papieren fragen - er dient offensichtlich dem Fischereirechteinhaber ( Verein ).


Du KÖNNTEST Dich dann querstellen mit Bezug auf die Rechtslage.

Aber warum ?

Das bringt NUR Ärger ein - zeig´ die Papiere vor, die Fänge und Montagen und gut ist.


SONST wird der Vereinskontrolleur nämlich genötigt sein :

a) die Polizei hinzuzuziehen

oder

b) den ordentlich bestellten Kollegen anzurufen ( idR. sind die auch Vereinsmitglieder da zuvor vom Verein vorgeschlagen)


Du wirst mit Deiner Quer-Haltung den Vereinskontrolleuern ggü. also 

*nur vermeidbaren Ärger auslösen - und mit Sicherheit nie wieder eine Tageskarte erhalten !
*

Nochwas : IMMER auf den Ausweis pochen - beide Kontrolleure MÜSSEN sich ausweisen !!!

Wie gesagt ist der Vereinsausweis inkl. Siegel, Unterschrift und Lichbild meiner Meinung nach auch ein erhebliches Indiz dafür,

dass die Kontrolle i.O. ist.

Nochwas : *Kein Kontrolleur kann verlangen, das Auto zu inspizieren - für solche aktionen ist IMMER die Polizei zuständig !*


Rheinspezie


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Der vom *Verein eingesetzte Aufseher bekommt aus meiner Erfahrung einen ordentlichen Kontroll-Ausweis mit Lichtbild, Stempel des Vereins sowie Unterschrift des Vereinsvorsitzenden.*



Das ist immer noch die Frage: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. In jedem Land gelten anderen Regeln.

Die Frage bleibt: Können Vereine in Bayern selbständig Aufseher einsetzen, die nicht amtlich bestätigt sind?

Es gibt nämlich durchaus Gründe, die dagegen sprechen.


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi Ho,
> 
> Dann hast du ggf. ein Problem ;-)
> Mit dem Erwerb der Gastkarte hast du die Bedingungen akzeptiert(steht entweder direkt auf der Karte /und oder im etwaigen Anhang zb. Gewässerordnung-zumindestens bei Gastkarten in meinem ehmaligen Verein)
> ...


 
Dann hast Du mich vielleicht falsch verstanden. Es geht mir nicht um berechtigte Kontrollen. 
Ich verweigere lediglich Kontrollen von selbsterkorenen, Saubermann-Möchtegernsherifs.
Irgendein bekritzeltes Stück Butterbrotspapier als etwaigen Legitimationsbeweis erkenne ich auch nicht an, ohne dass mir die Identität des Kontrolleurs bekannt ist.
Da Du so schön auf das Anerkennen der Bestimmungen anspielst - selbstverständlich erkenne ich die an, denn darin ist ja auch geregelt, wer wie kontrollieren darf.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nochwas : *Kein Kontrolleur kann verlangen, das Auto zu inspizieren - für solche aktionen ist IMMER die Polizei zuständig !*



In NRW ist das so, in Bayern darf der amtlich bestellte Kontrolleur auch das Auto inspizieren. 

Kommt immer auf das jeweilige LFG an.


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch die Frage: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. In jedem Land gelten anderen Regeln.
> 
> Die Frage bleibt: Können Vereine in Bayern selbständig Aufseher einsetzen, die nicht amtlich bestätigt sind?
> 
> Es gibt nämlich durchaus Gründe, die dagegen sprechen.


 
selbstverständlich können die Vereine das, ist auch gängige Praxis. Geht sogar soweit, das jedes Vereinsmitglied berechtigt ist an den Vereinsgewässer zu kontrollieren.

Ich wüßte auch keinen einzigen Grund der dagegen spricht, solange dies in der Gewässerordnung des Vereins so aufgeführt ist. Mit dem Kauf einer Tages-/Jahreskarte erkennt man diese Gewässerordnung i.d.R. an.

Ist man mit Bestimmungen der Gewässerordnung nicht einverstanden, dann kann man sich den Kauf einer Karte dieses Vereins einfach sparen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In NRW ist das so, in Bayern darf der amtlich bestellte Kontrolleur auch das Auto inspizieren.
> 
> Kommt immer auf das jeweilige LFG an.


 
Richtig, du warst schneller.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> WK schrieb:
> 
> Ich wüßte auch keinen einzigen Grund der dagegen spricht, solange dies  in der Gewässerordnung des Vereins so aufgeführt ist. Mit dem Kauf einer  Tages-/Jahreskarte erkennt man diese Gewässerordnung i.d.R. an.



Ich kann dir sehr gute Gründe nennen: Ein Mensch, der andere Menschen kontrolliert, sollte wenigstens nachgewiesen haben, dass er weiß was er darf und was nicht. Er sollte auch im Umgang mit anderen Menschen geschult sein. In anderen Lebensbereichen kann man gesetzliche Vorschriften auch nicht immer durch eigene Satzungen aushebeln.

Im Jagdrecht gibt es auch Unterschiede bei den "Machtbefugnissen".


----------



## ernie1973 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Bin jetzt auch "merkwürdig" an meiner Vereinstalsperre kontrolliert worden - unser neuer Vereinsvorsitzender kam mit einem Hiwi an und sagte: "Guten Tag - Fischereikontrolle" - ohne sich vorzustellen - ohne sich auszuweisen oder zu legitimieren.

Ich hatte die Wahl:

a. 

Den kleinen Möchtegern, der sonst im Leben nix erreicht hat & jetzt endlich mal irgendwo "oben mit dabei ist" - wenn auch nur in einem Angelverein - zu ärgern und ihn erstmal darauf hinweisen, dass er sich unaufgefordert vorzustellen hat & ebenfalls erstmal unaufgefordert SEINE Papiere vorzeigt, bevor er meine zu sehen bekommt.

oder

b.

Ebenso kurz zu grüßen & meine Papiere vorzuzeigen, um schnell wieder in Ruhe angeln zu können.


Obwohl ich manchmal gerne ein Querulant bin und auch gerne mal auf meinem "Recht" beharre, habe ich mich für Lösung "b" entschieden, weil ich mit dem Fuzzi garnicht großartig Bock auf ne Diskussion hatte.

Naja - ging schnell - tat nicht weh & warum soll ich da ne Welle machen!?!

Der Typ hielt sich wohl für so wichtig, dass er meinte, jeder Angler des Vereins (ca. 400-500 Mitglieder) MÜSSE ihn kennen - ich kannte ihn, aber nur zufällig aus der Jugend & war seit Jahren auf keiner Mitgliederversammlung mehr, weil der Vorstand eh nur Chaos & Mist macht! (--> ReFO Besatz usw.)!

Also - alles was ich will ist, dort in Ruhe zu angeln - und wenn der Herr Oberchef vom Verein meint, dort seine Komplexe ausleben zu wollen, dann soll er das tun - mir isses zu stressig mich mit solchen Nüssen anzulegen, solange sie nur "merkwürdig" kontrollieren!

Das kontrolliert wird, finde ich gut - aber - an der Art und Weise könnten die da noch arbeiten!

Ernie


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In NRW ist das so, in Bayern darf der amtlich bestellte Kontrolleur auch das Auto inspizieren.
> 
> Kommt immer auf das jeweilige LFG an.


Nein. Definitiv nicht! Das weiß ich mit 1000%iger Sicherheit, da ich vor drei Jahren in Plattling in der Situation war. Da bestand ein Kontrolleur darauf das ich den Kofferraum öffne. Als ich mich geweigert habe, wurde von ihm die Polizei geholt, welche dann die Papiere und das Auto überprüft hat.
Er hatte die Personalien und wollte Anzeige gegen mich erstellen, weil ich mich seiner Ansicht nach einer Kontrolle widersetzt habe. Bis dato kam noch gar nichts und auf Nachfrage bei meinem Anwalt (ebenfalls Angler) ist kein Kontrolleur dazu berechtigt den Kofferraum zu kontrollieren.
Das kann und wird jeder Anwalt bestätigen.


----------



## robdasilva (29. August 2012)

Ich darf als Kontrolleur in Bayern niemand dazu zwingen das Auto zu öffnen. Wenn der kontrollierte nicht will muss die Polizei verständigt werden.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In NRW ist das so, in Bayern darf der amtlich bestellte Kontrolleur auch das Auto inspizieren.
> 
> Kommt immer auf das jeweilige LFG an.



Der Innenraum eines Auto ist gleich gestellt mit der Wohnung und steht somit unter besonderem Schutz.

Da hätte ich gerne mal eine Stellungnahme eines Fischereiaufsehers aus Bayern um Deine Aussage zu bestätigen.

Ich persönlich würde dem Aufseher was husten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In NRW ist das so, in Bayern darf der amtlich bestellte Kontrolleur auch das Auto inspizieren.
> 
> Kommt immer auf das jeweilige LFG an.



Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß darf nämlich so einfach nicht einmal die Polizei!
Gibt's dazu 'ne Quelle?

edit: da war der sharpo etwas schneller, auch wenn das Auto nicht mit der Wohnung gleichgestellt ist, aber theoretisch braucht ein Polizist einen Durchsuchungsbefehl für dein Auto. Die einzigen Kräfte, die dein Fahrzeug einfach so inspizieren dürfen, sind der Zoll in Zollgrenzbezirken.
Mit Sicherheit inspiziert kein Kontrolleur mein Auto, auch in Bayern nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch "merkwürdig" an meiner Vereinstalsperre kontrolliert worden - unser neuer Vereinsvorsitzender kam mit einem Hiwi an und sagte: "Guten Tag - Fischereikontrolle" - ohne sich vorzustellen - ohne sich auszuweisen oder zu legitimieren.
> 
> Ich hatte die Wahl:
> 
> ...



Der Kontrolleur war Dir doch offensichtlich bestens bekannt.
Warum dann auf sein Recht beharren und den Aufseher die Papiere zeigen lassen?

Das wäre Schikane.


----------



## ulf (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hallo

Selbstverständliche darf der Kontrolleur in Bayern das Auto inspizieren, das steht auch so im Bayrischen Fischereigesetz. 
Das der Kontrolleur dazu Zwang ausüben darf haben erst hier einige Leser dazuinterpretiert, was der Kontrolleur natürlich nicht darf.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Selbstverständliche darf der Kontrolleur in Bayern das Auto inspizieren, das steht auch so im Bayrischen Fischereigesetz.



Das steht so nicht im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz, es sei denn, du lehnst deine Interpretation des Begriffs "inspizieren" an die klinische Definition an, wonach unter Inspektion die "äußerliche Untersuchung durch genaues Betrachten" verstanden wird!


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Der Aufseher darf kein PKW durchsuchen.

Eine Fahrzeugkontrolle und Durchsuchung darf nur vom Zoll oder von der Polizei durchgeführt werden. Und selbst die benötigen für eine Durchsuchung einen richterlichen Beschluss.

Beispiel:
http://www.ra-kotz.de/durchsuchung.htm


----------



## robdasilva (29. August 2012)

Der Kontrollierte muss freiwillig sein Auto aufmachen, dann darf ich als Kontrolleur einen Blick ins Auto werfen.
Verweigert er eine Einsicht kann ich ihn nicht dazu zwingen.
Das kann die Polizei auch ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl, weil Gefahr in Verzug da eine Straftat oder ähnliches vorliegen kann.


----------



## robdasilva (29. August 2012)

Ich war bei so einer Kontrolle noch nie dabei, kann nur das sagen was im Kurs zum Fischereiaufseher uns gesagt wurde.
Glaub auch das Mann es gar nicht soweit kommen lassen muss, wenn Mann zivilisiert miteinander umgeht und einfach die Regeln einhält.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Der Kontrollierte muss freiwillig sein Auto aufmachen, dann darf ich als Kontrolleur einen Blick ins Auto werfen.
> Verweigert er eine Einsicht kann ich ihn nicht dazu zwingen.
> Das kann die Polizei auch ohne Durchsuchungsbefehl, weil Gefahr in Verzug da eine Straftat oder ähnliches vorliegen kann.



Wie gesagt, die Polizei braucht theoretisch auch einen richterlichen Durchsuchungsbeschluß, in der Praxis sieht das sicher oft anders aus, bzw. bräuchte man einen guten Anwalt, um sein Recht dahingehend im Nachhinein durchzusetzen. Fakt ist aber, daß weder "allgemeine Berufserfahrung" von Seiten der Polizei, noch die Weigerung deinerseits, sie freiwillig nachschauen zu lassen, als Begründung eines Verdachts zur Untersuchung deines Fahrzeugs ausreichen.
Was den Fischereiaufseher in Bayern betrifft, darf er, wie du schon sagtest, "die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen
befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen."
Für Fischerei/Wasserfahrzeuge, auf die sich das sicher in erster Linie bezieht, gilt folgendes:
"(5) 1Die Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, haben auf Anruf sofort
ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufseher an Bord zu holen. Die Weiterfahrt ist
erst zulässig, wenn der Fischereiaufseher dies gestattet."
Von einer Autodurchsuchung steht da nirgends etwas, und wenn ich diese verweigere, dann wird da auch nichts über eine äußere "Inaugenscheinnahme" hinaus "besichtigt"
Gruß


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sehr gute Gründe nennen: Ein Mensch, der andere Menschen kontrolliert, sollte wenigstens nachgewiesen haben, dass er weiß was er darf und was nicht. Er sollte auch im Umgang mit anderen Menschen geschult sein. In anderen Lebensbereichen kann man gesetzliche Vorschriften auch nicht immer durch eigene Satzungen aushebeln..


 
du schreibst was du gerne hättest, aber nicht was den Tatsachen entspricht. Gehst du an meinem Gewässer zum Fischen, verhältst du dich so wie ich es will und nicht wie du gerne möchtest. 
Und fertisch!

Gruß Werner


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Innenraum eines Auto ist gleich gestellt mit der Wohnung und steht somit unter besonderem Schutz.
> 
> Da hätte ich gerne mal eine Stellungnahme eines Fischereiaufsehers aus Bayern um Deine Aussage zu bestätigen.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde dem Aufseher was husten.


 
natürlich darf der Fischereiaufseher nicht einfach so dein Auto kontrollieren oder dich gar mit Gewalt dazu zwingen.

Aber er darf dich darum bitten, deinen Koferraum zu öffnen, genauso, wie er dich darum bitten darf, deinen Rucksack oder andere Behältnisse zu öffnen. Das kannst du selbstverständlich verweigern, hat der Aufseher den begründeten Verdacht, das du eine Straftat/Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen hast, bleibt ihm nur die Möglichkeit deine Personalien festzustellen (Fischereischein) oder die Polizei zu rufen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> du schreibst was du gerne hättest, aber nicht was den Tatsachen entspricht. Gehst du *an meinem Gewässer* zum Fischen, *verhältst du dich so wie ich es will *und nicht wie du gerne möchtest.
> Und fertisch!
> 
> Gruß Werner


 
Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Hier wird sehr oft über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Kontrolleur war Dir doch offensichtlich bestens bekannt.
> Warum dann auf sein Recht beharren und den Aufseher die Papiere zeigen lassen?
> 
> Das wäre Schikane.



Nein - eben nicht - ich kannte ihn aus der Jugend, weil ich mal seine kleine Schwester angeb***** habe.

Das weiß er nicht & er hat mich auch nicht erkannt & konnte nicht wissen, dass ich ihn kenne!

Also war ich ein Fremder für ihn & er hätte sich eigentlich etwas weniger selbstherrlich vorstellen & ausweisen müssen.



...und ich habe mich des lieben Friedens Willen ja für Lösung "b" entschieden!



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> ...und ich habe mich des lieben Friedens Willen ja für Lösung "b" entschieden!


Weichei....



Hätt ich in dem Fall aber auch nicht anders gemacht, vor allem, wenn ich da öfter wäre..

Ich hab da auch mal was von einem in Hamburg gehört, der mit Kampfanzug und angeblich auch mit Waffe am kontrollieren sein soll (Ex-Beamter)...

Es ist wie bei den Anglern selber:
Es gibt halt viele unterscheidliche...........

An meinem Hausgewässer (Neckar) bin ich noch nie von einem Kontrolleur, sondern nur von der Wapo oder der Streife kontrolliert worden. Da erübrigt sich die Frage, wenn die vor Dir mit dem 15m-Schiff anlegen und mit 3 Uniformierten nach dem Schein fragen ...


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> du schreibst was du gerne hättest, aber nicht was den Tatsachen entspricht. Gehst du an meinem Gewässer zum Fischen, verhältst du dich so wie ich es will und nicht wie du gerne möchtest.
> Und fertisch!
> 
> Gruß Werner



Natürlich schrieb ich, was ich gerne hätte. Ich habe das ja ausdrücklich als "guten Grund" für für ein behördliche Prüfung von Aufsehern aufgeführt und nirgends behauptet, dass eine solche Prüfung vom Gesetz vorgeschrieben ist.

An "deinem" Gewässer ist dir das Fischereirecht, bzw. Fischereiausübungsrecht übertragen worden. Dann darfst du kontrollieren. Es ging hier um die Frage, ob man dieses Kontrollrecht in Bayern an unbestätigte Fischereiaufseher übertragen kann. Beim Jagdausübungsrecht gehts das z.B. nicht.

Für die Interpretation der bayerischen Landesfischereiverordnung dürfte es übrigens Kommentare geben, wie zu anderen Gesetzen auch. Hier gehen wir bei "Fahrzeugen" immer von Autos aus. Das "hagelvolle Kollege" wies bereits darauf hin, dass sich das durchaus auch ausschließlich auf Wasserfahrzeuge beziehen kann.

Edith hat noch was vergessen: Auch an "deinem See" kannst du nur tun, was der Gesetzgeber zulässt.


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Hier wird sehr oft über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.


 
wobei wird übers Ziel hinausgeschossen?


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Natürlich schrieb ich, was ich gerne hätte. Ich habe das ja ausdrücklich als "guten Grund" für für ein behördliche Prüfung von Aufsehern aufgeführt und nirgends behauptet, dass eine solche Prüfung vom Gesetz vorgeschrieben ist.
> 
> An "deinem" Gewässer ist dir das Fischereirecht, bzw. Fischereiausübungsrecht übertragen worden. Dann darfst du kontrollieren. Es ging hier um die Frage, ob man dieses Kontrollrecht in Bayern an unbestätigte Fischereiaufseher übertragen kann. Beim Jagdausübungsrecht gehts das z.B. nicht.
> 
> Für die Interpretation der bayerischen Landesfischereiverordnung dürfte es übrigens Kommentare geben, wie zu anderen Gesetzen auch. Hier gehen wir bei "Fahrzeugen" immer von Autos aus. Das "hagelvolle Kollege" wies bereits darauf hin, dass sich das durchaus auch ausschließlich auf Wasserfahrzeuge beziehen kann.


 
Selbstverständlich ist es möglich das Kontrollrecht auch an unbestätigte Aufseher zu übertragen. Wenn ich von meinem Gewässer spreche, ist es unerheblich ob es mein Privatwasser ist oder ob es mein Vereinswasser ist.
Wenn ich als Verein/Privatperson in meine Gewässerordnung schreibe, das ein bestimmter Personenkreis zur Kontrolle der Erlaubnisscheine berechtigt ist, dann hat sich jeder Erlaubnisscheininhaber daran zu halten.
Und wenn ich da reinschreibe das eine Fahrzeugkontrolle erlaubt werden muss, dann hat er sich auch daran zu halten.



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Edith hat noch was vergessen: Auch an "deinem See" kannst du nur tun, was der Gesetzgeber zulässt.


 
Da hast du natürlich völlig recht, ich darf nicht gegen Gesetze verstossen, aber ich darf die Gesetze ausweiten.
Ich kann Schonzeiten und Schonmasse erhöhen, ich kann Fangbeschränkungen einführen oder das Fischen auf bestimmte Tageszeiten oder auch auf bestimmte Angelmethoden und Köder beschränken. Ich kann anfüttern oder bestimmte Futtersorten verbieten und vieles mehr.

Solltest du dich nicht an meine Bestimmungen halten, hast du eben die Konsequenzen zu tragen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> wobei wird übers Ziel hinausgeschossen?


 
.... sich als Kontrolleur am Wasser so aufzuführen, als sei man der Herrscher aller Reusen, von Gottes Gnaden.... etc....pp


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Und wenn ich da reinschreibe das eine Fahrzeugkontrolle erlaubt werden muss, dann hat er sich auch daran zu halten.


Würd ich so mal bezweifeln, da da das BGB, Grundgesetz oder sowas greifen müsste - soll ernie mal was dazu schreiben..


----------



## seacat (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Einen Beamtenstatus hat so ein Kontrolleur in der Regel nicht,
auch wenn er von Amts wegen in dieser Funktion ernannt oder
eingesetzt wird.
Man könnte diese Person ja fragen, ob er von der Behörde oder
vom Verein aus tätig ist. Korrekt ausweisen muss er sich in beiden
Fällen.
Mich würde eher stören, warum er bei der Kontrolle so extrem
unfreundlich war.
Wenn das wieder so passiert, mit einer Beschwerde drohen und
dann auch wahrmachen, egal ob beim Amt oder Verein.

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich so mal bezweifeln, da da das BGB greifen müsste - soll ernie mal was dazu schreiben..


 
naja, auf jeden Fall wäre es seine letzte Karte an meinem Wasser und ich wüßte nicht was das BGB dagegen haben sollte.


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> .... sich als Kontrolleur am Wasser so aufzuführen, als sei man der Herrscher aller Reusen, von Gottes Gnaden.... etc....pp


 
da hast du natürlich recht, aber das hängt immer vom einzelnen Menschen ab und es steht dir sicherlich frei dich beim Zuständigen (Besitzer/Verein) darüber zu beschwerden, egal ob geprüfter oder ungeprüfter Aufseher.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Die Unfreundlichkeiten sind schnell erklärt. Überall dort, wo ein bis dato vollkommen unbeutender Fuddl mit einem "Amt" betraut wurde, kommt es vor. Auf Parkplätzen, in Wertstoffhöfen und eben auch an Angelgewässern. Absolute Tranfunzeln sind da der Meinung. dass schneidiges Auftreten Eindruck schindet und ihnen der Blockwartton das Ego poliert. Total autoritätslose Kleingeister üben sich in Machtausübung. Das kann nur in die Buchse gehen!


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> WK schrieb:
> 
> Und wenn ich da reinschreibe das eine Fahrzeugkontrolle erlaubt werden muss, dann hat er sich auch daran zu halten.



Ich verfüge hier nicht über die Literatur, mich da ein zu lesen. Aus dem Stegreif wage ich das aber zu bezweifeln. Wenn Dinge gegen die berühmten guten Sitten, bzw. geltendes, übergeordnetes Recht verstoßen, kann ich alles mögliche unterschrieben haben, bin aber dennoch nicht verpflichtet es zu zu lassen. 

Und bei Fahrzeugen erinnere ich noch einmal daran, dass in Bayern auch Wasserfahrzeuge gemeint sein können.


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich verfüge hier nicht über die Literatur, mich da ein zu lesen. Aus dem Stegreif wage ich das aber zu bezweifeln. Wenn Dinge gegen die berühmten guten Sitten, bzw. geltendes, übergeordnetes Recht verstoßen, kann ich alles mögliche unterschrieben haben, bin aber dennoch nicht verpflichtet es zu zu lassen.
> 
> Und bei Fahrzeugen erinnere ich noch einmal daran, dass in Bayern auch Wasserfahrzeuge gemeint sein können.


 
du verstehst mich glaube ich nicht.
Es ist völlig unerheblich was in Bayern gemeint ist oder nicht, entscheidend ist was ich an meinem Gewässer will!
In dem Moment in dem du an meinem Gewässer fischt, hast du dich an meine Regeln zuhalten, solange sie nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen.
Ich darf keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse unterschreiten, aber wenn ich in meine Bestimmungen schreibe das das Angeln nur zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr erlaubt ist, dann hast du dich daran zu halten, fertisch.


----------



## Franky (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Soweit ich weiss, ist eine Wohnung lt. GG explizit geschützt und darf ohne Durchsuchungsbeschluss bzw. Gefahr in Verzug nicht durchsucht werden. Ein Fahrzeug (egal ob zu Wasser, zu Lande oder in der Luft) ist ein Gegenstand/eine Sache und obliegt diesem speziellen Schutz nicht. Was ein Fischereiaufseher darf oder nicht, ist in den Landesfischereigesetzen festgelegt. In Berlin scheint das sehr klar geregelt zu sein:
http://www.lexsoft.de/cgi-bin/lexsoft/justizportal_nrw.cgi?xid=167727,42
Hessen zeigt sich da dem Angler gegebüber "liberaler":
http://www.rv.hessenrecht.hessen.de...doc=yes&doc.id=jlr-FischAufsVHEpP3#focuspoint
Sprich: hier müsste im Zweifel die Polizei eingreifen, um ins Fahrzeug zu linsen.
Nur zwei von 16 Beispielen...


----------



## GeorgeB (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> In dem Moment in dem du an meinem Gewässer fischt, hast du dich an meine  Regeln zuhalten, solange sie nicht gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen.



Ich verstehe dich durchaus. Aber eine PKW(!)-Durchsuchung ist z.B. eine der Sachen, die m.W. gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen würden.

Ich versuche die Tage mal einen der zuständigen Leute in Bayern ans Telefon zu bekommen. Finde die Frage nämlich ganz interessant, ob ein Verein jeden zum Kontrolleur ernennen darf. Falls ja, warum dann die Prüfung?

Ich bin übrigens nicht besonders spitzfindig. Ich bin nur vorsichtig bei eigenen Gesetzesinterpretationen, weil man sich dabei böse auf die Nase legen kann. Nicht alles, was jahrelang praktiziert wird, entspricht den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.


----------



## WK1956 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich durchaus. Aber eine PKW(!)-Durchsuchung ist z.B. eine der Sachen, die m.W. gegen ein Gesetz verstoßen würden.


 
du solltest immer berücksichtigen, das es sich dabei nicht um eine Durchsuchung sondern um eine in Augenscheinnahme handelt und das auch auf freiwilliger Basis. Gegen welches Gesetz ich damit verstoßen könnte, würde mich auch interesieren.



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich versuche die Tage mal einen der zuständigen Leute in Bayern ans Telefon zu bekommen. Finde die Frage nämlich ganz interessant, ob ein Verein jeden zum Kontrolleur ernennen darf. Falls ja, warum dann die Prüfung?


 
Weil ein staatlich geprüfter Fischereiaufseher im Prinzip mehr Rechte hat. 

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem bayerischen Fischereirecht (ich hoffe ich darf das zitieren):



> *Aufgaben des Fischereiaufsehers:
> Der Fischereiaufseher hat die Aufgabe die Einhaltung der fischreirechtlichen
> Vorschriften, die der Erhaltung der Fischbestände, Sicherung und Pflege der
> Lebensgrundlagen dienen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln zu
> ...


 
ein vom Verein beauftragter Kontroleur darf nur kontrolieren und hat keine weiteren Befugnisse.



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens nicht besonders spitzfindig. Ich bin nur vorsichtig bei eigenen Gesetzesinterpretationen, weil man sich dabei böse auf die Nase legen kann. Nicht alles, was jahrelang praktiziert wird, entspricht den gesetzlichen Vorschriften.


 
mag sein, trotzdem muß man sich erstmal an die Bestimmungen in meinem Gewässer, ist übrigens fiktiv, halten.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würd ich so mal bezweifeln, da da das BGB, Grundgesetz oder sowas greifen müsste - soll ernie mal was dazu schreiben..




Also - eine Durchsuchung / Kontrolle eines PKW´s ist rechtlich gesehen schon ein verdammt scharfes Schwert!

Wann, ob und UNTER WELCHEN Voraussetzungen das geht, richtet sich in aller Regel allgemein nach der StPO.

Es kann sein, dass im Gesetz mal anderswo entsprechende *Ermächtigungsgrundlagen* drinstehen, die jeder Beamte, Angestellte oder auch u.U. öffentlich - rechtlich bestellte Kontrolleur zu beachten hat.

Ein rein privatrechtlich bestellter Kontrolleur - z.B. vom Verein hat keine Befugnis, "mal eben so" in mein Auto zu gucken!

Es sei denn, er ist auch in irgendeiner Rechtsnorm (=Ermächtigungsgrundlage) ausdrücklich öffentlich - rechtlich dazu ermächtigt *und* die Voraussetzungen dieser Norm liegen komplett vor!

Dort werden in aller Regel auch Voraussetzungen genannt, die erstmal vorliegen müssen, damit ein solch´ massiver Eingriff überhaupt rechtmäßig ist!

Bei der berühmten "Gefahr im Verzug" gilt auch mal für Beamte was anderes - aber - das wird SEHR restriktiv gehandhabt und eng ausgelegt - soll aber den Beamten vor Ort einen gewissen Handlungsspielraum geben - denn es gibt Situationen, in denen es nicht zumutbar ist, dass ein Polizist z.B. erstmal einen Staatsanwalt oder Richter kontaktiert, wenn´s schnell gehen muss!


Ein toter Fisch im Auto - oder auch Fanggerät begründet für mich nie nie nie "Gefahr im Verzug" - und auch der Verdachtsgrad, hinsichtlich einer Straftat (!) muss erstmal vorliegen und begründbar sein, damit das Auto eines Anglers durchsucht werden darf!

In der Regel wird man gefragt werden, ob man z.B. etwas gegen den Blick in den Kofferraum einzuwenden hat - dann öffnet man freiwillig - oder eben nicht!

Zollkontrollen - oder laufende Fahndungen sind da noch Ausnahmen - aber - wenn ich stur bin, dann muss ich keinesfalls einen rein privatrechtlich bestellten Kontrolleur in mein Auto sehen lassen!

Bei Beamten der Polizei, des Zolls oder der Ordnungsämter sieht das schon anders aus - aber auch die haben nicht einfach so das Recht, mein Auto zu durchsuchen, sondern sie müssen auf Verlangen eine ERMÄCHTIGUNGSGRUNDLAGE benennen, aufgrund derer sie tätig werden, weil die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen vorliegen!

Für rechtswidrige Durchsuchungen, die bereits stattgefunden haben, kann man z.B. unter gewissen Voraussetzungen eine Fortsetzungsfeststellungsklage im Nachhinein durchführen, z.B. um Schadensersatzansprüche gelten zu machen - oder wegen Wiederholungsgefahr und aus Rehabilitationsinteresse!

ABER - in der Regel kann jeder gerne in mein Auto gucken, da ich ne weiße Weste habe - aber das kommt bei mir darauf an, *wer mich warum und in welchem Ton* fragt!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Danke ernie - so hatt ich das grob im Kopp ohne jetzt die einzelnen rechtlichen Grundlagen zu kennen..


----------



## Gunnar. (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hi Ernie,

Bei Kontrollen durch Polizei.......
Gibts da Unterschiede zwieschen der "normalen" Polizei und der schwimmenden Fraktion?

Es gibt immermalwieder das Grücht das nur die WaSchpo die Kontrollberechtigung im Zusammenhang der Angelei hat.
Was ist da drann??


----------



## ernie1973 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Vereinfacht und allgemeingültig kann man sagen, dass staatliche Eingriffe *IMMER* einer Ermächtigungsgrundlage - also eines § - bedürfen.

Dieser § nennt in der Regel konkrete Voraussetzungen, unter denen die Staatsbediensteten dann z.B. eine Durchsuchung, eine Kontrolle etc. durchführen können!

Diese Ermächtigungsgrundlage *MUSS* auch benannt werden können - und beinahe jedes staatliche Verhalten dem Bürger gegenüber stellt einen gewissen (den Bürger belastenden!) Eingriff dar, zumindest in das Recht eines Jeden aus Art. 2 I GG. (=Auffanggrundrecht!).

Also --> 

1. Ermächtigungsgrundlage vorhanden? 

wenn +, dann

2. Voraussetzungen liegen vor?

wenn +, dann

3. ...können *bestimmte* Handlungen vollzogen werden, die den Bürger wie auch immer in seinem Dasein "belasten" - einschränken usw.!

4. Wird im öffentl. Recht auch immer noch Zuständigkeit, Verfahren, Form usw. mitgeprüft, dass auch alles erstmal gegeben sein muss, damit z.B. ein Verwaltungsakt oder ein Verwaltungshandeln rechtmäßig ist!

Gibt es eine solche Ermächtigungsgrundlage nicht, ODER liegen die Voraussetzungen nicht vor, dann muss der Bürger auch nix über sich ergehen lassen - aber Vorsicht - es gibt unzählige Ermächtigungsgrundlagen, die denkbar sind & auch ne Menge Ausnahmen, wie z.B. die "Gefahr im Verzug" - wobei IMMER eine nachträgliche Rechtmäßigkeitsüberprüfung der behördlichen Handlungen möglich ist, durch die es auch mal richtig Ärger gibt, wenn Beamte ihre Kompetenzen überschritten hatten!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ernie,
> 
> Bei Kontrollen durch Polizei.......
> Gibts da Unterschiede zwieschen der "normalen" Polizei und der schwimmenden Fraktion?
> ...



...müßte ich nachlesen - hängt vom jeweiligen Landesrecht ab - aber ich meine (!), dass die "normale" Polizei auch jederzeit in Sachen Fischerei kontrollieren darf!...ob sie das wirklich tut, oder kann, dass ist ne andere Frage!...aber z.B. das normale Ordnungsamt darf & kann (als verlängerter Arm der örtl. sachl. und instantiell zust. Fischereibehörden!) - da würde ich sagen, wenn die das können und dürfen - z.B. in NRW, dann wird das auch die "normale" Polizei dürfen!

Bin jetzt in Eile - kann das aber gerne nochmal checken, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe!

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

@ Ernie......
Dazu schnell mal ein aktueller Hintergrund:

Mein Sohn wurde jetzt dreimal von der "normalen" Polizei kontrolliert.
Vom Papierkram her wollten die immer nur den Perso sehen - nie den Fischereischein bzw die Berechtigungkarte für das Gewässer.
Wollten die oder durften die die Angelpapiere nicht einsehen. Diese Frage stellt sich da für mich....Oder wars einfach nur Unwissenheit??


----------



## Ulli3D (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Es kommt immer auf die "Vertragslage" an. Als Beispiel sei mal ein Fußballspiel genannt. Körperliche Durchsuchungen darf normalerweise nur die Polizei bei begründetem Verdacht durchführen. Wenn ich dagegen zum Fußballspiel gehe, dann erkläre ich mich bereit, mich nach gefährlichen Gegenständen durchsuchen zu lassen, anderenfalls komme ich, trotz Karte, nicht ins Stadion. Gleiches gilt auch für Diskotheken.

Wenn ich nun Angelkarten für "mein" Gewässer ausgebe liegt es an mir, welche Regelungen, die ein Angler erfüllen muss, wenn er dort angeln will, gelten.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Ernie......
> Mein Sohn wurde jetzt dreimal von der "normalen" Polizei kontrolliert.
> Vom Papierkram her wollten die immer nur den Perso sehen - nie den Fischereischein bzw die Berechtigungkarte für das Gewässer.



Garantiert Unwissenheit denn in Deutschland muss man zwar ab 16 einen Perso besitzen, er muss aber nur beim Führen von Kraftfahrzeugen und Waffen und in NDS beim Angeln ohne Angelschein mitgeführt werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ulli ,
Hier zB ist der F-Schein nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Perso gültig. Es ist aber nicht vorgeschrieben den Perso beim Angeln mitzuführen.
Die WaSchpo läßt sich immer die Angelpapiere zeigen. Den Perso NUR wenn es irgentwelche Unstimmigkeiten gibt. Die Normale Polizei interessiert sich nur für den Perso.... Nun könnte ich darausschließen das die "Kontrollbereiche" der beiden Fraktionen eindeutig abgesteckt sind.
Wunderlich für mich dabei: Schwarzangeln=Straftat. Da wäre es doch emens wichtig zu wissen ob der Angler überhaupt dort angeln darf.Genau DAS scheint aber die Polizei nicht zu interessieren ... ODER ABER sie DÜRFEN eben nicht nach den Angelpapieren sehen.
Wegen diesen , für mich Ungereimtheiten , ist für mich die Rechtlage interessant...


----------



## Jose (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Sohn wurde jetzt dreimal von der "normalen" Polizei kontrolliert.
> Vom Papierkram her wollten die immer nur den Perso sehen - ...
> 
> Wollten die oder durften die die Angelpapiere nicht einsehen. Diese Frage stellt sich da für mich....Oder wars einfach nur Unwissenheit??



vielleicht passte der gute auch nur in ein auffälligkeitsraster, bei dem die freunde und helfer personendaten zu erfassen/abzugleichen neigen. da reicht der perso.

nix ungewöhnliches. wird an 'nem ufer immer wieder randaliert, dann basteln die eben an ihrem 'soziogramm'.


----------



## vanminh74 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Sollen sie doch.....also die vermeintlichen Kontrolleure mein ich. Wenn ich das mal von einer anderen Seite sehe, bin ich froh dass überhaupt mal wer kontrolliert....bei so manchen Anglern frag ich mich oft genug ob die wohl einen Berechtigungsschein haben....also wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe ist es mir egal....natürlich mit einem Grad an Freundlichkeit und so...kann doch nur in unserem Interesse sein, die schwarzen Schafe zu erwischen?!
Tight Lines euch allen Fischereischeininhabern und Erlaubnischeinbesitzern!


----------



## teddy- (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

moin moin

@gunnar

Es gibt immermalwieder das Grücht das nur die WaSchpo die Kontrollberechtigung im Zusammenhang der Angelei hat.
Was ist da drann??[/QUOTE]



rechtlich hab ich zwar keinen schimmer aber ich wurde bis jetzt zwei mal  kontrolliert im stralsunder hafen von der normalen polizei die wollten die angelpapiere und ausweis sehn 

gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ich wurde in B-W sowohl von der WaPo wie von der Streife schon kontrolliert.

Interessant dabei:
Die von der WaPo hatten Ahnung, waren teilweise selber Angler,* immer sehr freundlich *und teilweise mit Tipps (unten im Salzhafen scheints besser zu laufen, die hatten da ne ganze Ladung Barsche..)..

Die von der Streife wollten nur den Fischereischein sehen, nicht mal den Erlaubnisschein.

Kontroll"dichte" in ca. 30 Jahen am Neckar:
Vielleicht 20 mal WaPo
Vielleicht 5 mal Streife
Sicher null Kontrolle von Vereins/Verbands/Bewirtschafterseite 

Ungemütlich reagiert wird bei Hälterung jeder Art (mehrfach Anzeigen, wenn jemand Köfis im Eimer hatte, um nicht alle abschlagen zu müssen), und den ganzen "Delikten" rund um unser gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot.

Nach allem was man so mitkriegt, scheint die Kommunikation zwischen Bewirtschafter und WaPo und Streife allerdings eher angespannt zu sein, warum auch immer.

Sieht aber an de Nachbarstrecke anders aus, da treffen sich die Kontrolleure der Bewrtschafter regelmäßig, um eine regelrechte Jagd auf unerlaubte Nachtangler zu machen..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - eine Durchsuchung / Kontrolle eines  PKW´s ist rechtlich gesehen schon ein verdammt scharfes Schwert!



Da gebe ich dir Recht.. Aber auch sehr wirkungsvoll und es soll auch Leute gegeben haben die von der Polizei ganz schnell auf den Boden der Tatsachen gestellt wurden. Und nebenbei noch ein bischen Ärger mehr bekamen weil die Polizei extra rauskommen mußte.|supergri



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ein rein privatrechtlich bestellter Kontrolleur - z.B. vom Verein hat keine Befugnis, "mal eben so" in mein Auto zu gucken!


"Mal eben so" hat dieses Recht niemand, auch ein "Amtlicher" nicht - Es *MUSS* ein begründeter Verdacht vorliegen!!




ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ein toter Fisch im Auto - oder auch Fanggerät begründet für mich nie nie  nie "Gefahr im Verzug" - und auch der Verdachtsgrad, hinsichtlich einer  Straftat (!) muss erstmal vorliegen und begründbar sein, damit das Auto  eines Anglers durchsucht werden darf!


Da wäre ich in RLP, zumindestens an den Flüssen mit Lachs- und Meerforellenaufstieg vorsichtig, denn hier mußt du unterscheiden... 

Wenn man einer einen untermaßigen Hecht im Auto hat, würde ich nie das Auto durchsuchen... Hier würde mir das "sehen" des Fisches genügen um die Sache an die zuständigen Stellen weiterzugeben, das wäre in RLP eine *Ordnungswidrigkeit.*

Wenn jedoch jemand einen Lachs der Meerforelle abschlägt und in seiner Karre liegen hat, wird er sein Auto öffnen - entweder vor mir oder vor der Polizei! Den hier liegt lt. unseren geltenden Gesetzen eine *Straftat* vor da diese Fische Bundeseinheitlich unter besonderem Schutz stehen.

Somit habe ich streng genommen immer die rechtliche Handhabe einen Angler aufzufordern sein Auto zu öffnen und es durchsuchen zu lassen.

Was ich natürlich nur und ausschließlich in einem zumindest zu 95% sicheren Fall machen würde, sonst schneide ich mir schnell ins eigene Fleisch.

Und ich unterstütze die Aussage 

"...Hier wird gemacht was ich (in diesem Falle die geltenden Regeln und Gesetze) will..."

Mal ganz klipp und klar gesagt:

Ich als (amtl. best.) FA vertrete diese geltenden Gesetze und Regeln und bin vom Land(kreis) eingesetzt dieses zu überwachen. Ende der Diskusion, das ist Fakt.

Wenn DU als Angler meinst, mir diese Arbeit durch (unnötige) Querelen schwerer zu machen als sie ohnehin schon ist, werde ich die Kontrollen mit der Polizei zu Ende führen... Und dann sehen wir weiter.

Das jetzt bitte nicht falsch verstehen - wir haben uns alle an die Regeln zu halten und bei unseren Verhältnissen (u.a. Verhältnis Angler/Wasser, Langleinen, illegale Netzfischerei und Fischverkauf usw.) gehts halt einfach nicht anders.

Ich bin immer freundlich und will die Sache so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen, denn bei jeder Kontrolle opfere ich meine eigene Angelzeit.
Wenn mir aber einer dumm kommt, komme ich ihm auch dumm, so einfach ist das...

Was mich immer wieder erstaunt: 

Es wird sich bei mir im Laden über zu wenige Kontrollen beschwert. Wenn ich aber sage: _"... dann tu was dagegen, mach den Lehrgang..." _wird abgewunken!

Es wird sich über "die Russen" und ihr Verhalten am Wasser beschwert - wenn ich aber sage _"... dann ruf die WaPo oder uns ( die FA) an..."_ wird abgewunken.

Und gleichzeitig schwafeln (oft die gleichen Personen!!!) freimütig vor mir das sie mit lebenden Köderfisch oder im Schongebiet fischen, weil sie da schon vor 20 Jahren gefischt haben oder das sie neulich wieder eine große _Lachsforelle_ im Rhein gefangen haben, die sehr lecker war...

Ich freue mich immer wieder über ihre Gesichter wenn ich ihnen sage das ich FA bin, was ich dann mache wenn ich sie erwische und was ihnen "blüht". 
Es gab auch schon den ein oder anderen der das Austesten mußte oder mir unverhohlen gedroht hat... Nun, auch dieser Zahn wurde ihm gezogen.

Und so mancher wollte mir einfach nicht seine Papiere zeigen, getreu dem Motto _"... du kennst micht doch, ich komm immer in den Laden..."_ und so mancher wurde dann eben zusammen von mir und der Polizei ertappt das er nie welche hatte oder dann doch mal eben einen untermaßigen Zander im Eimer hatte.

Wir haben nun mal geltende Gesetze und Regeln an die man sich halten sollte, das geht nun mal nicht anders.
Und genau wie sich der Angler das Recht hat vor einer Kontrolle die Marke und den Ausweis einzusehen, habe ich das Recht ihn und sein Fangerät zu kontrolieren, Ende der Diskusion.

Das dieses alles in einem normalen Ton und nach geltenden Gewässerregeln und Landesgesetzen stattzufinden hat, ist selbstverständlich und *das von beiden Seiten!!!*


----------



## Gunnar. (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Moin moin,

Hab letzte Nacht noch einwenig das WEB durchsucht.......

Da ist ja ein heilloses Durcheinander.Überall macht die Polizei das anders. Einheitliche Vorgehensweise = Fehlanzeige. Selbst innerhalb eines Bundeslandes. Ist ja fast ne Schande für das regelwütige Deutschland. LooooL


----------



## labralehn (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



teddy- schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> rechtlich hab ich zwar keinen schimmer aber ich wurde bis jetzt zwei mal  kontrolliert im stralsunder hafen von der normalen polizei die wollten die angelpapiere und ausweis sehn
> 
> gruß



Auf Luxemburger Seite darf auch der Zoll kontrollieren, ob man eine Erlaubniskarte hat.

In DE an dem schiffbaren Abschnittes des Neckars, wurde ich schon durch die WaPo, die Polizei und dem Kontrolleur des entsprechenden Hegebereiches kontrolliert.

Dort wo der Neckar nicht mehr schiffbar ist, wird von den Kontrolleuren des jeweiligen Hegebereiches kontrolliert.

2010 und 2011 waren die Kontrollen regelmässig, so dass ich fast jeden 2. Ansitz kontrolliert wurde. Ich angel an mehr als 100 Tagen im Jahr an verschiedenen Gewässern, nur zur Info.

Ich finde das mit den Kontrollen richtig so, leider wurden die Kontrollen in 2012 fast komplett eingestellt, bin dieses Jahr leider nur auf der Luxemburger Seite an der Mosel regelmässig kontrolliert worden. Das waren die Kollegen vom Zoll. Habe denen auch gesagt, daß ich das richtig finde, das sie kontrollieren. Und auch freiwillig meine gefangenen Fische gezeigt zur Überprüfung und den Kofferraum meines Autos freiwillig geöffnet. 

Am Neckar hatte ich 2012 noch keinen einzigen Kontrolleur gesehen, auch WaPo und Polizei scheinen die Kontrollen eingestellt zu haben.

Gruß Tino


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Ist ja fast ne Schande für das regelwütige Deutschland. LooooL


Nein, letzte Konsequenz - Polizei ist ja genauso wie Fischerei Ländesache..

Statt sich also auf bundesweite, einfache und einfach zu verstehende Regelungen zu einigen, toben sich da die Länder in Regelungswut aus.

Regelwut passt also genau:
Denn so kommen noch mehr Regeln, die von noch weniger Menschen wirklich verstanden und noch viel weniger auch wirklich in der Konsequenz befolgt werden..
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


Wir als Angler sind da immer in der Defensive, da niemand weiss, was nun wirklich genau gilt oder nicht...

Und müssen dann - von ernie schön beschrieben - eben um der Ruhe willen auch Verhalten akzeptieren, was eigentlich nicht akzeptierbar ist.

Es kann ja nicht jeder mal in die Juristerei reingeschnuppert haben, nur um einigermaßen rechtsicher angeln zu können.

Umgekehrt ist daher auch das Leben der Kontrolleure nicht einfacher, die sich ja auch mit Anglern aus anderen Bundesländern mit anderem Recht auseinandersetzen müssen, so dass das Mißverständnisse vorprogrammiert sind..

Dass dazu dann zig mehr oder weniger berechtigte, sinnvolle und verständliche Regelungen der Bewirtschafter als Sahnehäubchen noch dazu kommen, machts zumindest nicht unkomplizierter..


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Franky schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, ist eine Wohnung lt. GG explizit geschützt und darf ohne Durchsuchungsbeschluss bzw. Gefahr in Verzug nicht durchsucht werden. Ein Fahrzeug (egal ob zu Wasser, zu Lande oder in der Luft) ist ein Gegenstand/eine Sache und obliegt diesem speziellen Schutz nicht. Was ein Fischereiaufseher darf oder nicht, ist in den Landesfischereigesetzen festgelegt. In Berlin scheint das sehr klar geregelt zu sein:
> http://www.lexsoft.de/cgi-bin/lexsoft/justizportal_nrw.cgi?xid=167727,42
> Hessen zeigt sich da dem Angler gegebüber "liberaler":
> http://www.rv.hessenrecht.hessen.de...doc=yes&doc.id=jlr-FischAufsVHEpP3#focuspoint
> ...



Ich muss Dich leider korrigieren.
Der Innenraum eines PkW ist gleichgesetzt mit einer Wohnung und steht ebenso unter dem Schutz.
Keine Durchsuchung ohne richterlichen Beschluss, ausnahme Gefahr in Verzug.
Wobei es fraglich ist ob "Fischdiebstahl" unter Gefahr in Verzug fällt.
Man kann ja locker den Übeltäter mit zur Wache nehmen und das fahrzeug abschleppen und sich dann den Beschluss kommen lassen.
Der Kollege wird ja nicht seinen "Nachbarn" anrufen und das Auto abholen lassen um die Beweise zu vernichten.  

Dazu habe ich aber bereits einen Link eingestellt. Wer sich den Bericht mal zu Gemüte führt, wird die Sachlage verstehen.

(Upss, Ernie hat bereits erklärt. Soweit war ich noch nicht mit dem Lesen.)


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Asphaltmonster schrieb:
> 
> Was mich immer wieder erstaunt:
> 
> Es wird sich bei mir im Laden über zu wenige Kontrollen beschwert. Wenn ich aber sage: _"... *dann tu was dagegen, mach den Lehrgang..."* _wird abgewunken!



Du bist zwar in RLP, nicht in Bayern, aber genau _das _war es, was ich wissen wollte. Können Vereine, Pächter etc. von Gewässern einfach mal so eben jeden zum Kontrolleur ernennen, oder bedarf es da einer Prüfung?

Und wenn, wie mir hier "erklärt" wurde, jeder Verein auf den Karten vermerken kann, dass ich mich Kontrollen jeglicher Art unterwerfen muss um dort angeln zu dürfen, würde das ja die Prüfung zum behördlich bestellten FA überflüssig machen.

Da du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, wirst du uns vielleicht aufklären können. 

Ich habe übrigens nicht den Eindruck, dass hier Leute generell etwas gegen Kontrolleure haben. Es ging nur um irgendwelche selbsternannten und unausgebildeten Popanze, die sich als Kontrolleure aufspielen, aber im Grunde selber nicht wissen was sie dürfen und was nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Ich habe übrigens nicht den Eindruck, dass hier Leute generell etwas gegen Kontrolleure haben. Es ging nur um irgendwelche selbsternannten und unausgebildeten Popanze, die sich als Kontrolleure aufspielen, aber im Grunde selber nicht wissen was sie dürfen und was nicht.


Würd ich so wohl unterschreiben..


----------



## Franky (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider korrigieren.
> Der Innenraum eines PkW ist gleichgesetzt mit einer Wohnung und steht ebenso unter dem Schutz.
> Keine Durchsuchung ohne richterlichen Beschluss, ausnahme Gefahr in Verzug.
> Wobei es fraglich ist ob "Fischdiebstahl" unter Gefahr in Verzug fällt.
> ...



Stimmt - die Jungs dürften erst einmal sichten und erst dann im Zweifelsfall weitergehen...
http://www.gdp.de/gdp/gdpsh.nsf/id/D47FD14BF6B39030C12570AC005DD8FA?open&l=DE&ccm=200030040


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Keine Durchsuchung ohne richterlichen Beschluss, ausnahme Gefahr in Verzug.
> Wobei es fraglich ist ob "Fischdiebstahl" unter Gefahr in Verzug fällt...




ich denke, dir fehlt vielleicht etwas der praktische bezug zu polizeilicher praxis. natürlich sind die kollegen in uniform nicht blindwütig, 
stellen aber sicher auch keine logeleien an, wie z.b. ob "Fischdiebstahl" unter Gefahr in Verzug fällt.
die stellen das fest.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denke, dir fehlt vielleicht etwas der praktische bezug zu polizeilicher praxis. natürlich sind die kollegen in uniform nicht blindwütig,
> stellen aber sicher auch keine logeleien an, wie z.b. ob "Fischdiebstahl" unter Gefahr in Verzug fällt.
> die stellen das fest.



Ich hatte dazu einen Link eingestellt.

In dem ging es um geklaute Bekleidung.
Die Polizeibeamten haben das Auto der jungen Frau ohne richterlichen Beschluss durchsucht und die geklaute Ware sichergestellt.
Die Richter haben das vorgehen der Polizei kritisiert, weil es eben keine "Gefahr in Verzug" war. Diese Durchsuchung war rechtswidrig.
Eine rechtswidrige Durchsuchung schützt aber die Angeklagte nicht vor Bestrafung.

Ich such den Link nochmal raus.

http://www.ra-kotz.de/durchsuchung.htm

Schon etwas "blindwütig" von den Polizeibeamten.


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

es hängt eben ganz an der definition von gefahr in verzug. 
mag ein richter das im nachhinein anders sehen, bei anhaltspunkten von fischfrevel sehe ich die da eher im grünen bereich.
(ist aber auch schon wieder 'ne persönliche meinung).
wäre nebenbei auch "kundenfreundlicher", nämlich ohne abschlepp- sicherstellungskosten.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> es hängt eben ganz an der definition von gefahr in verzug.
> mag ein richter das im nachhinein anders sehen, bei anhaltspunkten von fischfrevel sehe ich die da eher im grünen bereich.
> (ist aber auch schon wieder 'ne persönliche meinung).
> wäre nebenbei auch "kundenfreundlicher", nämlich ohne abschlepp- sicherstellungskosten.



Klar, habe ich Dreck am Stecken muss ich nicht noch gegenüber der Polizei einen auf Superschlau machen.
Am Wickel haben se mich sowieso, ob am Gewässer oder auf dem Polizeihof. 


Und meine Meinung zu den Kontrollen von Nichtfischereiaufsehern ist:
Angel ich an einem fremden (Vereins)gewässer oder bin ich neu in dem Verein, so weise ich mich auch Nichtfischereiaufsehern aus.  


Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen: 
Wie man in dem Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Klar, habe ich Dreck am Stecken muss ich nicht noch gegenüber der Polizei einen auf Superschlau machen.
> Am Wickel haben se mich sowieso, ob am Gewässer oder auf dem Polizeihof.
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, so schallt es heraus. Aber wenn du das erste mal an einen See fährst, der von einem Verein bewirtschaftet wird, und plötzlich steht irgendein Heinz hinter dir und bittet dich um deine Papiere, dann händigst du die einfach so aus??? Nee.... Der kann mich gerne nach der Uhrzeit fragen, oder "ob se heut beißen"... Für alles andere darf er sich erst einmal mir gegenüber vorstellen. Und ein einfaches "ich bin der Vereinsvorsitzende" kümmert mich da recht wenig. Ich habe eine Angelkarte und Angelschein und bin somit durch den Fischereipächter oder -Besitzer berechtigt, dort zu angeln. Und wenn jemand berechtigt ist, dies zu kontrollieren, darf er sich dazu erst legitimieren. Es sei denn, in der Angelkarte steht drin, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist. Aber das kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen. Gib 500 Leuten die Berechtigung, jeden Angler zu kontrollieren und du hast locker 100 verkappte Dorfsheriffs, die das jeden Tag aus Langeweile machen....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> du solltest immer berücksichtigen, das es sich dabei nicht um eine Durchsuchung sondern um eine in Augenscheinnahme handelt und das auch auf freiwilliger Basis.



Da kannst du in Augenschein nehmen, bis Methusalem wieder auf Reisen geht, bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch die Blondine auf dem Beifahrersitz besichtigen, Fakt ist eins: Die sitzt drin und du darfst nicht rein!#h


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Da kannst du in Augenschein nehmen, bis Methusalem wieder auf Reisen geht, bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich noch die Blondine auf dem Beifahrersitz besichtigen, Fakt ist eins: Die sitzt drin und du darfst nicht rein!#h


 
hab ich das gefressen, wenn man Zitate aus dem Kontext reist und dann sternhagelvoll daherquatscht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

und leider gibt es immer wieder angler die der schrift nicht mächtig sind...im unterschreiben ihrer angelberechtigung und im lesen der auflagen ...ach so man sollte unten rechts" bitte wenden "raufdrucken...


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Zusammenfassend  kann man doch sagen, dass der Kontrolleur erwarten kann, dass ich ihm mein Auto zeige. Tue ich dies nicht, kann er mir gem. seinen Befugnissen, einen Platzverweis ausstellen. Zum wegnehmen meiner Ausrüstung reicht das nicht. Will er ins Auto sehen, ruft er also die Polizei. Die dürfte, mit triftigem Grund, mein Auto kontrollieren. Habe ich jetzt einen untermaßiger Fisch im Kofferraum, stellt dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar. Keine Straftat. Da stellt sich mir doch direkt die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit...


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Du bist zwar in RLP, nicht in Bayern, aber genau _das _war es, was ich wissen wollte. Können Vereine, Pächter etc. von Gewässern einfach mal so eben jeden zum Kontrolleur ernennen, oder bedarf es da einer Prüfung?


 
es bedarf keiner Prüfung die Vereine können auch eigene Kontroleure bestimmen.



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Und wenn, wie mir hier "erklärt" wurde, jeder Verein auf den Karten vermerken kann, dass ich mich Kontrollen jeglicher Art unterwerfen muss um dort angeln zu dürfen, würde das ja die Prüfung zum behördlich bestellten FA überflüssig machen.


 
ein Vereinskontroleur hat weniger Befugnisse als ein Geprüfter siehe Fischereigesetz Bayern Abs. 71



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Da du die Prüfung abgelegt hast, wirst du uns vielleicht aufklären können.


 
ich habe auch die Prüfung abgelegt und ich hoffe ich konnte, 



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens nicht den Eindruck, dass hier Leute generell etwas gegen Kontrolleure haben. Es ging nur um irgendwelche selbsternannten und unausgebildeten Popanze, die sich als Kontrolleure aufspielen, aber im Grunde selber nicht wissen was sie dürfen und was nicht.


 
Selsbsternannte gibt es wohl eher nicht und wenn doch sollte/muß man gegen die vorgehen. Ebenso natürlich gegen Vereinskontroleure und geprüfte Kontroleure wenn sie sich nicht entsprechend benehmen. Allerdings kann jeder mal nen schlechten Tag haben.

Gruß Werner


----------



## BMP (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Eventuell kann ich ein wenig Licht ins dunkel bringen.
Ich bin auch ein Fischereiaufseher ohne Dienstmarke. Ich bin nur Vereinsintern ernannt mit einem Dienstausweis ink. Lichtbild.

Hintergrund ist, das bei mir vor der Haustür ein Gewässer liegt, in dem wir auch Tageskarten ausgeben. Und dort in den letzten Woche doch viele Frevel am Werk waren.
Die nächsten Kontrolleure mit Marke wohnen aber mindestens 20 KM weiter weg. 

Mit diesen Ausweis, darf ich die dort Angelnden dahingehen Prüfen, ob Sie einen gültigen Schein für das Gewässer haben.
Und ich darf nur dieses eine Gewässer überprüfen.

Sollte die Person mir keinen Schein zeigen können, oder mir andere Dinge auffallen, die nicht koscher sind, bleibt mir nur der Weg einen Fischereiaufseher mit Marke zu rufen. 

Und wie immer, hier macht die Musik den Ton aus. Wenn man den Leuten höflich und Respektvoll begegnet und denen eventuell die Umstände erklärt, sollte alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> ...Gib 500 Leuten die Berechtigung, jeden Angler zu kontrollieren und du hast locker 100 verkappte Dorfsheriffs, die das jeden Tag aus Langeweile machen....



Gib 500 Leuten die Berechtigung zu angeln und du  hast locker 100 verkappte Schwarzfischer, die das jeden Tag aus Gier  machen.


soweit zu ungesicherten mutmaßungen....


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



BMP schrieb:


> Eventuell kann ich ein wenig Licht ins dunkel bringen.
> Ich bin auch ein Fischereiaufseher ohne Dienstmarke. Ich bin nur Vereinsintern ernannt mit einem Dienstausweis ink. Lichtbild.
> 
> Hintergrund ist, das bei mir vor der Haustür ein Gewässer liegt, in dem wir auch Tageskarten ausgeben. Und dort in den letzten Woche doch viele Frevel am Werk waren.
> ...



Siehst du, vollkommen in Ordnung. Freundlich vorstellen, Ausweis zeigen, deine Tätigkeit vielleicht sogar noch erklären. Dann ist das doch alles kein Problem. Und wenn dann jemand patzig wird, kannst du weitere Schritte einleiten.
Man kann unter vernünftig erzogenen Erwachsenen doch erwarten, dass sie die Tageszeit und ihren Namen kennen. Und wenn der Tag schon so schlecht war, dass ich selbst das vergesse, sollte ich keine fremden Leute ansprechen....


----------



## vermesser (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend  kann man doch sagen, dass der Kontrolleur erwarten kann, dass ich ihm mein Auto zeige. Tue ich dies nicht, kann er mir gem. seinen Befugnissen, einen Platzverweis ausstellen. Zum wegnehmen meiner Ausrüstung reicht das nicht. Will er ins Auto sehen, ruft er also die Polizei. Die dürfte, mit triftigem Grund, mein Auto kontrollieren. Habe ich jetzt einen untermaßiger Fisch im Kofferraum, stellt dies eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar. Keine Straftat. Da stellt sich mir doch direkt die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit...



Was?? Wieso sollte ich einem Kontrolleur mein Auto zeigen? Sorry, guck Dir mal an, was für Heinze hier als Kontrolleur rumrennen...dem zeig ich gar nix außer den Papieren. Soll er die Grünen...äh Blauen rufen. Denen vertrau ich mehr und zeig ihnen das Auto. 

Das ein Fischereiaufseher einfach so Platzverweise verteilen darf...glaub ich auch nicht und schon gar nicht, weil er nur nicht ins Auto gucken darf.

Gerüchte über Gerüchte...gibts keine Quelle, in der man das jeweils für das Land nachgucken kann?


----------



## BMP (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Für NRW: 

http://www.asv-telgte.de/Downloads/Fischereiaufseher Merkblatt.pdf


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> soweit zu ungesicherten mutmaßungen....



mea culpa. Diese ungesicherte Mutmaßung resultierte aus meiner Abneigung gegen deutsche Vereinsmeierei und deren oftmals verqueren und veralteten Ansichten.


----------



## vermesser (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Fürs Land Brandenburg: (2) Amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher sind ermächtigt, Grundstücke zu betreten und zu befahren sowie Verwarnungsgelder gemäß § 56 Abs. 1 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 19. Februar 1987 (BGBl. I S. 602) zu erheben. *Ihnen sind auf Verlangen die Fischereischeine, der  Nachweis über die Entrichtung der Fischereiabgabe, Angelkarten, die Fische und Fanggeräte auch in Fahrzeugen und Fischbehältern, vorzuzeigen. *Personen, die von der Fischereischeinpflicht  befreit sind, haben einen Personalausweis, einen Pass oder einen  Diplomatenausweis vorzulegen.

Quelle Fischereigesetz fürs Land Brandenburg!

Fanggeräte und Fische...von Inhalt des Autos steht da nix, ich muss ihm auf Verlangen Fische und Geräte zeigen, das kann er glauben oder nicht...und wenn der Fisch in der Reserveradmulde liegt, darf der Aufseher nicht kramen...mal abgesehen von dem Ärger, den ich krieg, wenn er die Blauen ruft. Und so wie ich das verstehe, dürfen auch die nur bei begründetem Verdacht kramen!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> ..... Es sei denn, in der Angelkarte steht drin, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist. Aber das kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen. Gib 500 Leuten die Berechtigung, jeden Angler zu kontrollieren und du hast locker 100 verkappte Dorfsheriffs, die das jeden Tag aus Langeweile machen....



Komisch - bei uns darf jedes Vereinsmitglied kontrollieren und wir sind fast 500 Leute - und es gibt keinen der das übertreibt (zumindest nach meinen Wissensstand) .
Und irgendwie gibt es dadurch keinerlei Misstöne am Gewässer.
Und kein Mitglied führt Kontrollen aus Schikane durch ... und wenn dann zusätzlich noch einmal die Polizei die Papiere kontrolliert bedanke ich mich artig und sage denen dass es mich sogar freut das diese auch noch aufpassen.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Klar, so schallt es heraus. Aber wenn du das erste mal an einen See fährst, der von einem Verein bewirtschaftet wird, und plötzlich steht irgendein Heinz hinter dir und bittet dich um deine Papiere, dann händigst du die einfach so aus??? Nee.... Der kann mich gerne nach der Uhrzeit fragen, oder "ob se heut beißen"... Für alles andere darf er sich erst einmal mir gegenüber vorstellen. Und ein einfaches "ich bin der Vereinsvorsitzende" kümmert mich da recht wenig. Ich habe eine Angelkarte und Angelschein und bin somit durch den Fischereipächter oder -Besitzer berechtigt, dort zu angeln. Und wenn jemand berechtigt ist, dies zu kontrollieren, darf er sich dazu erst legitimieren. Es sei denn, in der Angelkarte steht drin, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist. Aber das kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen. Gib 500 Leuten die Berechtigung, jeden Angler zu kontrollieren und du hast locker 100 verkappte Dorfsheriffs, die das jeden Tag aus Langeweile machen....



Von aushändigen war nicht die Rede. Zeigen ja, aber nicht aushändigen.
Aus Höflichkeit weil ich Gast an einem Gewässer bin und unnötigen Stress vermeiden möchte. Erlaubniskarte zeigen und Ende.


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

@ WK 1956

Danke.

Mich hatte nur der Satz von Asphaltmoster, der ja wohl im Thema drin ist, irritiert. Sinngemäß: "Wenn du mehr Kontrollen willst, mach den Schein." Ein nicht bestätigter Kontrolleur kann ja behördliche Hilfe anfordern, und ist in dieser Hinsicht faktisch genau so effektiv wie ein bestätigter.

Da die Vorschriften für Sicherheitskräfte (z.B. Türsteher) ja auch erheblich verschärft wurden, wäre es ja durchaus vorstellbar, dass auch Kontrolleure von solchen Regelungen betroffen sind. Wenn dem nicht so ist, ist's ja ok. Ich habe da ganz gern Rechtssicherheit, und frage deshalb so beharrlich.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



vermesser schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das ein Fischereiaufseher einfach so Platzverweise verteilen darf...glaub ich auch nicht und schon gar nicht, weil er nur nicht ins Auto gucken darf.
> 
> Gerüchte über Gerüchte...gibts keine Quelle, in der man das jeweils für das Land nachgucken kann?



war hier bezogen auf das Bayerische Fischereigesetz.

Zitat:
_(3) 1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes
1. die Identität von Personen feststellen,
eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweisung),
....._


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Gäbs bei Anglern keine schwarzen Schafe, bräuchte man keine Kontrolleure.....

Gäbs bei Kontrolleuren keine mit Blockwartmentalität, könnten wir uns den Thread sparen..

Und gäbs bundesweit vernünftige, einheitliche Gesetze und ebensolche Regelungen über die Verbände/Vereine - genauso angler- wie kontrolleurfreundlich - müssten wir hier nicht nur nicht diskutieren, sondern es wäre allen auch noch wirklich geholfen........


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Komisch - bei uns darf jedes Vereinsmitglied kontrollieren und wir sind fast 500 Leute - und es gibt keinen der das übertreibt (zumindest nach meinen Wissensstand) .
> Und irgendwie gibt es dadurch keinerlei Misstöne am Gewässer.
> Und kein Mitglied führt Kontrollen aus Schikane durch ... und wenn dann zusätzlich noch einmal die Polizei die Papiere kontrolliert bedanke ich mich artig und sage denen dass es mich sogar freut das diese auch noch aufpassen.



Wie bereits geschrieben, war mein Kommentar nicht ganz verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gäbs bei Anglern keine schwarzen Schafe, bräuchte man keine Kontrolleure.....
> 
> Gäbs bei Kontrolleuren keine mit Blockwartmentalität, könnten wir uns den Thread sparen..
> 
> Und gäbs bundesweit vernünftige, einheitliche Gesetze und ebensolche Regelungen über die Verbände/Vereine - genauso angler- wie kontrolleurfreundlich - müssten wir hier nicht nur nicht diskutieren, sondern es wäre allen auch noch wirklich geholfen........



So schaut es aus.

Aber als Angler sollte man auch etwas Gelassenheit wallten lassen.
Auch Aufseher können mal einen schlechten Tag haben.
Wird man als Angler von einem Aufseher ungebrummt, muss man ja nicht sofort im selben Ton antworten.


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Wird man als Angler von einem Aufseher angebrummt, muss man ja nicht sofort im selben Ton antworten.



Doch, muss man, wenn man ein Mann ist. Ist ein genetisch bedingter Reflex.


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Doch, muss man, wenn man ein Mann ist. Ist ein genetisch bedingter Reflex.



was unterschied nochmal 'nen menschen vom tier? :g


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hallo,

Was darf der amtliche Aufseher denn überhaupt?
Erstmal ist er *kein Beamter* sondern Dienstkraft

In NRW gilt bspw., dass er sich *vor* der Kontrolle als Aufseher zu erkennen gibt.

Auf *Verlangen* des Anglers *muß er sich ausweisen *.

Der Aufseher darf *keinen körperlichen oder waffenmäßigen Zwang* ausüben - darf sich aber nat. gegen Angriffe verteidigen.

Er darf die Angelscheine,Fische,Fangbehälter, Fanggeräte zeigen lassen sowie sich auf Fischerfahrzeuge (Boote) holen lassen.

Er soll auf Einhaltung des Tierschtzg. achten sowie Gewässerverschm. melden.

Grundstücke dürfen im Rahmen der Kontrolle betreten werden.

Der Aufseher darf *NICHTS (unfreiwillig durch den Angler) BESCHLAGNAHMEN - weder Papiere noch Gerät.*

Er darf nur in Extremfällen , explodierende ,giftige "Angel"-Geräte einziehen.

Sowie auch, wenn ein Fischwilderer *unbedingt weiterangeln* will.

*Somit scheidet die unfreiwillige Beschlagnahme durch den amtlichen Aufseher in den allermeisten Fällen aus.*

(Ausnahme er wurde zum Hilfsbeamten der Staatsanwaltschaft bestellt)...was wohl eher selten ist.


*Der Aufseher darf - wie Jedermann - einen Fischwilderer vorläufig festnehmen.*

Dies gilt praktisch nur für den *Straftatbestand* der Fischwilderei.

Ebenso wenn die *Identität sonst in keiner Weise zu bestimmen wäre.*

Ansonsten hat der amtliche Aufseher *kein Recht, eine Person festzuhalten.*

Bei Drangsalierungen und Schikane , währenddessen der Kontrolleur seine Befugnisse überschreitet, kann sich der Angler wegen *Amtsanmaßung beschweren*.

Die überhebliche Art mancher Kontrolleuer kann also auch ganz schnell nach Hinten losgehen !!!

Der Kontrolleur soll sich freundlich , sachlich und angemessen, hinsichtl. seiner Befugnisse verhalten.

*Zurückhaltung ist auch angesagt, wenn der Angler möglw. doch einen Angelschein hat und bspw. vorgibt, diesen vergessen zu haben .*

Weil man seinen Schein vergessen hat, darf also auch *kein Angler unverhältnismäßig ( schlecht ) behandelt werden.
*

Sowohl Angler als auch amtliche Kontrolleure haben also Rechte *und* Pflichten


Rheinspezie.

P.S: Wie sieht´ denn im Bayern aus?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> hab ich das gefressen, wenn man Zitate aus dem Kontext reist und dann sternhagelvoll daherquatscht!



Wo habe ich denn bitte dein Zitat aus dem Kontext gerissen. Es ging um Fahrzeugkontrollen in Bayern durch die Fischereiaufsicht. In Beitrag 47 stimmst du Ralle noch uneingeschränkt zu, daß die Fischereiaufsicht in Bayern dein Auto inspizieren darf. Ich habe das dann mal mit Zitat aus dem Fischereigesetz im Speziellen und den dahingehenden Möglichkeiten von Polizeibeamten im Allgemeinen richtiggestellt, worauf das auf eine Besichtigung von Fischereigerät hinausläuft, in dem Zusammenhang sprach ich ironisch von Inaugenscheinnahme. Diesen von mir eingebrachten Begriff des Augenscheins greifst du jetzt plötzlich zurückrudernderweise in deinen neuerlichen Ausführungen auf, und genau das habe ich gefressen, daß nämlich ein bayerischer Fischereiaufseher, und damit meine ich jetzt nur dich persönlich, augenscheinlich nicht so richtig darüber im Bilde ist, was er tun darf, und was eben nicht.
Zumal nach deinem Selbstverständniss du ja an deinen Vereins/Pachtgewässern jederzeit meinst, Fahrzeugkontrollen offiziell anordnen zu dürfen.
Das sternhagelvolle Dahergequatsche lasse ich mal so stehen, daß sollte ein kleiner Scherz auf deine und meine Kosten sein.#g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> was unterschied nochmal 'nen menschen vom tier? :g



Das er 'ne Marke hat?|kopfkrat


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Thx, Rheinspezie!

|good:


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Das er 'ne Marke hat?|kopfkrat



Da hat sich der Fehlerteufel bei dir eingeschlichen, Sten.

Das Wort heißt Macke, nicht Marke.


----------



## nbo20 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Fassen wir das ganze Zusammen:

Die Papiere müssen nicht vorgezeigt werden, solange der Kontrolleur keinen Ausweis vorlegen.
Sie dürfen keine Gewalt anwenden um an Papiere zu gelangen. Unter anderem dürfen sie kein Angelgerät beschlagnahmen außer es ist explosiv und oder Gift.


----------



## gründler (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



nbo20 schrieb:


> Fassen wir das ganze Zusammen:
> 
> Die Papiere müssen nicht vorgezeigt werden, solange der Kontrolleur keinen Ausweis vorlegen.
> Sie dürfen keine Gewalt anwenden um an Papiere zu gelangen. Unter anderem dürfen sie kein Angelgerät beschlagnahmen außer es ist explosiv und oder Gift.


 

Nun müsst ihr nur noch rausfinden ob derjenige der dann vor euch steht 

Staatlicher

Landes

Amtlicher

Vereins

Mit oder ohne Vollzugsstatus.....

.....Aufseher ist,um dann nochmal zu fragen was darf jeder einzelne davon.






Ps: Ich weiß es ^^


#h


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn bitte dein Zitat aus dem Kontext gerissen.
> [/qoute]
> 
> wenn du das nicht siehst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen!
> ...


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kannst du dir sicher sein, das ich genau weis was ich darf und was nicht.
> Und an meinem Wasser hältst du dich an meine Regeln oder du fischt da nicht mehr, fertisch.



Sofern du der Eigentümer/Pächter/Fischereirechtinhaber bist - jupp.
Sofern du *nur* Kontroletti bist - nö.
#h


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Jetzt habe ich mir das Landesfischereigesetz NRW nochmal aufmerksam durchgelesen.... 

Da steht etwas davon, dass der amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher einen Berechtigungsausweis hat, aber nicht, dass er eine Dienstmarke hat. 

Ebenso steht dort, dass ihm _"auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen" _sind.

Der Angler muss den Angelschein _"auf Verlangen den Polizeivollzugsbeamten, den Dienstkräften der Ordnungsbehörden und den Fischereiaufsehern (§ 54) zur Prüfung aushändigen."_

Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer _"entgegen § 31 Abs. 1 oder § 37 Abs. 1 den Fischereischein oder den Erlaubnisschein nicht zur Prüfung aushändigt"_

Weiter: _"Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro geahndet werden."_

Und kein Sterbenswörtchen darüber, dass sich der Kontrolleur ausweisen muss....


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



nbo20 schrieb:


> Fassen wir das ganze Zusammen:
> 
> Die Papiere müssen nicht vorgezeigt werden, solange der Kontrolleur keinen Ausweis vorlegen.


 
Jeder vernünftige Kontrolleur wird sich erst ausweisen, bevor er nach den Papieren fragt.



nbo20 schrieb:


> Unter anderem dürfen sie kein Angelgerät beschlagnahmen außer es ist explosiv und oder Gift.


 
selbstverständlich dürfen geprüfte Fischereiaufseher Angelgerät sicherstellen.



> (3)​​​​1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Abs. 1
> genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung
> des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes
> 1. die Identität von Personen feststellen,
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sofern du der Eigentümer/Pächter/Fischereirechtinhaber bist - jupp.


 
darauf kannst du dich verlassen



daci7 schrieb:


> Sofern du *nur* Kontroletti bist - nö.
> #h


 
da wäre ich mir an deiner Stelle auch nicht so sicher.


----------



## olaft64 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Und kein Sterbenswörtchen darüber, dass sich der Kontrolleur ausweisen muss....


Wenn es sich nicht ausweisen müsste, mindestens auf Verlangen: wie soll ich dann wissen, dass er zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist? Es steht vielleicht nicht ausdrücklich im Gesetz/ Deinem Zitat drin, aber die Voraussetzung, dass nur der genannte Personenkreis kontrollieren darf, ist, die Zugehörigkeit zu diesem Personenkreis nachzuweisen.

Aber im Zweifel: vorzeigen und weitermachen.|bla:

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Wenn es sich nicht ausweisen müsste, mindestens auf Verlangen: wie soll ich dann wissen, dass er zur Kontrolle berechtigt ist? Es steht vielleicht nicht ausdrücklich drin, aber die Voraussetzung, dass nur der genannte Personenkreis kontrollieren darf, ist die Zugehörigkeit zu dem Personenkreis nachzuweisen.
> 
> Aber im Zweifel: vorzeigen und weitermachen.|bla:
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Olaf, bitte! Wir sind in Deutschland und da muss doch sowas in einem Gesetz niedergeschrieben sein!!!


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Olaf, bitte! Wir sind in Deutschland und da muss doch sowas in einem Gesetz niedergeschrieben sein!!!



Evtl. hast Du im falschen Gesetz gesucht.  

Es gibt nämlich auch eine sogenannte Ausweispflicht.

Dies nur mal so als grober Hinweis.


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> da wäre ich mir an deiner Stelle auch nicht so sicher.



Da wäre ich mir sogar sehr sicher, denn auf Regeln die ein Kontrolleur eigenmächtig (heißt selber) erlässt geb ich garantiert nichts 
Die Regeln hat der Staat, das Bundesland und der Eigentümer/Pächter/Fischereirechtinhaber festzulegen, der Kontrolleur kann diese (wie der Name schon sagt) kontrollieren. Darum geht es doch auch in diesem Threat oder?


----------



## daoxxnsepp (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



daci7 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir sogar sehr sicher, denn auf Regeln die ein Kontrolleur eigenmächtig (heißt selber) erlässt geb ich garantiert nichts
> Die Regeln hat der Staat, das Bundesland und der Eigentümer/Pächter/Fischereirechtinhaber festzulegen, der Kontrolleur kann diese (wie der Name schon sagt) kontrollieren. Darum geht es doch auch in diesem Threat oder?



Für solche Fischer, die den Aufsehern nicht folge leisten gibts bei uns eine schöne Liste die regelmäßig aktualisiert - an die Kartenausgabestellen weitergegeben wird. 
Gibt in Zukunft halt dann keinen Erlaubnisschein mehr. 
Solche (Gast)Angler wollen und brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Aufgemerkt.

80% der Angler (von mir willkürlich geschätzt) sind für bessere/strengere/flächendeckendere Kontrollen.

80% der User in dieser Abstimmung http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694 geben an, sich nicht in allen Belangen an die Gesetze zu halten.

90% (wieder willkürlich geschätzt) wissen gaaaaanz genau was ein Kontrolleur darf und wie er sich zu verhalten hat.

Daraus ergibt sich folgende Idealsituation:

Der Kontrolleur betritt leise den Angelplatz. Sollte der Angler grade mir auswerfen, enttüddeln, anködern, anfüttern oder sonstigen unaufschiebbaren Arbeiten beschäftigt sein, hält sich der Kontrolleur vornehm zurück und wartet, bis der geneigte Angler Zeit für ihn hat. 

Ist das der Fall, stellt er sich nach einem kurzen Räuspern vor.
"Guten Tag lieber Angler. Mein Name ist Hennes Mustermann, ich bin Fischereiaufseher für den Bezirk Weißnichwo. Hier ist mein Dienstausweis,meine Dienstmarke und mein Impfpass."

Nach eingehender Prüfung der Dokumente auf deren Echtheit, ggfs. einem Kontrollanruf bei der unteren Fischereibehörde, erkundigt sich der Angler nach dem Grund für die Störung.

Der Fischereiaufseher schickt voraus, dass es sich bei dem ihm gegenüberstehende Angler ganz sicher um einen rechsttreuen Bürger handelt, den zu kontrollieren vollkommen überflüssig wäre. Dennoch möge der Angler ihm bitte mitteilen, ob und wo er verdächtige Subjekte am Wasser gesehen hat, damit er die flächendeckende Kontrolle sicherstellen kann.

Der Angler klärt ihn über die Standorte zwielichtiger Gestalten auf, nicht ohne zu bemerken dass die Typen mit dem komischen Dialekt garantiert schon 12 Zander im Kofferraum ihres Autos versteckt haben. Und da somit Gefahr im Verzug wäre, müsse der Kontrolleur bitte die Karre auseinandernehmen, bis er die Geheimverstecke gefunden hat und deren Angelkram kurz und klein hauen, weil damit garantiert gerissen wird.

Der Kontrolleur bedankt sich artig und zieht sich leise zurück.


Wer nun glaubt, Spuren von Ironie in diesem Beitrag zu entdecken, der könnte recht haben.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Evtl. hast Du im falschen Gesetz gesucht.
> 
> Es gibt nämlich auch eine sogenannte Ausweispflicht.
> 
> Dies nur mal so als grober Hinweis.



Danke, aber zu grob. Die sog. "Ausweispflicht" ist die bestehende Verpflichtung eines Staatsbürgers, einen Ausweis zu besitzen...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausweispflicht
Und entgegen landläufiger Meinung muss sich sogar ein uniformierter Polizist nicht ausweisen (OLG Saarbrücken, VRS 47, 474).
Ich habe bisher nichts dazu gefunden, vielleicht haben wir ja hier ein paar Juristen, die uns weiterhelfen können.

BTW: Eine wirklich sehr interessante Diskussion hier! Macht Spaß!!! #6


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Angler klärt ihn über die Standorte zwielichtiger Gestalten auf, nicht ohne zu bemerken dass die *Typen mit dem komischen Dialekt* garantiert schon 12 Zander im Kofferraum ihres Autos versteckt haben.



Ralle, ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen §5(h) der Forenregeln?


Aber davon abgesehen, ob Ironie oder nicht, nett geschrieben, musste doch schmunzeln...

#6


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Danke, aber zu grob. Die sog. "Ausweispflicht" ist die bestehende Verpflichtung eines Staatsbürgers, einen Ausweis zu besitzen...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausweispflicht
> Und entgegen landläufiger Meinung muss sich sogar ein uniformierter Polizist nicht ausweisen (OLG Saarbrücken, VRS 47, 474).
> Ich habe bisher nichts dazu gefunden, vielleicht haben wir ja hier ein paar Juristen, die uns weiterhelfen können.
> ...



In NRW haben Polizeibeamte in Uniform den Dienstausweis auf verlangen vorzuzeigen.  
(Gibt Ausnahmen.)

Steht auch in der Wiki...nur mal so.

Eine Uniform kann man sich auch im Kostümverleih leihen.


----------



## zanderjäger® (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

wo wohnst du na in bayern


----------



## gründler (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Um die Disku.noch freudiger zu gestalten.

Die Wasspo darf sogar auf Strassen kontrollieren,zb.wenn die Rücklichter vom Auto....Moped... nicht gehen,so hat mich vor einiger zeit ein Wasspo Polizist angehalten weil mein Rücklicht Wackelkontakt hatte.

Nach sichtung des Autos und der ganzen angebrachten Schilder wie Forst/Aufsicht/Einsatz.... schlug das Gespräch schnell um in eine art Freund/Freund gespräch,da fragte ich ihn dann ob es überhaupt erlaubt ist als Wasspo Polente im Strassenverkehr einzugreifen,was mit Ja ist erlaubt beantwortet wurde.


Ob das so ist hab ich nicht nachgeforscht,bin mir aber sicher hier gibt es leute die wissen das ^^


#h


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> *Jetzt habe ich mir das Landesfischereigesetz NRW nochmal aufmerksam durchgelesen....
> 
> Da steht etwas davon, dass der amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher einen Berechtigungsausweis hat, aber nicht, dass er eine Dienstmarke hat. *
> 
> ...








Die Ordnungswidrigkeit wird aber nicht vom F.A. verfolgt, sondern von der Polizei !



Aus diesem Grunde sind angebliche F.A. , die Bußgelder verhängen oder Gerät einkassieren wollen *in NRW*
unberechtigt dazu (Ausnahmen Geräteeinziehen  s.o. Sprengstoff, Fischwilderer, der sich unbelehrbar zeigt) !!!

Selbstverständlich muss sich der Kontrolleur auf Verlangen des Anglers ausweisen unabhängig von der Logik, steht Dies wiederum unter 5. Befugnisse Merkblatt des Fischereiverbandes NRW e.V. (5.1.1).



Rheinspezie


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Ordnungswidrigkeit wird aber nicht vom F.A. verfolgt, sondern von der Polizei !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#r

Danke!!! Jetzt habe ich wieder was zu lesen! "Merkblatt für amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher", eine Pflichtlektüre für jeden Angler!


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ralle, ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen §5(h) der Forenregeln?



Definitiv nicht. 

1.) Ironie
2.) Haben wir Preußen für die Bayern einen komischen Dialekt, und umgekehrt.


----------



## olaf70 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Von was für Kontrollen redet ihr Überhaupt?

Das letzte Mal als einer meinen Angelschein sehen wollte war 1983, so ungefähr jedenfalls.


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Für solche Fischer, die den Aufsehern nicht folge leisten gibts bei uns eine schöne Liste die regelmäßig aktualisiert - an die Kartenausgabestellen weitergegeben wird.
> Gibt in Zukunft halt dann keinen Erlaubnisschein mehr.
> Solche (Gast)Angler wollen und brauchen wir nicht.



1. Wird immer heißer gekocht als gegessen. Wenn mir Jemand sagt "Moin, ich bin XY vom Verein sowieso, haste deine Papiere dabei?" ... dann zeig ich eben meine Papiere. Wenn mich aber jemand von der Seite anpflaumt "Stillgestanden. Angelpapiere, Angelgerätschaften Stammbäume aller gefangenen Fische und Unterhose runter. Kofferraum auf." Dann bin ich bestimmt so unkooperativ wie es mir ebend möglich ist, ohne ihm damit etwas in die Hand zu geben.
2. Meinte ich mit meiner Aussage, dass Regeln eben nicht vom Kontroletti festgelegt werden. Gewässer an denen sich solche Sheriffs rumtreiben würde ich eh kein zweites Mal aufsuchen, womit man sich aus dem Weg gehen würde


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> #r
> 
> Danke!!! Jetzt habe ich wieder was zu lesen! "Merkblatt für amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher", eine Pflichtlektüre für jeden Angler!




Man sollte Freund oder Feind kennen...|rolleyes

Ist schon wichtig, Bescheid zu wissen.

Denn ich hasse nicht nur Schwarzangler, sondern genauso Leute, die das Amt welches Ihnen verliehen wurde, mißbrauchen.

Kannst Du denen was nachweisen, haben die Ruckzuck den Kontrolleurschein weg - und ggf. sogar ein Verfahren am Hals .

Genau wie der Fischwilderer.

Man ist als korrekt handelnder Angler somit nicht in der Opferrolle, wenn einem ein Kleinstadt-Sherrif die Leviten lesen möchte :m

Rheinspezie


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> wenn du das nicht siehst kann ich dir auch nicht helfen!
> 
> _Ich sehe es in der Tat nicht, aber eine schlüssige Erklärung ist anscheinend nicht zu erwarten...._
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, daß deine Regeln, an welchem Wasser auch immer, mich einen isolierten Furz interessieren, du bist augenscheinlich nicht nur nicht satisfaktionsfähig, sondern es fehlt dir meiner Meinung nach an der "sittlichen Reife", um dem Posten eines Fischereiaufsehers, auch unter dem Aspekt der sozialen Komponente, nachzugehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

oooooch Jungs - ihr werdet doch hier nicht Stress anfangen, oder??.

Gäbs bei Anglern keine schwarzen Schafe, bräuchte man keine Kontrolleure.....

Gäbs bei Kontrolleuren keine mit Blockwartmentalität, könnten wir uns den Thread sparen..

Und gäbs bundesweit vernünftige, einheitliche Gesetze und ebensolche Regelungen über die Verbände/Vereine - genauso angler- wie kontrolleurfreundlich - müssten wir hier nicht nur nicht diskutieren, sondern es wäre allen auch noch wirklich geholfen........


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> WK1956 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Abgesehen davon, daß deine Regeln, an welchem Wasser auch immer, mich einen isolierten Furz interessieren, du bist augenscheinlich nicht nur nicht satisfaktionsfähig, sondern es fehlt dir meiner Meinung nach an der "sittlichen Reife", um dem Posten eines Fischereiaufsehers, auch unter dem Aspekt der sozialen Komponente, nachzugehen.
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> jetzt hast du es mir aber so richtig besorgt.
> Das ist es was ich an diesen Foren liebe, solche Leute wie du, keine Ahnung und davon jede Menge.
> 
> Gehab dich wohl und lass es dir weiter schmecken.



Ich würde sagen, wir haben's beredet.
In diesem Sinne #g und nun zurück zur Tagesordnung.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß deine Regeln, an welchem Wasser auch immer, mich einen isolierten Furz interessieren, du bist augenscheinlich nicht nur nicht satisfaktionsfähig, sondern es fehlt dir meiner Meinung nach an der "sittlichen Reife", um dem Posten eines Fischereiaufsehers, auch unter dem Aspekt der sozialen Komponente, nachzugehen.



Über den Inhalt dieses Postings mag man streiten können, nicht aber über die hervorragende Rhetorik. Chapeau!

PS: Den "Furz" schließe ich allerdings aus meinem obigen Statement aus...


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Über den Inhalt dieses Postings mag man streiten können, nicht aber über die hervorragende Rhetorik. Chapeau!
> 
> PS: Den "Furz" schließe ich allerdings aus meinem obigen Statement aus...


 
ich würde dich bitten deinen Post so zu ändern das man auch sieht von wem der Zitattext ist, schließlich zieh ich mir nicht jeden Schuh an.

Danke
Werner


----------



## Carp-MV (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier so lange Diskutiert wird.....????

Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser und das gilt für beide Seiten. Wenn der Kontrolleur sich dann ordnungsgemäß Vorgestellt hat habe ich auch kein Problem damit den meine Gerätschaft, auch die im Fahrzeug zu zeigen. Egal ob er nun ein Recht dazu hat oder nicht. Man hat ja nichts zu verbergen normalerweise.

Jemand kam na jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag auch ein F.A, kein Thema aber dann soll dieser an dem Tag einfach zu Hause bleiben und wieder Kontrollen machen wenn seine Laune besser ist. Ansonsten muss er eben mit der entsprechenden Reaktion des anderen rechnen...fertig aus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Für solche Fischer, die den Aufsehern nicht folge leisten gibts bei uns eine schöne Liste die regelmäßig aktualisiert - an die Kartenausgabestellen weitergegeben wird.
> Gibt in Zukunft halt dann keinen Erlaubnisschein mehr.
> Solche (Gast)Angler wollen und brauchen wir nicht.



Als Aufseher verkleidete Profilneurotiker brauchen wir noch weniger.


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



daci7 schrieb:


> 2. Meinte ich mit meiner Aussage, dass Regeln eben nicht vom Kontroletti festgelegt werden.


 
das hat ja auch niemand behauptet!


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> das hat ja auch niemand behauptet!



Ich darf dich mal eben selbst zitieren:


WK1956 schrieb:


> Und an meinem Wasser hältst du dich an meine Regeln oder du fischt da nicht mehr, fertisch.



Aber eventuell hab ich mich auch in etwas reingelesen 
In diesem Sinne: #g


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Man wünschte sich eine solch rege Beteiligung in so manch anderem Thread. Warum hat eigentlich keiner was zu den Makrelen am Holmer Siel zu sagen??

Wie gehabt wie gehabt: Wenn man sich streiten kann sind alle da...

Dabei ist das hier vieeeel gesitteter als ich nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen im AB eigentlich erwarten würde: 

Dickes Lob an alle, ihr Ars ch löcher! (War nur Spaß, äh Tastatur-Tourette).


----------



## Affe (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ein Kontrolleur hat sich mir gegenüber auszuweisen, macht er es nicht sieht er meine Papiere nicht.

Wird er trotzdem zu aufdränglich und will sich immer noch nicht ausweisen wird die Polizei gerufen.

Denn bei uns gab es schon den Fall (ich glaube letztes Jahr war es), das ein Mann (ein Mitarbeiter einer Sicherheitsfirma) Angler kontrollieren wollte, sehr aufdringlich wurde, sich aber nicht ausweisen konnte/wollte. Die Angler haben die Polizei gerufen und diese hat eine Anzeige gegen den Mitarbeiter einer Sicherheitsfirma aufgenommen, ich glaube wegen Amtsmissbrauch ?!


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ich würde dich bitten deinen Post so zu ändern das man auch sieht von wem der Zitattext ist, schließlich zieh ich mir nicht jeden Schuh an.
> 
> Danke
> Werner



Entschuldige bitte. Hab auf "zitieren" geklickt und nicht darauf geachtet, dass hier irgendwie ein doppel-Quote in den Text gerutscht ist.
Ich hab's geändert, der Schuh war ja schließlich für Sten Hagelvoll gedacht...


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Tastatur-Tourette



#6

Den muss ich mir merken... Dann kennst du bestimmt auch Augen-Tinnitus? Wenn man nur Pfeifen sieht...


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber eventuell hab ich mich auch in etwas reingelesen


 
das würde ich auch so sehen, nur weil ich Kontrolleur an einem Wasser bin ist es noch lange nicht meines, das ist es nur wenn ich Besitzer oder Pächter des Wassers bin.
Aber mein Kontrolleur würde meine Interessen vertreten und deshalb auch auf die Einhaltung meiner Regeln achten.

Das ist im übrigen die Aufgabe jeden Kontrolleurs, er hat darauf zu achten, das die Regeln desjenigen der ihn beauftragt hat eingehalten werden, eigene Regeln hat er nicht aufzustellen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Carp-MV schrieb:
> 
> Ich weiß gar nicht was hier so lange Diskutiert wird.....????



Ist ein Thema, was alle Angler betrifft, oder betreffen kann. Ist durchaus sinnvoll zu wissen, was man so darf und was nicht. Als Angler, und als unausgebildeter Kontrolleur. Außerdem fechten Männchen gern ein wenig mit den Nudeln.

PS: Ich bin übrigens immer noch nicht überzeugt davon, dass mit "Fahrzeugen" auch Autos gemeint sind. Ich gehe eher von zum Fischen benutzten Wasserfahrzeugen aus.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin übrigens immer noch nicht überzeugt davon, dass mit "Fahrzeugen" auch Autos gemeint sind. Ich gehe eher von zum Fischen benutzten Wasserfahrzeugen aus.



Im Landesfischereigesetz NRW steht ja auch "Fischereifahrzeug" _(§45 (2) Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in Fischereifahrzeugen sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.)_.
Definition siehe hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischereifahrzeug

Somit darf ein Aufseher dein Auto nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## GeorgeB (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

In Bayern ist das etwas undeutlicher formuliert.


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> In Bayern ist das etwas undeutlicher formuliert.


 
nochmal:



> (1) Die bestätigten Fischereiaufseher und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst
> eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung
> von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und
> Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit
> ...





Das in Bayern unter Fahrzeugen alle Fahrzeuge verstanden werden ist auch an der Unterscheidung zu Wasserfahrzeugen erkennbar.
Bei meiner Schulung wurde auch eindeutig darauf hingewiesen, das auch eine Kontrolle des KFZ zulässig ist.
Wie willst du als Fischereiaufseher sonst auch die Einhaltung der Fangmengen kontrollieren? An vielen Gewässern kann man fast vom Auto aus fischen und es ist ein Leichtes den Fang im Kofferaum in einer Kühltasche zu verstauen.​


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter *besichtigen*.


Ich lese da was von Fische besichtigen - nicht von Auto kontrollieren - 

Aber ich bin auch kein Jurist..

Zudem ist das eh nicht mein Auto, dass da rumsteht..

Woher soll ich wissen, wem das gehört??


Gäbs bei Anglern keine schwarzen Schafe, bräuchte man keine Kontrolleure.....

Gäbs bei Kontrolleuren keine mit Blockwartmentalität, könnten wir uns den Thread sparen..

Und gäbs bundesweit vernünftige, einheitliche Gesetze und ebensolche Regelungen über die Verbände/Vereine - genauso angler- wie kontrolleurfreundlich - müssten wir hier nicht nur nicht diskutieren, sondern es wäre allen auch noch wirklich geholfen........


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

bald sind wir auf der anderen seite des globus, 
so wie sich jetzt im kreis gedreht wird.

mal schaun, wie's in australien ist :m


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lese da was von Fische besichtigen


 
und Fangeräte!

Was auch sonst?

Als Fischereiaufseher will ich das Auto ja nicht auf Verkehrssicherheit prüfen und seine Drogen interesieren mich auch nicht.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich muss sich der Kontrolleur auf Verlangen des Anglers ausweisen unabhängig von der Logik, steht Dies wiederum unter 5. Befugnisse Merkblatt des Fischereiverbandes NRW e.V. (5.1.1).
> 
> 
> 
> Rheinspezie



So, jetzt habe ich die von dir empfohlene Lektüre mal gelesen... Sehr interessant!
Besonders _*5.4 Eigene Pflichten und eigenes Verhalten *_
hier:
_5.4.2  Eine gesetzmäßige und wirkungsvolle Ausübung der  Fischereiaufsicht macht es *erforderlich, dass der  Fischereiaufseher*
5.4.2.6 *sich bei* Kontrollgängen und *Kontrollen allen Personen*, mit denen er  dienstlich in Berührung kommt (auch Grundstücksbesitzern!) *unaufgefordert unter Namensnennung als amtlich bestellter Fischereiaufseher zu  erkennen gibt, stets höflich bleibt, jeden Anschein der Überheblichkeit vermeidet und Rücksicht übt*_

Also: Wir Nordrhein-Westfalen können darauf bestehen, dass sich der Fischereiaufseher an das Merkblatt für amtlich verpflichtete Fischereiaufseher hält und gefälligst freundlich ist! So! 
Somit lassen wir "ich hatte einen schlechten Tag" nicht gelten!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Schulung wurde auch eindeutig darauf hingewiesen, das auch eine Kontrolle des KFZ zulässig ist.
> 
> [/LEFT]



Selbst die Polizei bräuchte für ihr Handeln,also hier Fahrzeugdurchsuchung, eine Ermächtigungsgrundlage. Das  kann das Polizeigesetz des jeweiligen Landes bzw. des Bundes oder die  Strafprozeßordnung sein.

Glaube kaum das ein Fischereiaufseher in Bayern mehr Rechte als die Polizei hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Naja, in Bayern ist wohl vieles anders ;-)))

Zudem wie gesagt:
Ist doch eh nicht mein Auto, dass da steht....


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich lese da was von Fische besichtigen - nicht von Auto kontrollieren -
> 
> Aber ich bin auch kein Jurist..
> 
> ...



Blöd nur, wenn ER wissen will, wem das Auto gehört, die Telefonnummer auf der Werbung anruft und MEIN Handy klingelt...
|rolleyes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gäbs bei Anglern keine schwarzen Schafe, bräuchte man keine Kontrolleure.....
> 
> Gäbs bei Kontrolleuren keine mit Blockwartmentalität, könnten wir uns den Thread sparen..
> 
> Und gäbs bundesweit vernünftige, einheitliche Gesetze und ebensolche Regelungen über die Verbände/Vereine - genauso angler- wie kontrolleurfreundlich - müssten wir hier nicht nur nicht diskutieren, sondern es wäre allen auch noch wirklich geholfen........



Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass du, da du dies in diesem Thread schon drei mal gepostet hast, diese äußerst interessante Diskussion damit beenden möchtest? 
Oder ist das deine neue Signatur? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Nö, ich will die Diskussion gar nicht beenden..

Sollten aber einige ruhiger werden und ihre Nerven schonen...

Bezeichnend finde ich z. B., dass es bayrische Fischereiaufseher zu geben scheint, die auf Gesetze und Einhaltung bei den bösen Gastanglern pochen, aber schon öffentlich zugegeben haben, sich selber nicht ans bayrische Fischereigesetz zu halten (unerlaubtes zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische)---

Deswegen mein ich ja:
Oft wird sicherlich auch mal der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.....

Und dass eben jeder einfach etwas gelassener sein sollte - der Kontrolleur wie der kontrollierte Angler.....

Denn auf vernünftige Gesetze oder Verbände werden wir in Deutschland und in Bayern wohl noch lange warten können....


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Selbst die Polizei bräuchte für ihr Handeln,also hier Fahrzeugdurchsuchung, eine Ermächtigungsgrundlage. Das kann das Polizeigesetz des jeweiligen Landes bzw. des Bundes oder die Strafprozeßordnung sein.
> 
> Glaube kaum das ein Fischereiaufseher in Bayern mehr Rechte als die Polizei hat.


 
Auszug aus dem *[FONT=ArialNarrow,Bold][FONT=ArialNarrow,Bold]
Bayerischen Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)
*[/FONT][/FONT] 


> (2)​​​​1 Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit
> Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, *jederzeit*
> 1. die Identität feststellen,
> 2. die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des
> ...


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, ich will die Diskussion gar nicht beenden..
> 
> Sollten aber einige ruhiger werden und ihre Nerven schonen...
> 
> ...


 
ach weist du Thomas, ich möchte nicht wissen was du für Böcke schießt.

Hier gehts aber gar nicht darum was ich wann und wie mache, sondern um die Frage was ein Fischereiaufseher darf und was nicht. Wenn mir eine Forelle in letzter Sekunde vom Haken fällt, dann ist das mein Pech und ihr Glück, ich sehe nicht das mein Pech etwas Verbotenes ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Auszug aus dem *[FONT=ArialNarrow,Bold][FONT=ArialNarrow,Bold]
> Bayerischen Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)
> .......
> [/FONT][/FONT]*
> ...



Dann muss wohl der Angler sein Krempel zur Besichtigung aus dem Auto holen.
Davon dass der Kontrolleur am Auto fummeln darf, steht da nix!

Was aber wenn der Angler sich weigert seinen Krempel aus dem Auto zu holen?
|kopfkrat
Was wenn er einfach einsteigt und losfährt?
|kopfkrat
Festhalten ist ja wohl nicht oder?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Quod licet Jovi, non licet bovi...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Heeee, hab nicht geschrieben, dass ich Dich meine, zudem im Konjunktiv....

Habe da aber gerne nachgeschaut, nachdem Du Dich hier gerade so echauffiert hast:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3694366#post3694366


			
				WK1956  schrieb:
			
		

> .....Die einzige gesetzliche Regelung die ich nicht beachte ist die Entnahmepflicht und das aus unterschiedlichen Gründen.
> ......
> Ich entnehme auch keine kleinen Weißfische oder Barsche, denn ich wüßte nicht wie ich die verwerten soll, eine Katze habe ich nicht und als Tomatendünger sind sie mir dann doch zu schade.
> 
> ...




Da gabs auch z. B. mal nen Fall (Franken oder Oberpfalz. müsst ich googlen) , wo Aufseher/Ausbilder verurteilt wurden wegen Wallerangeln mit lebendem Köfi bei einer Veranstaltng...

Die wollten den Anwesenden zeigen, "wie mans nicht macht" ;-))))

Stand tatsächlich so in der Zeitung, haben die vor Gericht so behauptet...



			
				Margarelon schrieb:
			
		

> Quod licet Jovi, non licet bovi...


nunc est bibendum....
;-)))
Musste mich auch mal ne Zeit mit Latein plagen...


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl der Angler sein Krempel zur Besichtigung aus dem Auto holen.
> Davon dass der Kontrolleur am Auto fummeln darf, steht da nix!


 
Völlig richtig



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was aber wenn der Angler sich weigert seinen Krempel aus dem Auto zu holen?
> |kopfkrat


 
Kann der Kontrolleur die Polizei anrufen und um Amtshilfe bitten.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was wenn er einfach einsteigt und losfährt?
> |kopfkrat


 
kann der Kontrolleur sich das Kennzeichen notieren und die Polizei um Amtshilfe bitten.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Festhalten ist ja wohl nicht oder?
> |kopfkrat


 
Völlig richtig!


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heeee, hab nicht geschrieben, dass ich Dich meine, zudem im Konjunktiv....


 
nee, wie komm ich da nur drauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Mal rein fiktiv.....|kopfkrat

Angenommen der Angler hat zuviele oder geschützte Fische entnommen und fährt los ohne diese aus dem Auto zu holen und kontrollieren zu lassen(wie vormals beschribeneben).

Dann ruft der Kontrolleur die Polizei und schildert den Sachverhalt.

Derweil hat der Angler seine "Beute" entsorgt/verschenkt/versteckt.

Die Polizei kommt also später zu Hause bei ihm an und will kontrollieren.
Der Angler sagt, er hätte nix regelwidriges getan und wollte sich deshalb auch nicht kontrollieren lassen - ist also losgefahren.

Nun meine Frage:
Wer bezahlt den nutz- und erfolglosen Polizeieinsatz?
Der Kontrolleur oder der Steuerzahler?

|kopfkrat


----------



## WK1956 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mal rein fiktiv.....|kopfkrat
> 
> Angenommen der Angler hat zuviele oder geschützte Fische entnommen und fährt los ohne diese aus dem Auto zu holen und kontrollieren zu lassen(wie vormals beschribeneben).
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich derselbe der auch den nutlosen Polizeieinsatz zahlen würde wenn bei mir im Laden was geklaut wird, ich die Polizei rufe, die den Dieb verfolgt, bei ihm aber nichts finden kann, weil er sich inzwischen des Diebesgutes entledigt hat und somit auch umsonst im Einsatz war.

Der Steuerzahler.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nunc est bibendum....
> ;-)))
> Musste mich auch mal ne Zeit mit Latein plagen...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

#g

Außer vielleicht noch: Nunc vino pellite curas!


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Natürlich derselbe der auch den nutlosen Polizeieinsatz zahlen würde wenn bei mir im Laden was geklaut wird, ich die Polizei rufe, die den Dieb verfolgt, bei ihm aber nichts finden kann, weil er sich inzwischen des Diebesgutes entledigt hat und somit auch umsonst im Einsatz war.
> 
> Der Steuerzahler.




Schade.#t

Einen fehlgeleiteten Feuerwehreinsatz muss man doch auch selbst bezahlen.
:m


----------



## ernie1973 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schade.#t
> 
> Einen fehlgeleiteten Feuerwehreinsatz muss man doch auch selbst bezahlen.
> :m



Nur bei Vorsatz - d.h. wenn Du wissentlich falsche Angaben gemacht hast, um die Feuerwehr in die Irre zu führen!

Rufst Du wg. starker Rauchentwicklung die Feuerwehr, weil Du denkst, dass Haus des Nachbarn brennt & es stellt sich später heraus, dass der Nachbar nur am Räuchern war, was so ohne weiteres für Dich optisch NICHT erkennbar gewesen ist, dann musst Du auch nix zahlen!

Grenzfälle gibt es durchaus - aber - wer nicht selber die Ursache für einen Einsatz setzt, oder vorsätzlich Einsatzkräfte "mißbraucht", der muss auch nix zahlen!

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nur bei Vorsatz - d.h. wenn Du wissentlich falsche Angaben gemacht hast, um die Feuerwehr in die Irre zu führen!


:m
Gut dass du hier bist. 
Theoretisieren wir also weiter......

Gibt nun der Angler zu Protokoll, dass er den Kontrolleur schon länger kennt bzw. dieser ihn(und auf dem Kieker hat) und schwört Stein und Bein darauf, dass der Kontrolleur ihn mit der Polizeikontrolle bloß schikanieren wollte - was ist dann?

Kann es dann doch Vorsatz gewesen sein?

|kopfkrat


----------



## Mac69 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hi Ho,

meine 50 cents nochmal dazu:

Zitat:
_5.4.2.6 *sich bei* Kontrollgängen und *Kontrollen allen Personen*, mit denen er dienstlich in Berührung kommt (auch Grundstücksbesitzern!) *unaufgefordert unter Namensnennung als amtlich bestellter Fischereiaufseher zu erkennen gibt, stets höflich bleibt, jeden Anschein der Überheblichkeit vermeidet und Rücksicht übt*_

Sollte eigentlich normal und zur guten Erziehung gehören ....

zu der konkreten Frage ob nen Verein in Bayern "ungeprüfte Aufseher" benennen darf.
Natürlich darf der Fischreirechtinhaber/Pächter/Eigentümer jemanden als Aufseher benennen.
Einfacht ausgedrückt:
mein Gewässer =meine Sache wenn ich zur Kontrolle schicke unabhängig ob geprüft oder nicht.
Einfach in die Vereinsatzung/Erlaubnissschein/Gewässerordnung kleinen Satz und jeder weiss Bescheid-den mit meiner Unterschrift erkennen ich, die an dem Gewässer geltenden Regeln an.
Unterscheid zum staatliche FA ist die Befugniss wie hier schon ausgeführt wurde.Ausweisen sollten sich natürlich beide.

Im Lehrgang zum FA hier in NRW wird gerne auf die Notwendigkeit von Autodurchsuchung hingewiesen......
wenn man Nachfragt wie in der Praxis das aussehen soll ....rumeierei.......bzw. Polizei rufen.

ABER:
Weigert der Kontrollierte sich und sagt nö aus welchen Gründen auch immer habe ich NULL Möglichkeiten ihn dazu zu zwingen.
Ich kann die Polizei rufen ,das wars....alles andere ist mehr oder weniger nen Papiertiger.....
Ähnliches beim Betretungsrecht von eingefriedeten Gründstücken...weigert sich der Besitzer -als FA kaum durchzusetzen...also Polizei holen und denen ggf.lang und breit erklären weshalb ;-)
Mal unter uns :
Die Konsequenzen die es zt. für gewisse "Weigerungen" 
theoretisch gibt werden ebenfalls fast nie verfolgt.......
Es gibt Theorie und auch die Praxis......
Uns wurde damals geraten -seid ihr euch sicher das jemand "Dreck am Stecken"hat und er weigert sich .....Polizei rufen.
Hier klappt das recht gut und man ist immer auf der sicheren Seite......
Gerade "Frischlinge" die FA werden/sind meinen oft was sie alles dürfen /können und machen werden man bringt es ihnen auch so rüber....wenn die lang genug dabei sind denken sie auch "differenzierter" ;-)
Klar habe ich als FA einige Möglichkeiten-nur ich kann alles nicht unbedingt 1 zu 1 so umsetzen wie es geschrieben steht.
Ich habe auch schon Autos "eingesehen/kontrolliert/in Augenschein genommen".....geht meistens sehr Stressfrei:
Einfach freundlich fragen  ,erklären und meistens klappt da recht gut........wenn nicht muss man dann selber entscheiden ob man den Anruf tätigt.
Ich habe in unserem Bezirk/Gewässern wenige "Querulanten" die mir jedes Wort verdrehen wollen oder das Fischreigesetz Buchstabengetreu erklären wollen und darüber bin ich ganz froh drüber ;-)

Übrigens ne "Anekdote" aus nem Urlaub in Bayern auch wenns OT ist:

Gastkarte-nen FA mit Kasernenton,übelst unfreundlich etc.
Pampt mich -zieht barsch seine Kontrolle durch-und findet nen Aufhänger.....ich hatte kein Massband dabei.....ups
ABER nen ZOLLstock und zwar einen in der Masseinheit "Zoll" (war nen Geschenk von einem im Ausland lebenden Kumpel... puh Schwein gehabt -grosses Theater -wollte Karte einziehen was der Henker noch alles -auf die Frage in welchen Gestz etc. steht die Masseinheit wurde schreiend auf "deutsche Zentimeter" behaart.....meine Gewässer meine Regeln.....
Ums abzukürzen......nach meiner Erklärung das man Zoll ganz einfach umrechnen könnte wenn man paar Jahre zur Schule gegangen ist ...ist er Wutentbrand und Konsequenzen androhend abgedackelt ......nie wieder was gehört von |supergri.
Die Axt im Walde war gerade beim richtigen ....
Allerdings sind solche Dinge denke ich mal ziemlich selten-in der Regel läuft zumindestens hier das meiste freundlich und stressfrei ab......

PS: Ich mag die Bayern und verbringe ab und zu angelnd meinen Urlaub  nicht das mir einer unterstellt ich hätte was gegen die ;-)

Mit nem bissle Menschenverstand braucht man nicht jedes Gesetz haarklein auseinanderbröseln.....

Gruss
Mac


----------



## Mac69 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, ich will die Diskussion gar nicht beenden..
> 
> Deswegen mein ich ja:
> Oft wird sicherlich auch mal der Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.....
> ...


 

Mist und ich tippe mir nen Wolf ...

100% zustimme....manches könnte sooo kurz einfach sein.....


Mac


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

boaaah, was für ein trööt, fast 200 posts.
und weshalb?
weil es möglicherweise 5% (allergröbste schätzung)  unangenehme kontrolleure gibt - aber gefühlte 120% angelnde MÄNNER, die sich nie von niemandem nix bieten lassen.

merke ich an anderen, wichtigeren stellen nix von.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Verweigert ein Fischer die Kontrolle wird halt ein Ehrengerichtsverfahren draus bzw. er wird bei Kartenwünschen fürs darauffolgende Jahr zuletzt behandelt...


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Dazu passend mal zwei Berichte aus unserer Lokalzeitung. 

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2760986-118,1,0.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu passend mal zwei Berichte aus unserer Lokalzeitung.
> 
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html
> 
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2760986-118,1,0.html



Deswegen hab ichs doch mehrfach gesagt:
Gelassener sein bei dem Thema..


SUPER FRANZ!!!
Genau die hab ich gemeint!!!

Ausbilder und Fischereiaufseher!!!!!!



> Wenn ihm der Gesetzesverstoß nachgewiesen wird, steht seine Berechtigung, die durchaus einträglichen Ehrenämter auszuüben, auf dem Spiel


Da weiss man dann wieder, um was es geht ;-))


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dazu passend mal zwei Berichte aus unserer Lokalzeitung.
> 
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html
> 
> http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2760986-118,1,0.html




was sagt uns das? ein (1!) fischereiaufseher und zig geprüfte "sportfischer".

klar, der aufseher ist das schw... #d

(isser ja auch, die anderen sind sicher AB-heilig)


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> klar, der aufseher ist das schw...


Ne, der ist da auch noch der Ausbilder für den Nachwuchs ;-)))

Und genau der versuchte sich da eben vor Gericht was zurechtzubiegen, während die andern die Strafbefehle brav bezahlt haben..

Und, siehe oben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen hab ichs doch mehrfach gesagt:
> Gelassener sein bei dem Thema..


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

gut, also die beiden :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Das ist ein und derselbe:
Aufseher und Ausbilder - lies halt mal die verlinkten Artikel..


----------



## ernie1973 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> :m
> Gut dass du hier bist.
> Theoretisieren wir also weiter......
> 
> ...



lol

Das hat mal nix mit theoretisieren zu tun - aber - weil ich gerade Langeweile habe, möchte ich dir erläutern, WORIN die EINFACHE praktische Begründung dafür liegt, dass *nur vorsätzliche* falsche Inanspruchnahme einen Kostenerstattungsanspruch auslöst (oder sogar strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben KANN, wenn eine Straftat wider besseren Wissens z.B. vorgetäuscht wurde!).

Hätte nämlich jeder, der um Hilfe bittet Angst davor, am Ende die Kosten tragen zu müssen, wenn die "Gefahr" dann nachträglich betrachtet doch nur einen Anscheinsgefahr etc. war, dann würde niemand mehr den Notruf 112 wählen und es bestünde die berechtigte Sorge, dass z.B. weniger Brände gemeldet würden!

Deshalb werden nur die zur Kasse gebeten, die eine Ursache für so einen Einsatz setzen, oder vorsätzlich die Notrufe / Rettungskräfte mißbrauchen!



Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> :m
> Gut dass du hier bist.
> Theoretisieren wir also weiter......
> 
> ...



Vorsatz = WISSEN und WOLLEN - und dieser Vorsatz muss nachgewiesen werden!

Behauptungen, "Stein auf Bein schwören" etc. ist *kein* Beweis!

Endet erfahrungsgemäß mit "Aussage gegen Aussage".

Sofern die ungerechtfertigte Inanspruchnahme BEWIESEN werden kann, könnte man über andere Folgen mal nachdenken!(was praktisch selten der Fall sein dürfte - aber denkbar ist!).

Ernie


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Doch, doch...theoretisieren.
Geht um keinen realen Fall.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hätte nämlich jeder, der um Hilfe bittet Angst davor, am ende die Kosten tragen zu müssen, wenn die "Gefahr" dann doch nur einen Anscheinsgefahr etc. war, dann würde niemand mehr den Notruf 112 wählen!



Darum geht es nicht und auch nicht um lebensbedrohliche Situationen u.ä. sondern um Kontrolleure mit Blockwartsyndrom.




ernie1973 schrieb:


> Deshalb werden nur die zur Kasse gebeten, die eine Ursache für so einen Einsatz setzen, oder vorsätzlich die Notrufe / Rettungskräfte mißbrauchen!





Edit: Da war ich wohl zu langsam.

Das wollte ich vom Anwalt wissen:



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sofern die ungerechtfertigte Inanspruchnahme BEWIESEN werden kann,  könnte man über andere Folgen mal nachdenken!(was praktisch *selten der  Fall sein dürfte - aber denkbar ist!*).


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Im Lehrgang zum FA hier in NRW wird gerne auf die Notwendigkeit von Autodurchsuchung hingewiesen......
> wenn man Nachfragt wie in der Praxis das aussehen soll ....rumeierei.......bzw. Polizei rufen.


´

Ist ja toll. Aber nach Landesfischereigesetz darfst du das Auto noch nicht mal prüfen wollen dürfen...

Nochmal: §54 (2) _Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen auch die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte in *Fischereifahrzeugen *sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen._

Mein Auto ist kein Fischereifahrzeug. Punkt. Und wenn ich's irgendwann einfach mal aus Spaß an der Freud drauf ankommen lasse. Dann werde ich die Polizei freundlich darauf hinweisen, dass der "Kollege" kein Recht auf eine Prüfung hat, weswegen ich sie ihm auch verweigert hätte. Dann kann er den Jungs ja gerne mal erklären, wozu er sie gerufen hat...


----------



## Sharpo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann muss wohl der Angler sein Krempel zur Besichtigung aus dem Auto holen.
> Davon dass der Kontrolleur am Auto fummeln darf, steht da nix!
> 
> Was aber wenn der Angler sich weigert seinen Krempel aus dem Auto zu holen?
> ...



Er darf Dich festhalten. Genau wie jeder  Bürger der einen Kriminellen auf frischer Tat ertappt.
Nur was dieser dann mit Dir macht, ist eine andere Frage.  |supergri


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Fiktiver Fall Niedersachsen - Bremen : ich angle auf Bremer Gebiet der Oberweser , hier greift das Bremische Fischereigesetz, demnach kontrollieren nur die Bestellten Fischereiaufseher Bremens mit Marke Bremen oder Polizei / Obere Fischereibehörde. Darf mich ein Niedersächsischer Aufseher mit Marke Niedersachsen kontrollieren ? Der hat die Bestimmungen des Bundeslandes Niedersachsen zu befolgen welche in mehreren Fällen von den Bremern abweicht. Er befindet sich bei der Kontrolle im Bundesland Bremen.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Knispel schrieb:


> Fiktiver Fall Niedersachsen - Bremen : ich angle auf Bremer Gebiet der Oberweser , hier greift das Bremische Fischereigesetz, demnach kontrollieren die Bestellten Fischereiaufseher Bremens mit Marke Bremen. Darf mich ein Niedersächsischer Aufseher mit Marke Niedersachsen kontrollieren ? Der hat die Bestimmungen des Bundeslandes Niedersachsen zu befolgen welche in mehreren Fällen von den Bremern abweicht.



Sehr fiktiv... Jeder Aufseher hat ein Gebiet, für das er zuständig ist... Für alles andere hat er die gleichen Rechte wie jeder Bürger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Er darf Dich festhalten. Genau wie jeder  Bürger der einen Kriminellen auf frischer Tat ertappt.



Ohne Beweise aber keine Tat und die hätte er ja nunmal nicht , sondern bestenfalls einen Verdacht ---> also nix mit festhalten.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur was dieser dann mit Dir macht, ist eine andere Frage.  |supergri



Da du mich so einbeziehst, würde sich dann eher die Frage stellen was ich mit jemandem mache der mich versucht festzunehmen(und kein Polizist ist).
:m


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Sehr fiktiv... Jeder Aufseher hat ein Gebiet, für das er zuständig ist... Für alles andere hat er die gleichen Rechte wie jeder Bürger.


 
Das mag woanders so sein - in Bremen gibt es Ausnahmen die sämtliche Gewässer Bremens kontrolieren dürfen. In Bremen greift das Stockangelrecht der Bremer Bürger : Jeder darf sich täglich seine Ration Fisch aus der Weser fangen soweit sie durch Bremen fließt.


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das mag woanders so sein - in Bremen gibt es Ausnahmen die sämtliche Gewässer Bremens kontrolieren dürfen. In Bremen greift das Stockangelrecht der Bremer Bürger : Jeder darf sich täglich seine Ration Fisch aus der Weser fangen soweit sie durch Bremen fließt.



Mag ja sein, aber es sind doch immer noch verschiedene Bundesländer. Wieso sollte denn ein Niedersachse Kontrollbefugnisse in Bremen haben?


----------



## gründler (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber es sind doch immer noch verschiedene Bundesländer. Wieso sollte denn ein Niedersachse Kontrollbefugnisse in Bremen haben?


 
Weiter vorne gucken,da hab ich das schon erklärt,es gibt Bereiche die sich nennen wir es mal überschneiden,
und da auch der Aufseher von Gewässer A bei Gewässer B kontrollieren darf und umgekehrt.Da haben sich dann die Bewirtschafter zusammengesetzt obwohl es nicht im Ausweiß steht.

#h


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Weil sich die Oberweser - Bremer und Niedersächsische Vereine teilen ( Weserpacht IV ) bis auf ein kleines Stück der Oberweser auf Bremer Gebiet, wo auch das "Stockangelrecht" der Bremer Bürger (jeder darf ohne Prüfung dort nach der Brem. Binnenfischereiverodnung fischen)greift. Hier dürfen die sogen. "Stockangler" auch fischen - auch ohne Mitgliedschaft in einem der besagten Vereine.


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



gründler schrieb:


> Weiter vorne gucken,da hab ich das schon erklärt,es gibt Bereiche die sich nennen wir es mal überschneiden,
> und da auch der Aufseher von Gewässer A bei Gewässer B kontrollieren darf und umgekehrt.Da haben sich dann die Bewirtschafter zusammengesetzt obwohl es nicht im Ausweiß steht.
> 
> #h



Die Bewitschafter können sich zusammensetzen soviel wie sie wollen, du kennst das hier in Bremen, den "Stockangler" geht das nichts an, die Fischen nach Bestimmungen aus dem Jahre 1530 ....


----------



## gründler (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Knispel schrieb:


> Die bewitschafter können sich zusammensetzen soviel wie sie wollen, du kennst das hier in Bremen, den "Stockangler" geht das nichts an.


 

Moin R.


Ich rede auch von dem rest in NDS und Anhang,nicht vom Stockangler.

Wie du sicher noch aus unseren letzten Kaffe trinken weißt,hab ich lange genug leute ""gebildet"" in Sachen Aufseher und seine Rechte,und das es da etliche verschiedene Regeln...etc.gibt sollte jeder wissen der in De.wohnt.

So bin aber wieder raus,meld mich nur wenn mal wieder was in frage stehen sollte.

Ich lese mit und schmuntzel.....


#h


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ach, wisst ihr was? Ihr in Bremen seid mir zu kompliziert, macht das unter euch aus...

Stockangelschein... tztztz... Sachen gibt's... #d

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## gründler (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ach, wisst ihr was? Ihr in Bremen seid mir zu kompliziert, macht das unter euch aus...
> 
> Stockangelschein... tztztz... Sachen gibt's... #d
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

Ich komme nicht aus Bremen,das liegt 40min weg,habe aber für NDS und angrenzend NRW mein Wissen weitergegeben und das über lange lange Zeit.


So nun aber weg.


#h


----------



## Jose (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

schickt mir 'ne PN, wenn ihr beim "eigentlich toten köderfisch" angekommen seid...


----------



## tomtomgo (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Vor einigen Jahren (als es noch viele Zander im Großen Fluss gab) wurde ich am Rhein beim Spezifischen kontrolliert.Es stellte sich heraus das ich vergessen hatte meinen Rheinschein zu unterschreiben.Dieser Herr war sehr ungehalten darüber und witterte gar Betrug.Nun ich konnte ihn schließlich irgendwann davon überzeugen das es einfach nur ein Versehen war,eine Unachtsamkeit hat.Glücklicherweise hatte ich einige ältere Rheinscheine bei den Papieren die natürlich unterschrieben  waren.So ließ er dann irgendwann von mir ab und ich konnte weiterangeln.
Mein Fazit dazu lautet- Gib dem Deutschen eine Uniform...


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> schickt mir 'ne PN, wenn ihr beim "eigentlich toten köderfisch" angekommen seid...



Hmmm. Irgendwie klingen manche Kommentare mancher Mods hier ein wenig nach Kritik an unserer zwar ausdauernden, aber doch sehr interessanten Diskussion, die zudem noch außerordentlich gesittet abläuft...
Irgendwelche Stellungnahmen dazu?

  

Gruß
Ingo (hoffend, dass die angesprochenen Spaß verstehen)


----------



## Ulli3D (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Er darf Dich festhalten. Genau wie jeder  Bürger der einen Kriminellen auf frischer Tat ertappt.
> Nur was dieser dann mit Dir macht, ist eine andere Frage.  |supergri



Oh, Oh, böse Falle, da wird dann ganz schnell eine Nötigung und Freiheitsberaubung draus und das ist ein Offizialdelikt, dass der Staatsanwalt verfolgen *muss*! Freiheitsberaubung in einem minder schweren Fall bringt mindestens 6 Monate gesiebte Luft.

Das "Jedermann-Recht"  nach § 127 StPO gilt nur bei Verbrechen und auf "frischer Tat", also nicht bei Taten, die mit Bußgeld belegt sind oder bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Die "vorläufige Festnahme" gilt auch nur bis zur Feststellung der Personalien. Sind die bekannt, muss man die Festnahme beenden. Einfach mal so als kleiner Hinweis zur Vermeidung von Unannehmlichkeiten. :m


----------



## ernie1973 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Hmmm. Irgendwie klingen manche Kommentare mancher Mods hier ein wenig nach Kritik an unserer zwar ausdauernden, aber doch sehr interessanten Diskussion, die zudem noch außerordentlich gesittet abläuft...
> Irgendwelche Stellungnahmen dazu?
> 
> 
> ...




...manche können offenbar nicht anders - und - es veranschaulicht oft den Unterschied zwischen "konstruktivem" und "destruktivem" Diskussionsverhalten - vielleicht ein Ventil für manche, ihre von anderswo stammenden Frustrationen los zu werden....who knows?

Ich finde die Diskussion hier auch recht "gut" & beneide keinen Kontrolleur & keinen Amtswalter um die bestehende Rechtslage, die auch NACH erfolgreich absolviertem Jurastudium nicht ganz einfach aufzudröseln & für alle Bundesländer zweifelsfrei zu überblicken ist!

Ernie


----------



## Mac69 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> ´
> 
> Ist ja toll. Aber nach Landesfischereigesetz darfst du das Auto noch nicht mal prüfen wollen dürfen...
> 
> ...


 

Hi ho,

ich habe mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt......
Hier wurde so oft von "Durchsuchung" gesprochen das ich es wohl falsch formuliert habe.Ich durchsuche/filze doch kein Auto wie die Drogenfahndung ;-).
Ebenfalls wird in den Lehrgängen nicht direkt von "Durchsuchungen" gesprochen sondern von "Nachschauen";+,könnten was im Kofferraum liegen etc.
Es ist und bleibt recht diffizil .....


versuche es mal anders:

Angler ist am einpacken-Klamotten im Auto-Kühlbox-Köfieimer Plastiktonne what else....freundliche Ansprache-Kontrolle-darf ich mal schauen.Die meisten Angler öffnen Kofferraum -machen die Kühlbox was auch immer auf -da ,schau nach -alles jut -danke -Petri-Tschüss-easy.

Manche packen das Zeug auch vors Auto und zeigen es vor -auch gut.

Tonne im Kombi-lebende Fische drin-Angler weigert sich Kofferraum aufzumachen/Inhalt der Tonne zu zeigen-laberrababa-ätsch du darfst nicht-blöde sprüche-Beleidigungen etc. *nicht gut*
Polizei gerufen-immer noch grosse Klappe-3 untermassige Hechte in der Schonzeit lebend gehältert-bei Kontrolle durch Polizei wurde dann noch festgestellt-Auto hatte keinen Tüv,  Versicherungsschutz,Zulassung mehr -die Hechte durften weiterschwimmen-er mit Auto aber nicht mehr weiterfahren.....an Ort und Stelle stillgelegt /kostenpflichtig abgeschleppt.......und ja ich habe gegrinst.

zur Info:
Ich mache das auch schon "paar" Jährchen ,man erlebt dabei ne Menge an Begründungen-Ausreden und Argumenten etc.pp  
Wenn ich die Polizei rufe -erkläre ich denen natürlich warum ich sie gerufen habe ;-)
Hier haben wir ein recht gutes Verhältniss zurn Polizei.
Ich fordere sie eh nur an wenn ich etwas konkretes gesehen oder wirklich nen begründeten Verdacht habe und es auf "normalem" Wege der Kontrolle nicht anders geht.
Sollte ich mich mal irren ,kläre *ich* das gerne mit denen.

Auch wenn manche juristischen Feinheiten ziemlich weit oder eng ausgelegt werden können-warum der Stress?
Wenn ich freundlich ne Kontrolle durchführe und jemand zieht 
alle Register um sie zu erschweren/behindern darf er sich nicht wundern wenn sein Gegenüber das auch tut und sooft und so genau als möglich kontrolliert und auf das Gesetz pocht.
Manches hört sich so an als ob es um Aufseher gegen Angler geht.Das ist doch Tinneff.
Viele wollen schärfere und stärkere Kontrollen aber bitteschön nicht bei einem selbst..;-)


Gruss

Mac


----------



## ernie1973 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich habe mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt......
> Hier wurde so oft von "Durchsuchung" gesprochen das ich es wohl falsch formuliert habe.Ich durchsuche/filze doch kein Auto wie die Drogenfahndung ;-).
> ...



Gesunde Einstellung!

Ich bin selber eigentlich froh, wenn ich mal (vernünftig) kontrolliert werde & kooperiere auch gerne!

Aber - wenn ich schon komisch "angeranzt" werde, sich jemand von selbst weder vorstellt - noch entsprechend ausweist oder ausweisen kann (schon erlebt!) dann schallt es auch so wieder von mir zurück & ich kann auch anders....

Ansonsten würde ich mir mehr Kontrolleure mit Deiner Einstellung wünschen, denn dann wäre vieles entspannter!

Ernie


----------



## Margarelon (30. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...manche können nicht offenbar anders - und - es veranschaulicht oft den Unterschied zwischen "konstruktivem" und "destruktivem" Diskussionsverhalten - vielleicht ein Ventil für manche, ihre von anderswo stammenden Frustrationen los zu werden....who knows?
> 
> Ich finde die Diskussion hier auch recht "gut" & beneide keinen Kontrolleur & keinen Amtswalter um die bestehende Rechtslage, die auch NACH erfolgreich absolviertem Jurastudium nicht ganz einfach aufzudröseln & für alle Bundesländer zweifelsfrei zu überblicken ist!
> 
> Ernie



Ja... Manche Kontrolleure können halt nicht anders. Aber die muss man, wie alles im Leben, nun mal so nehmen wie sie sind. Ich beneide keinen um die Arbeit, die er sich selbst aufhalst und im Endeffekt damit unzufrieden ist und dann immer nörgelt... Aber wenn du so jemanden mal an der Backe hast, weißt du damit umzugehen und ignorierst ihn am besten. 
Ich glaube, ich halte es zukünftig wie die Pinguine aus Madagaskar: "Lächeln Jungs, immer lächeln!"
Und das Problem der Rechtslage der verschiedenen Bundesländer wird wohl noch lange so bleiben...


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> 
> ich habe mich wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt......
> Hier wurde so oft von "Durchsuchung" gesprochen das ich es wohl falsch formuliert habe.Ich durchsuche/filze doch kein Auto wie die Drogenfahndung ;-).
> ...



Mac, alles vollkommen in Ordnung. Und ich habe dich schon verstanden. Aber: WARUM willst du, wenn wir dein Szenario mal aufgreifen, an meinem Auto stehend, in meinen Kofferraum sehen? Wieso fragst du mich überhaupt, ob du in meinen Kofferraum sehen darfst? Das wäre so, als wenn du meine Unterhose sehen wolltest. Oder fragst, ob ich schwanger bin... Du darfst meine Geräte und meine Fänge sehen wollen. Und du darfst mein Boot sehen und betreten wollen. Aber du darfst gem. Fischereigesetz nicht meinen Kofferraum sehen WOLLEN. 
Das wäre genau so, als würdest du in meine Kühltruhe sehen wollen. Diese Berechtigung hast du gem. Fischereigesetz nicht!
Das du, wenn du vermutest, in der großen 1000 Liter Wanne in meinem Kofferraum könnten 20 untermaßige Zander sein, die Polizei rufst, ist schon klar. Würde ich ja auch.
Aber, nochmals, nach meiner Auffassung des Landesfischereigesetzes NRW hast du nicht das Recht, danach zu fragen und ich folglich das Recht, dies zu verneinen.


----------



## seacat (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

@ Rheinspezie

Deinen Ausführungen stimme ich vollumfänglich zu.

Das sind die grundsätzlichen Rechte und Pflichten des Aufsehers wie auch
des Anglers, und zwar länderübergreifend (Bundesländer).

Im täglichen Leben sind Kontrollen jeglicher Art allgegenwärtig,
die Frage dabei ist nur, wie man miteinander umgeht.

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## wusel345 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ich bin in meinem Leben als Angler noch  nicht sehr oft kontrolliert worden, aber wenn, dann lief es meistens so ab:

Der Kontrolleur stellte sich namentlich vor, zeigte Ausweis oder Blechmarke und ich zeigte ihm auf Verlangen meine Papiere. Anschließend wurde noch ein nettes Gespräch geführt. So auch im letzten Urlaub in Bayern. Kurze Kontrolle der Angelberechtigung, dann folgte ein längeres Gespräch mit dem bayrischen Kollegen, in dem er auch Tipps zu den Gewässern gab. 

Ich halte mich an den Spruch: Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es zurück. Damit bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren. 

Eine einzige Kontrolle verlief völlig negativ, aber das liegt gut 30 Jahre zurück. Ein bayrischer, sehr alter Kontrolleur des örtlichen Angelvereins, wahrscheinlich Preussenhasser (seine Worte in Bezug auf Preussen möchte ich hier nicht wiedergeben), verweis uns vom Wasser, weil wir nicht so geparkt hatten, wie er es gerne hätte. Das Ganze im Kasernenton. Das er uns nicht noch hat stramm stehen lassen war alles. Dabei standen wir niemanden im Weg. Einen Satz von ihm darf ich hier wiedergeben, der ist mir im Kopf geblieben "Euch Angeltouristen brauchen wir hier nicht!"

Alle anderen Kontrollen war zu 100% ok.


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Oh, Oh, böse Falle, da wird dann ganz schnell eine Nötigung und Freiheitsberaubung draus und das ist ein Offizialdelikt, dass der Staatsanwalt verfolgen *muss*! Freiheitsberaubung in einem minder schweren Fall bringt mindestens 6 Monate gesiebte Luft.
> 
> Das "Jedermann-Recht"  nach § 127 StPO gilt nur bei Verbrechen und auf "frischer Tat", also nicht bei Taten, die mit Bußgeld belegt sind oder bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten. Die "vorläufige Festnahme" gilt auch nur bis zur Feststellung der Personalien. Sind die bekannt, muss man die Festnahme beenden. Einfach mal so als kleiner Hinweis zur Vermeidung von Unannehmlichkeiten. :m



Danke, die Details waren mir sooo genau nicht bekannt.


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Es muss doch unter den rund 80.000 Membern eineige mehr an "Aufsehern" der verschiedensten Art geben, Die sollten doch wissen, was sie tun dürfen und was nicht.
Wo sind die? 
Gruß A.


----------



## Fin (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ich beteilige mich mal an der Antwort|supergri



Margarelon schrieb:


> Aber: WARUM willst du, wenn wir dein Szenario mal aufgreifen, an meinem Auto stehend, in meinen Kofferraum sehen?



Der Fischereiaufseher möchte z.B. einen Blick auf die Fänge machen, bzw. einen Blick in den "Fischbehälter" werfen(den er natürlich sieht). 



Margarelon schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du mich überhaupt, ob du in meinen Kofferraum sehen darfst?



Den Trick wendet die Polizei auch gerne an:"Dürfen wir mal einen Blick in ihren Kofferraum werfen Herr XY?" (Allgemeine Verkehrskontrollen jetzt mal außen vor). 



Margarelon schrieb:


> Aber du darfst gem. Fischereigesetz nicht meinen Kofferraum sehen WOLLEN.



Dann holst du ebend alles aus deinem Kofferraum raus und stellst es vor das Auto. Ist natürlich mehr Arbeit, selbes Ergebnis.



Margarelon schrieb:


> Das wäre genau so, als würdest du in meine Kühltruhe sehen wollen. Diese Berechtigung hast du gem. Fischereigesetz nicht!



§54 Absatz (2)

"(2) Den amtlich verpflichteten Fischereiaufsehern sind auf Verlangen *auch* die beim Fischfang gebrauchten Fanggeräte, die Fische und Fanggeräte *in Fischereifahrzeugen* sowie die *Fischbehälter* *vorzuzeigen*."

und
§55 Absatz (2) Satz 8

Ordnungswidrig handelt ferner, wer entgegen § 54 Abs. 2 *Fische, Fanggeräte oder Fischbehälter* nicht vorzeigt.

Der Fischereiaufseher vermutet in dem großen Behälter in deinem Kofferraum einen Fisch. Das könnte doch ein realistisches Szenario sein oder?


----------



## Fin (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Fehler bemerkt. Der Begriff "Fischereifahrzeuge" ist natürlich problematisch....#q|supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Das ist eben nicht ganz so einfach, angler 1996.



> Mac69 (tztz, Ferkel schrieb
> 
> Im Lehrgang zum FA hier in NRW wird gerne auf die Notwendigkeit von Autodurchsuchung hingewiesen......
> wenn man Nachfragt wie in der Praxis das aussehen soll ...*.rumeierei*.......bzw. Polizei rufen



So isset. Und warum eiern die herum? Weil jeder Fall anders ist, und das Ganze nicht so einfach ist. Ganz speziell der Artikel 72 des bayr. Fischereigesetzes ist an den entscheidenden Stellen (Fahrzeuge) schwammiger als schwammig. Ich wäre da als Aufseher sehr zurückhaltend mit der Auslegung meiner Rechte. 

Die "Kette" der Justiz ist lang. Fängt "oben", bei Bundesrichtern an, und endet bei Hilfskräften der Ordnungsbehörden. Je weiter oben Juristen in der Kette stehen, desto zurückhaltender sind sie bei der Auslegung solcher Paragraphen, sofern sie nicht absolut im Thema sind. Paragraphen/Rechte sind lange nicht immer eindeutig. Da kommt es dann auf Auslegungen an, und ein Run durch die Instanzen ist gewiss. 

Die Menschen ganz unten in der Kette sind sich indes in ihrer persönlichen Auslegung solcher Paragraphen oftmals absolut sicher. Warum? Weil sie die Vorschriften/Rechte, mit denen eine Überinterpretation ihrer Kompetenzen kollidieren könnte, nicht kennen.


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Fin schrieb:


> Fehler bemerkt. Der Begriff "Fischereifahrzeuge" ist natürlich problematisch....#q|supergri



Eigentlich ja nicht. Mit meinem Auto kann ich nicht fischen, mit einem Boot schon...
Und jetzt bitte kein "aber ich kenne Stellen, da könnte man vom Auto aus auch angeln!".


----------



## Fin (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja nicht. Mit meinem Auto kann ich nicht fischen, mit einem Boot schon...
> Und jetzt bitte kein "aber ich kenne Stellen, da könnte man vom Auto aus auch angeln!".



Nein so war das nicht gemeint, sondern "problematisch" um mit meiner Begründung eine Kontrolle durchführen zu können. 

Im LFischG NRW ist Fischereifahrzeug nicht weiter definiert. Im I-net finde ich auch nur Auszüge aus der SeeStrOV und ein Privat-PKW fällt nicht unter "Fischereifahrzeug".

Du hast Recht! Somit fällt das "Kofferraum durchsuchen" bzw. besichtigen nicht unter seine Befugnisse. Fragen kann er trotzdem


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Fin schrieb:


> Fehler bemerkt. Der Begriff "Fischereifahrzeuge" ist natürlich problematisch....#q|supergri



Laut Wiki und Kreuzworträtsel sind dies Wasserfahrzeuge und keine Pkw´s.  


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischereifahrzeug

Und der Duden:

http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Fischereifahrzeug


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Fin schrieb:


> Nein so war das nicht gemeint, sondern "problematisch" um mit meiner Begründung eine Kontrolle durchführen zu können.
> 
> Im LFischG NRW ist Fischereifahrzeug nicht weiter definiert. Im I-net finde ich auch nur Auszüge aus der SeeStrOV und ein Privat-PKW fällt nicht unter "Fischereifahrzeug".
> 
> Du hast Recht! Somit fällt das "Kofferraum durchsuchen" bzw. besichtigen nicht unter seine Befugnisse. Fragen kann er trotzdem



Richtig. Und um mal Licht in das ganze zu bringen, habe ich jetzt erst bei der unteren Fischereibehörde und dann beim Fischereibeauftragten angerufen.
Der Fischereiaufseher hat das Recht, Angelgeräte, Köder, Fänge und Boote und die darin befindlichen Geräte zu kontrollieren und der Angler die Pflicht, ihm diese zu zeigen.
Er hat nicht das Recht, den PKW zu kontrollieren und der Angler nicht die Pflicht, ihm dieses zugänglich zu machen.
Daraus resultierend: fragen kann er (er kann auch nach dem Wetter fragen, nach der Uhrzeit, nach der Farbe meiner Unterhose...) alles, klar. Antworten muss der Angler nicht.
Sollte der Fischereiaufseher allerdings einen (berechtigten) Verdacht haben, kann er Ordnungskräfte hinzuziehen. Und einen berechtigten Verdacht kann er schon haben, wenn der Angler ihm den Einblick in das Fahrzeug verwehrt. Nochmal also: er hat nicht das RECHT, Einblick in das Auto zu VERLANGEN.


----------



## Fin (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Sehr gut! Na damit kann ja jetzt jeder etwas anfangen.

Die Realität sieht ja meistens dann doch anders aus. Bei meiner einzigen und ersten "Fast-Kontrolle" vor 2 Wochen an der Elbe, war ich gerade dabei mein Angelzeug im Kofferraum zu verstauen als ein T5 von der Bundespolizei hinter mir zum stehen kam. Bis auf ein "Na was gefangen?", "Gehören die anderen Autos auch alles Anglern?", "Ist bestimmt zu warm", "Schönen Abend noch", kam nichts.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Fin schrieb:


> Den Trick wendet die Polizei auch gerne an:"Dürfen wir mal einen Blick in ihren Kofferraum werfen Herr XY?"



Wo ist denn da der Trick?

Nein, die Polizei läßt sich deshalb öfters mal den Verbandskasten/Warndreieck zeigen, weil sie hoffen, daß du das Zeug nicht vorne drin hast und sie so einen Blick in den Kofferraum werfen können, daß nämlich, wie schon oft hier erwähnt, darf selbst die Polizei nicht einfach so.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Sollte der Fischereiaufseher allerdings einen (berechtigten) Verdacht haben, kann er Ordnungskräfte hinzuziehen. Und einen berechtigten Verdacht kann er schon haben, wenn der Angler ihm den Einblick in das Fahrzeug verwehrt.



Das, nämlich die Weigerung deinerseits, einen Blick in deinen Kofferraum werfen zu lassen, reicht nicht mal als "begründeter Anfangsverdacht" für eine polizeiliche Fahrzeugkontrolle aus. Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst aus einem vorherigen post:
 Fakt ist aber, daß weder "allgemeine Berufserfahrung" von Seiten der  Polizei, noch die Weigerung deinerseits, sie freiwillig nachschauen zu  lassen, als Begründung eines Verdachts zur Untersuchung deines Fahrzeugs  ausreichen.

Allerdings wirst du im Zweifelsfall dieses Recht nur im Nachhinein mit einem guten Anwalt geltend machen können.
Gruß


----------



## teddy- (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das, nämlich die Weigerung deinerseits, einen Blick in deinen Kofferraum werfen zu lassen, reicht nicht mal als "begründeter Anfangsverdacht" für eine polizeiliche Fahrzeugkontrolle aus. Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst aus einem vorherigen post:
> Fakt ist aber, daß weder "allgemeine Berufserfahrung" von Seiten der  Polizei, noch die Weigerung deinerseits, sie freiwillig nachschauen zu  lassen, als Begründung eines Verdachts zur Untersuchung deines Fahrzeugs  ausreichen.
> 
> Allerdings wirst du im Zweifelsfall dieses Recht nur im Nachhinein mit einem guten Anwalt geltend machen können.
> Gruß




so ist es nicht mal der zoll darf das einfach so auch wenn sie schon verdächtiges bei einem endeckt oder gefunden hat


gruß


----------



## ernie1973 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das, nämlich die Weigerung deinerseits, einen Blick in deinen Kofferraum werfen zu lassen, reicht nicht mal als "begründeter Anfangsverdacht" für eine polizeiliche Fahrzeugkontrolle aus. Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst aus einem vorherigen post:
> Fakt ist aber, daß weder "allgemeine Berufserfahrung" von Seiten der  Polizei, noch die Weigerung deinerseits, sie freiwillig nachschauen zu  lassen, als Begründung eines Verdachts zur Untersuchung deines Fahrzeugs  ausreichen.
> 
> Allerdings wirst du im Zweifelsfall dieses Recht nur im Nachhinein mit einem guten Anwalt geltend machen können.
> Gruß



Mal eine praktische Überlegung:

Wenn sich selbst im Nachhinein erst eine bereits durchgeführte Kontrolle als rechtswidrig erweist, dann *kann* *(!!!)* das die (aus Sicht eines Verteidigers&des Beschuldigten - später evtl. Angeklagten...wenn es noch soweit kommt!) äußerst angenehme Folge haben, dass die *SO* gewonnenen Beweise einem *Beweisverwertungsverbot* unterliegen!

...ich habe selbst schon auf diesem Wege Einstellungen & Freisprüche erwirkt & es gibt nichts dankbareres, als wenn die Polizei oder auch ein amtlich bestellter Kontrolleur möglichst "schlampig" (rechtswidrig) ermittelt & auf diese Art und Weise Beweise gewonnen hat!



Das nur mal am Rande - in der *PRAXIS* sollte man sich also freuen, wenn die Beweismittel so rechtswidrig wie möglich gewonnen wurden, weil diese dann im Prozess nicht verwertet werden dürfen, wenn die Verteidigung "wach" ist!



Ernie


----------



## Fin (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Trick?
> 
> Nein, die Polizei läßt sich deshalb öfters mal den Verbandskasten/Warndreieck zeigen, weil sie hoffen, daß du das Zeug nicht vorne drin hast und sie so einen Blick in den Kofferraum werfen können, daß nämlich, wie schon oft hier erwähnt, darf selbst die Polizei nicht einfach so.



Na dann fragen sie halt nach Verbandskasten und Warndreieck, sofern diese im Kofferraum liegen. Ist für mich jedenfalls ein "Trick" um in den Kofferraum zu gucken. Wie du schon schreibst, das dürfen sie ohne weiteres nämlich nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> dass die *SO* gewonnenen Beweise einem *Beweisverwertungsverbot* unterliegen!




Wußte gar nicht, daß das in Deutschland so möglich ist, würde bedeuten, daß eventuell bei einer nicht rechtmäßigen Fahrzeugkontrolle gesicherte Beweise nicht verwendet werden dürfen? Interessant!
Gruß


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Wahnsinn! 

Man kann das ja fast schon so interpretieren: Wenn ihr schon das Gesetz brechen wollt, dann versucht zumindest, die Polizei zu einer rechtswidrigen Beweisnahme zu bringen. Dafür müsst ihr natürlich bei Ernie einen Kurs belegen: *"Recht und Unrecht bei der Beweissicherung"* (Kurs mit je 8 Zeitstunden an insgesamt 6 Wochenenden MIT schriftlicher sowie praktischer Prüfung und Hausarbeit, die zu 40 Prozent in die Endnote mit einfließt für nur 2.699€). 

Danach könnt ihr Schwarzangeln, Dynamitfischen oder die Schwiegermutter loswerden, Ihr kommt garantiert raus aus der Nummer (mit Geld-zurück-Garantie).

Ist mir klar, dass das nicht so gemeint war, hörte sich aber fast so an, als ob Sten schon händereibend sein erstes großes "Ding" plant...#h Komplize gefällig?

Ähm, bin ich vom Thema abgekommen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Fin (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

@Wegofishing  das könnte man reinintepretieren...

Aber das hängt wohl stark vom Einzelfall ab und soll bestimmt keine Pauschalaussage sein. Laut Juraforum.de:"Die Frage, wann bei Verstößen gegen Erhebungsvorschriften von einem  Beweisverwertungsverbot auszugehen ist, beurteilt sich jeweils nach den  *Umständen des Einzelfalles*, insbesondere nach der *Art des Verbots* und  dem *Gewicht des Verstoßes* unter *Abwägung der widerstreitenden  Interessen*.Ein Beweisverwertungsverbot ist grundsätzlich nur dann Folge  einer fehlerhaften Durchsuchung, wenn die zur Fehlerhaftigkeit der  Ermittlungsmaßnahme führenden Verfahrensverstöße schwerwiegend waren  oder bewusst oder willkürlich begangen wurden".

Also wenn das Dynamit (oder die Schwiegermutter) doch im Kofferraum liegen sollten, dann wird die evtl. fehlerhafte Durchsuchung hoffentlich abgewogen.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ja - es würde wohl den Rahmen hier sprengen, wenn ich die illustre BGH-Rechtsprechung zu den Beweisverwertungsverboten inkl. "fruit of the poison tree" etc. pp. hier "einfach" erklären sollte - aber - es gibt nicht umsonst soviele Urteile dazu!

Da unsere Polizisten aber in aller Regel sehr gut ausgebildet sind, auch im Hinblick auf "wie habe ich zu ermitteln, damit die so gewonnenen Beweismittel auch verwertet werden dürfen", sind die Chancen da nicht soooo groß, etwas zu reißen.

Anderenfalls würde der Staatsanwalt auch jedesmal kotzen, wenn sich im Prozeß herausstellt, dass rechtswidrig gewonnene Beweismittel nicht verwertet werden dürfen, auf die er seine Anklage ggf. stützt!

Ob die Fischereiaufseher, die da selber & ohne Polizei-Amtshilfe ans Werk gehen, ebenfalls *so gut* ausgebildet sind, das wage ich alleine schon aus fiskalischen Gründen zu bezweifeln!

Ernie


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht ?

Beobachtet der Kontrolleur, wie ein Angler Fisch zum Wagen trägt, kann er Ihn *direkt *ansprechen.

Wozu brauche ich dann die Polizei - selbst wenn der Betreffende schnell den Kofferraum verschließt , kann er sich der 
Kontrolle der Papiere nicht entziehen. Hat er diese : 

Wenn Fisch im Auto eingelagert wurde bspw. Raubfisch in der Schonzeit und der Kontrolleur Dies (bestätigt durch einen zweiten Kontrolleur am Besten) gesehen hat,
wird der Angler vom Verein mit Sperrung bzw. Vereinsausschluß bestraft.

Die Fische im Wagen sind eh´ tot und für das Gewässer verloren.

Der Fang gesetzlich geschonter Fische spielt lediglich in der Ordnungswidrigkeits-Liga.
Ebenso das Unterschreiten von Mindestmaßen und Überschreiten von Höchstfangmengen.

Dafür ein Auto durch die Polizei öffnen lassen? Die kommt deswegen nicht.

Zwar wird der Angler auf Anzeige des Vereins trotz Papieren ebenfalls zum Fischwilderer - aber wie gesagt erst *nach Anzeige des Vereins*

Somit sollte sich der F.A. * HÜTEN*, Jemanden festzusetzen (s.o. Nötigung und Freiheitsberaubung)


Das Öffnen des Autos steht dem Kontro sowieso nicht zu .

Der angesprochene Angler fährt einfach von dannen...festhalten darf der Kontrolleur Ihn nämlich *nur* , wenn Dieser *offensichtlich ein Fischwilderer* ist

bzw. *die Identität sonst nicht festgestellt werden kann.*

Vielleicht wurden die *Papiere nur zu Hause vergessen*- und nun?

Vielleicht wehrt sich der Angesprochene noch körperlich oder zieht eine Stichwaffe - wozu will der Kontro das Risiko eingehen?



Kontrolle einfach :
Sich ausweisen,Papiere zeigen lassen, Fische, Fischbehälter (am Platz) , Geräte, --freundlich bleiben.

Bei Fischwilderei dem Angler mit Anzeige drohen und wegschicken - oder direkt die Polizei anrufen. Bei kleinen Verstössen notieren und dem Verein melden oder der Unteren Fischereibehörde - Diese zieht dann ggf. den Fischereischein ein.

Läuft der Fischwilderer ( oder nur Schein-Vergesser??) weg, laufen lassen und die Polizei ihren Job machen lassen.

Oder sich Prügeln und stechen um 3 tote Hechte zu "rächen".
Paar Monate dann später der Gerichtstermin wegen Körperverletzung der ein oder anderen Seite - Freude an Anwalts und Gerichtsterminen das gesamte nächste Jahr lang.

Ende und Strafmaß ungewiss - derweil sind die 3 toten Hechte längst verrottet und im Rotaugen-schlaraffenland :m

Weiter im Text :
Auto in Ruhe lassen, Gerät nicht einziehen, Person nicht attackieren oder "festnehmen" - alles Polizeisache.

Kontrolle kann so einfach sein.

Oder so schwierig für Inkompetente.

*Wie wird man kompetenter F.A ?*

Lehrgänge mit Prüfung einführen, vernünftige Leute finden , die den Job auch machen können.

ABER : Warum sollten die *guten Leute das machen wollen???*

Kein Geld, kaum Befugnisse , Stress und Vorurteile, alles in der Freizeit und mit Pech noch ein Feilchen ...

bzw. leichte Depressionen, weil sich am großen Gewässer eh´ Nix ändern lässt.

Und Voila´ : Das F.A. Problem ist ein *POLITISCHES* :

Statt ein paar Beamte ordentlich zu bezahlen, werden ehrenamtliche "Könner" mit Halbwissen losgeschickt , die sich für Ihre angelnden Kollegen den Ar..h aufreissen lassen sollen.

Ohne Anreize !!!

So soll das System funktionieren???

Das System der mangelnden, fehlerhaften Kontrollen ist hausgemacht.

Rheinspezie


----------



## WK1956 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum kompliziert, wenn es auch einfach geht ?
> 
> Beobachtet der Kontrolleur, wie ein Angler Fisch zum Wagen trägt, kann er Ihn *direkt *ansprechen.
> 
> ...


 

Sehr gutes Fazit!

Am besten wir lassen das gleich ganz mit den blöden Kontrollen, stören bloß und bringen eh nix.

Auf ein freies und ungestörtes Fischen
Peti Heil


----------



## seacat (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Was die Fahrzeugkontrollen durch die Polizei anbelangt:
Wie so oft, ticken die Uhren in Bayern manchmal etwas anders.

Unsere Polizei darf sehr wohl "verdachtsunabhängige" Fahrzeugkontrollen
durchführen, dass nennt sich "Schleierfahndung".
Ohne jeglichen Grund oder Verkehrsverstoß kann man angehalten
werden, Fahrzeug und Personen können gründlich durchsucht werden.
Die gleichen Rechte hat der Zoll sowie die Bundespolizei, vormals
Bundesgrenzschutz.

In unserem Eck da oben sind ständig Beamte zu diesem Zweck im
Einsatz, vornehmlich auf der A 9 im Grenzbereich zur Tschechei.
Was man da fast täglich in der Presse liest, was da für Typen unterwegs
sind, ist schier unglaublich.

Grüße aus dem "Polizeistaat" Bayern.


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Fang gesetzlich geschonter Fische spielt *lediglich *in der *Ordnungswidrigkeit*s-Liga.
> Ebenso das Unterschreiten von Mindestmaßen und Überschreiten von Höchstfangmengen.



Die gem. Landesfischereigesetz NRW mit bis zu € 5.000 bestraft werden kann. Und das ist nicht "lediglich"...


----------



## teddy- (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

bei 5000€ geldstrafe hat man aber auch schon einige vorstrafen 100-300€ an einen gemeinnützigen verein ist realistisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Mal ganz unabhängig von allen Diskussionen um Kofferräume, Schwarzangler und Kontrolleure mit Blockwartmentalität:
Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass Aufseher/Kontrolleure wirklich die richtigen Schwarzangler erwischen?

Diejenigen, die mehr oder weniger gewerbsmäßig Gewässer plündern, um Restaurants oder "Kollegen" zu versorgen?

Weil die clever genug sind, den Feierabendaufsehern gar nicht erst aufzufallen bzw. diesen gar nicht erst zu begegnen??

Oder triffts nicht meist eher die weniger Glücklichen oder weniger Intelligenten, die ne Grenze nicht beachtet haben, statt nem Maßband nen Zollstock dabei haben, unerlaubterweise Kleinbarsche zurücksetzen und, und, und??

Wäre da nicht mal ne bundesweite Aktion fällig (für was haben wir nochmal Verbände??), mit der versucht werden sollte, die Polizei zu sensibilisieren. 
Damit die eher mal eingreifen, statt  alles auf die Aufseher abzuladen?

Und sollten Angler nicht eigentlich Aufseher unterstützen, da das Anliegen - gute Angelgewässer für alle - ja das gleiche sein sollte...

Aber ich habe so das Gefühl, dass das in Deutschland wohl eher nicht möglich sein wird...


----------



## WK1956 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mal ganz unabhängig von allen Diskussionen um Kofferräume, Schwarzangler und Kontrolleure mit Blockwartmentalität:
> Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass Aufseher/Kontrolleure wirklich die richtigen Schwarzangler erwischen?


 
Ja!

Bei uns im letzten Jahr an nur einem einzigen Gewässer 28 Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei, also echte Schwarzfischer.

Und nur durch "Feierabendkontroleure".

Aber wir haben ja eben festgestellt, die sind eh unnötig und machen nur Ärger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Und wie viel wurden dann verurteilt, waren also wirklich Schwarzfischer?
Siehe oben:
Das könnten ja auch mal Unwissende sein bei den vielen Grenzen und nicht nur Kriminelle ..
Aber kann und wil ich nicht beurteilen, da ich das vor Ort nicht kenne...



> Aber wir haben ja eben festgestellt, die sind eh unnötig und machen nur Ärger.


Wir nicht - ich jedenfalls nicht...

Das folgende war mein Anliegen/Vorschlag, auch und gerade um mehr Sicherheit für die Aufseher zu schaffen..:


> Wäre da nicht mal ne bundesweite Aktion fällig (für was haben wir nochmal Verbände??), mit der versucht werden sollte, die Polizei zu sensibilisieren.
> Damit die eher mal eingreifen, statt alles auf die Aufseher abzuladen?
> 
> Und sollten Angler nicht eigentlich Aufseher unterstützen, da das Anliegen - gute Angelgewässer für alle - ja das gleiche sein sollte...



Dazu brauchts natürlich dann auch gute Aufseher, die nicht selber das Gesetz auslegen wie sie wollen, sondern sich als Vorbild auch dran halten..

Also nicht andern Wasser predigen und selber Wein saufen wollen...

Keine solchen jedenfalls:
http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2780807-118-lebende_aale_locken_waller_an,1,0.html

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/onetz/2760986-118,1,0.html

Ausbilder UND Fischereiaufseher!!!!!!


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Aber wir haben ja eben festgestellt, die sind eh unnötig und machen nur Ärger.



Ach nöööö, nicht beleidigt sein!  
Spaß beiseite. Wir sind uns doch fast alle einig, dass die gebraucht werden. Aber einige wenige halt etwas.... "spezieller" sind. Außerdem haben wir festgestellt, dass beide Seiten Rechte und Pflichten haben. Aber manche "Kontrollettis" ihre Rechte gerne etwas ausdehnen möchten. Andere dafür garnichts tun... .(
Aber alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen, ist nun mal nicht möglich. Thomas' Umfrage hat ergeben, dass wir das Gesetz fast alle gerne mal ein wenig "dehnen". Im Gegenzug hätten wir gerne mehr Kontrollen. Dafür wird es aber bestimmt einen Großteil Fischaufseher geben, die ihre Aufgaben... nun, etwas schleifen lassen.

Ich kann nicht beurteilen, wie du deine Aufgabe wahrnimmst, aber was ich so rausgelesen habe, kontrollierst du lieber mehr, als zu wenig. Sollte es mehr von geben.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn ich freundlich kontrolliert werde, kann da öfter jemand hinter mir stehen. Außerdem kennt man sich nach 'ner Zeit ja und dann wird nur noch gegrüßt oder ein paar Worte gewechselt. Aber wenn die Präsenz am Wasser höher wäre, würde bestimmt der ein oder andere Tipp bzgl. Schwarzangler o.ä. mehr an die Aufseher weitergegeben.


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Glaubt jemand ernsthaft, dass Aufseher/Kontrolleure wirklich die richtigen Schwarzangler erwischen?



Wenige...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder triffts nicht meist eher die weniger Glücklichen oder weniger Intelligenten, die ne Grenze nicht beachtet haben, statt nem Maßband nen Zollstock dabei haben, unerlaubterweise Kleinbarsche zurücksetzen und, und, und??



Tja, 'ne Umfrage wird uns die Antwort wohl nicht bringen, was? 
"Sind Sie öfters wegen 1) Schwarzangeln oder 2) anderer Vergehen bestraft worden?"




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht mal ne bundesweite Aktion fällig (für was haben wir nochmal Verbände??), mit der versucht werden sollte, die Polizei zu sensibilisieren.
> Damit die eher mal eingreifen, statt  alles auf die Aufseher abzuladen?



Na, die Verbände haben doch wohl gerade viiieeel wichtigeres zu tun, oder?
Da wirst du schneller eine Aktion mit den Forenmitgliedern auf die Beine gestellt haben... 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und sollten Angler nicht eigentlich Aufseher unterstützen, da das Anliegen - gute Angelgewässer für alle - ja das gleiche sein sollte...



Dafür müsste ich Namen und Telefonnummer der Herren haben... Aber ich kenne die ja noch nicht einmal. Der besser direkt die Polizei rufen? Stellenkürzung, Überlastung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und Voila´ : Das F.A. Problem ist ein *POLITISCHES* :
> 
> Statt ein paar Beamte ordentlich zu bezahlen, werden ehrenamtliche "Könner" mit Halbwissen losgeschickt , die sich für Ihre angelnden Kollegen den Ar..h aufreissen lassen sollen.
> 
> ...



Nee, kein Politisches Problem, ein ideologisches.

Gesellschaftlich betrachtet sind Verstöße gegen das Fischereigesetz völliger Pillepalle. Jeder Politiker, jede Behörde, die hierfür mehr Geld ausgibt als jetzt schon, gehört gesteinigt.

Zu glauben, dass es den Fischereirechtinhabern im großen und Ganzen an Kontrolleuren mangelt, ist niedlich.

Es mangelt lediglich an Leuten die bereit sind, sich für Lau diese Arbeit aufzuhalsen.

Und ich kann die Fischereirechtihaber sogar verstehen.

Wenn ich ein mittleres Gewässer habe, brauche ich vier oder fünf Kontrolleure, die hauptberuflich die Kontrollen durchführen. Kostet mich irgendwas um 150.000 € im Jahr. Rechne ich den Schaden durch Schwarzangler etc. beträgt der vielleicht ! 10.000€ im Jahr.

Wie bekloppt muss man sein um 150.000 zu investieren um einen Schaden von 10.000 abzuwenden?

Also verlassen sich die Fischereirechtinhaber auf das, was an kostenlosen Kontrolleuren verfügbar ist.

Spinnt man den Faden jetzt noch weiter und bedenkt, dass kaum ein Fischereirechtinhaber Interesse daran hat, einen Schwarzangler etc. auf dem Privatweg zu verklagen, muss man sich als ehrenamtlicher Kontrolleur doch fragen, ob man noch alle Latten am Zaun hat. 

Du regst Dich über mangelnde Schadenabwehr für einen Besitz bzw. ein Recht auf, an dem Du in keinster Weise partizipierst, für einen Besitzer, der das ganz kühl durchkalkuliert und die kostengünstigste Variante wählt.

Und dann geht man (nicht Du) noch hin und diskutiert hier seitenlang, wie sich die "Deppen" (positiv gemeint) die sich ohne Lohn für die Kontrollarbeit hergeben, gefälligst zu verhalten haben.

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung. 80% der AB-User halten sich nicht an alle Fischereigesetze. Alles schreit nach stärkeren Kontrollen und die Kontrolleure haben sich gefälligst an die von den Anglern gewünschten Regeln zu halten, schließlich arbeiten sie ja für Lau. Und wenn einer das nicht macht, dann kriegt der aber sowas von Bescheid gesagt, dass ihm kein Hut mehr passt.

Zumindest im Internet.


----------



## GeorgeB (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung. 80% der AB-User halten sich nicht an alle  Fischereigesetze. Alles schreit nach stärkeren Kontrollen und die  Kontrolleure haben sich gefälligst an die von den Anglern gewünschten  Regeln zu halten, schließlich arbeiten sie ja für Lau. Und wenn einer  das nicht macht, dann kriegt der aber sowas von Bescheid gesagt, dass  ihm kein Hut mehr passt.



So isset. Wo ist das Problem? :m


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann geht man (nicht Du) noch hin und diskutiert hier seitenlang, wie sich die "Deppen" (positiv gemeint) die sich ohne Lohn für die Kontrollarbeit hergeben, gefälligst zu verhalten haben.
> 
> Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung. 80% der AB-User halten sich nicht an alle Fischereigesetze. Alles schreit nach stärkeren Kontrollen und die Kontrolleure haben sich gefälligst an die von den Anglern gewünschten Regeln zu halten, schließlich arbeiten sie ja für Lau. Und wenn einer das nicht macht, dann kriegt der aber sowas von Bescheid gesagt, dass ihm kein Hut mehr passt.
> 
> Zumindest im Internet.



Bezug nehmend auf den TE wurde festgestellt, dass offensichtlich von den wenigen Kontrolleuren einige dabei sind, die sich in der Kompetenz und im Ton vergreifen.
Wir brauchen Fischereiaufseher, keine Blockwarte. Und im Gegenzug dafür mehr aufmerksame Mitangler, die mehr auf Schwarzangler achten und auch mal die Polizei rufen.
Und genau, wir haben darüber diskutiert, wie sich erwachsene Männer untereinander zu verhalten haben. Ob die für ihren Job nun Geld bekommen oder nicht!
Darf ich, nur weil ich eine Aufgabe unentgeltlich mache, unfreundlich sein???
Wobei das scheinbar in vielen Lebensbereichen Voraussetzung zu sein scheint...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Darf ich, nur weil ich eine Aufgabe unentgeltlich mache, unfreundlich sein???



Die Freundlichkeit ist nur der eine Aspekt - nicht nachvollziehbare Regeln und Gesetze was anderes - wobei oft genug das eine das ander zu bedingen scheint..

Wie soll man jemand "freundlich" das durchsetzen unsinniger Regeln erklären, ohne gleich unglaubwürdig zu sein????


Gerade z. B. an der fränkischen Seenplatte wird immer wieder berichtet, dass Aufseher gnadenlos durchgreifen, wenn jemand einen Fisch unerlaubterweise zurücksetzt..

Nun gut, es ist eine Sache, wenn Bewirtschafter mit vielen Regeln den Gastanglern den Fang so schwer wie möglich machen wollen - der Verein/Verband bezahlt ja den Besatz..

Wie gnadenlos blöde muss man aber sein als Aufseher/Bewirtschafter, einen Angler anzugehen, der einen Fisch zurücksetzt???

Den braucht man schon als Besatz nicht zu bezahlen....

Ich würde als Vorstand meinen Aufsehern als Anweisung mitgeben, dass sie jedem Angler, der auch einen (scheinbar) größeren Meterhecht zurücksetzt, diesem zu gratulieren für ihr waidgerechtes Verhalten, untermaßige zu schonen.
Und ihm dafür noch einen Gutschein für ein Bier in der  Dorfkneipe geben....

Billiger kommt man nicht an Meterhechte als Besatz/Bestand...

Schwarzangler, Leute die Schonmaß, Schonzeit und Fanglimits nicht einhalten etc., gehören schlicht verknackt..

Wer aber als Angler/Aufseher/Bewirtschafter anglerfeindliche und vereinschädigende Gesetze auch noch durchsetzt statt wie oben beschrieben handelt, der sollte sich schlicht mal auf seinen Geisteszustand untersuchen lassen..

Auch wenn das oft nur gemacht wird, um unliebsame Gastangler vom Gewässer fernzuhalten..

Daher brauchts da auch einfache, nachvollziehbare Gesetze - am besten bundesweit - um Angler und Aufseher zusammen zu schweissen statt gegeneinander zu stellen...


PS:
Und wer als Bewirtschafter/Verband/Verein auch noch das abschlagen massiger Fische vorschreibt, wo es nicht gesetzlich notwendig ist wie in Bayern, nur um seine Kontrolleure und Angler sinnfrei zu malträtieren und möglichst viel Kohle für neuen Besatz verpulvern zu können, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen...........


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Bezug nehmend auf den TE wurde festgestellt, dass offensichtlich von den wenigen Kontrolleuren einige dabei sind, die sich in der Kompetenz und im Ton vergreifen.
> Wir brauchen Fischereiaufseher, keine Blockwarte. Und im Gegenzug dafür mehr aufmerksame Mitangler, die mehr auf Schwarzangler achten und auch mal die Polizei rufen.
> Und genau, wir haben darüber diskutiert, wie sich erwachsene Männer untereinander zu verhalten haben. Ob die für ihren Job nun Geld bekommen oder nicht!
> Darf ich, nur weil ich eine Aufgabe unentgeltlich mache, unfreundlich sein???
> Wobei das scheinbar in vielen Lebensbereichen Voraussetzung zu sein scheint...



Mag ja sein, dass ich die Beiträge nicht richtig verstehe.
Mir kommt es so vor, als ob man sich größtenteils darüber unterhält, welche Rechte ein Fischereiaufseher hat. Das hat nix mit Freundlichkeit zu tun.

Meiner Meinung nach, muss ein Fischereiaufseher die Vorschriften konsequent anwenden. Also auch, da wo das zurücksetzen verboten ist, gnadenlos durchgreifen. 
Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn Ordnungspersonen das Gesetz nach eigenem Gusto anwenden.

Und Nein, ein Kontrolleur muss auch nicht zwingend freundlich sein. Steht nicht in seiner Aufgabenbeschreibung. Er muss lediglich sachlich sein.

Es erstaunt mich, dass eine Gruppe, in der sich 80% Gesetzesbrecher befinden, über Qualität und Kompetenz derjenigen diskutieren, die das Fischereigesetz zu überwachen haben. Und noch mehr erstaunt mich das Anspruchsdenken derjenigen.


----------



## angler1996 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und Nein, ein Kontrolleur muss auch nicht zwingend freundlich sein. Steht nicht in seiner Aufgabenbeschreibung. Er muss lediglich sachlich sein.
> 
> Es erstaunt mich, dass eine Gruppe, in der sich 80% Gesetzesbrecher befinden, über Qualität und Kompetenz derjenigen diskutieren, die das Fischereigesetz zu überwachen haben. Und noch mehr erstaunt mich das Anspruchsdenken derjenigen.


 
Genau, anstatt darüber zu reden, wie man die "Deppen" die freiwillig bereit sind, sich ihre Freizeit um die Ohren zu hauen unterstützen könnte.  Ich gebe ehrlich zu, ich möchte nicht Aufseher werden. Aber wenn irgendwo hier Verstöße diskutiert werden kommt der Ruf nach mehr Kontrolle.
Nur von wem soll die geleistet werden?
Gruß A.


----------



## Lazarus (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, muss ein Fischereiaufseher die Vorschriften konsequent anwenden. Also auch, da wo das zurücksetzen verboten ist, gnadenlos durchgreifen.


Das ist die Denkweise, nach der eine Supermarktkassiererin wegen eines gefundenen Pfandzettels über 2€ rausgeworfen wird.
Bravo!


----------



## Jose (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Es erstaunt mich, dass eine Gruppe, in der sich 80% Gesetzesbrecher befinden, über Qualität und Kompetenz derjenigen diskutieren, die das Fischereigesetz zu überwachen haben. Und noch mehr erstaunt mich das Anspruchsdenken derjenigen.



erstaunt dich das wirklich bei hobby-juristen?


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und Nein, ein Kontrolleur muss auch nicht zwingend freundlich sein. Steht nicht in seiner Aufgabenbeschreibung. Er muss lediglich sachlich sein.



Doch, steht es. Steht mir also auch zu, dass er das ist.

Auszug aus dem Merkblatt für amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher, herausgegeben vom Fischereiverband NRW:

_5.4 Eigene Pflichten und eigenes Verhalten....

....5.4.2.6 sich bei Kontrollgängen und Kontrollen allen Personen, mit denen er  dienstlich in Berührung kommt (auch Grundstücksbesitzern!) unaufgefordert unter Namensnennung als amtlich bestellter Fischereiaufseher zu erkennen gibt, *stets höflich bleibt, jeden Anschein der Überheblichkeit vermeidet und Rücksicht übt*;_



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es erstaunt mich, dass eine Gruppe, in der sich 80% *Gesetzesbrecher *befinden, über Qualität und Kompetenz derjenigen diskutieren, die das Fischereigesetz zu überwachen haben. Und noch mehr erstaunt mich das Anspruchsdenken derjenigen.



Ordnungswidrigkeitsbegeher lasse ich mir noch gefallen, Gesetzesbrecher ist schon hart.

Mein Anspruchsdenken??? Langsam werd ich...
Ich möchte freundlich behandelt werden, damit ich ebenso freundlich antworten kann! Klasse, wenn er seinen unentgeltlichen Job macht, brauchen wir mehr von. Und wenn ich keinen Unterfangkescher dabei habe, kann er mich auch gerne rügen. Aber ich habe verdammt nochmal ein Recht auf eine freundliche Behandlung. Und darum ging es eigentlich in diesem Thread.

Und alle, die das nicht verstehen, sollten mal darüber nachdenken, wie oft sie sich schon beschwert haben, weil die Kassiererin beim Aldi wieder motzig war, der Polizist bei der letzten allgemeinen Verkehrskontrolle mürrisch nach den Papieren gefragt hat und die Mitarbeiter beim Straßenverkehrsamt ja die letzten Motzköppe sind! Ist das etwas anderes??? Nein!

Habe fertig.


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> erstaunt dich das wirklich bei hobby-juristen?



Danke für den qualifizierten Beitrag. Wenn du dich damit über uns lustig machen möchtest, fand ich das jetzt unpassend.


----------



## Jose (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Danke für den qualifizierten Beitrag. Wenn du dich damit über uns lustig machen möchtest, fand ich das jetzt unpassend.




gern geschehen.
nein, ich mache mich nicht lustig.
ich stelle nur fest, dass hier juristisch argumentiert wird von nichtjuristen. muss ein hobby sein.

und das ist wahrlich lustig genug.


----------



## WK1956 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Aber ich habe verdammt nochmal ein Recht auf eine freundliche Behandlung..


 
Echt hast du das?
Wieso?

Du hast allenfalls das recht auf eine korrekte und höfliche Behandlung, auf eine freundliche Behandlung hast du kein Recht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Doch, steht es. Steht mir also auch zu, dass er das ist.
> 
> Auszug aus dem Merkblatt für amtlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher, herausgegeben vom Fischereiverband NRW:
> 
> ...



Hab mich noch nie über unfreundliche Behandlung beschwert.
Jeder kann mal einen schlechten Tag haben. Kann kurz zuvor von irgendeinem Vollhonk bis aufs Blut gereizt worden sein.
Wenn ich von jemandem erwarte, dass er mir gegenüber freundlich ist, muss ich zuerst mal investieren.


----------



## Margarelon (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Fein. Dann habt ihr Recht, ich meine Ruhe. 
Nacht zusammen.


----------



## Jose (31. August 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich von jemandem erwarte, dass er mir gegenüber freundlich ist, muss ich zuerst mal investieren.




ach Ralle, das ist der punkt: es wird erwartet, dass kontrollettis höflich sind - und sind sie ja auch in der regel.
aus der erfahrung einiger "schwarzer schafe" wird dann hobbyjuristisch 'kriegswerkzeug' gegen kontrollettis zusammengebastelt. all die juristischen maikäferflügelbetrachtungen hier, so rechtens die auch sein mögen, sind doch in ihrem tenor eine kampfansage an die mehrheit derer, die diesen scheixx-job übernommen haben.

aber wahrscheinlich läuft der aal nicht zur zeit...


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

HALLO ALLE ZUSAMMEN #h

Ich habe bis jetzt nur mitgelesen !

Ich Angel jetzt seit 25 Jahren bei uns an den NRW Kanälen, daß erste mal wurde ich von einem Fischerreiaufseher angesprochen da war ich 13 der hat mir da gesagt das ich einen Angelschein bräuchte ( ich war total verdutzt,ich habe mit einer 1,40cm Fibergalsrute geangelt Köder war ne Heuschrecke ) Er hat mir dann den Tipp gegeben das ich zu Ordnungsamt gehen soll dort bekäme ich einen Jugendfischerreischein und dann soll ich mir Tageskarten kaufen, wenn ich das gemacht habe soll ich mir einen Angler suchen neben den ich mich setze und ihn fragen ob er denn ein wenig auf mich aufpasst. ( GUTE ALTE ZEIT )

Die Jahre zogen ins Land und ich wurde ein richtiger Petri Jünger habe meine Prüfung gemacht und bin Mitglid in einem Verein geworden.

Fazit; Ich bin Heute 38 und 3 mal Kontrolliert worden von Unterschiedlichen Personen ( 1 mal etwas zickig aber der ist Stadtbekannt unter Angler ) ansonsten alles super.

Es dürfte ruig öfter an den NRW Kanälen kontrolliert werden.

P.S Ich weiß nicht ob das zuviel OT war, aber ich wollte nur mal die Kontrollöre etwas aus der Schußbahn nehmen. ( Sind halt alle nicht gleich , aber alles Menschen )

Gruß aus Castrop#h


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

aber wahrscheinlich läuft der aal nicht zur zeit..



Wie wahr Wie wahr #q


----------



## Mac69 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> ach Ralle, das ist der punkt: es wird erwartet, dass kontrollettis höflich sind - und sind sie ja auch in der regel.
> aus der erfahrung einiger "schwarzer schafe" wird dann hobbyjuristisch 'kriegswerkzeug' gegen kontrollettis zusammengebastelt. all die juristischen maikäferflügelbetrachtungen hier, so rechtens die auch sein mögen, sind doch in ihrem tenor eine kampfansage an die mehrheit derer, die diesen scheixx-job übernommen haben.


 
Moin ,
ich stimme dir zu -das man aus manchen Post so etwas lesen könnte.

In der Praxis (zumindestens hier in der Provinz)sind solche Argumentationen eher selten- hier wird meiner Meinung viel zu viel "Tam Tam" um Einzelfälle gemacht.
Der "gemeine" Angler den man kontrolliert ist eher verständnissvoll und easy -merkwürdige Diskussionen und Argumente benutzen eher Leute die wissentlich falsch gehandelt haben und händeringend versuchen aus der Nummer wie auch immer raus zu kommen. 

Ich finde ja auch das manche Argumente eher zum schmunzeln sind...aber es soll auch FA mit Humor geben ;-)

Kann nur für mich sprechen,aber mir hat noch nie einer live am Wasser erklärt ob ich wollen darf oder nicht .
Auf klare Ja/nein Fragen wurde noch immer mit Ja oder nein geantwortet.

Ich denke das mit dem Kofferaum wurde im Kontex verstanden.....ich habe nur eine Möglichkeit aufgezeigt wie sowas ausehen könnte wenn man wollte.......

OT:
Haben sie Nacktbilder ihrer hübschen Frau? Wenn ja dürfte ich sie sehen?

Meiner Meinung nach eine höfliche Auforderung/Bitte der nicht Folge geleistet werden MUSS aber kann ;-)


Nix für ungut

Gruss

Mac


----------



## ernie1973 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Danke für den qualifizierten Beitrag. Wenn du dich damit über uns lustig machen möchtest, fand ich das jetzt unpassend.



Me 2 

- aber - er kann offenbar einfach nicht anders!

Naja - wenigstens hier hat er was zu melden!



Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> ich stimme dir zu -das man aus manchen Post so etwas lesen könnte.
> 
> In der Praxis (zumindestens hier in der Provinz)sind solche Argumentationen eher selten- hier wird meiner Meinung viel zu viel "Tam Tam" um Einzelfälle gemacht.
> ...




So sieht es nämlich aus.|good:


----------



## GeorgeB (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Trööts haben den gleichen Vorteil wie TV-Sendungen: Man kann sie weg klicken, wenn sie einem nicht gefallen. Alles Andere hat einen Touch von "gibt es etwas Langweiligeres als Angeln?", was man gemeinhin mit "ja, zugucken und Bemerkungen ablassen, die niemand hören will" beantwortet. 

Hier schreiben Leute, die mit der Juristerei nichts am Hut haben, sich aber dennoch an teils widersprüchlichen Gesetzen zu orientieren haben, die oft nichts Anderes als dem Zeitgeist geschuldete, faule Kompromisse sind. Da kommt es logischerweise immer wieder zu etwas abenteuerlichen "was wäre wenn" Postings. Die kann man unkommentiert stehen lassen, oder freundlich beantworten. Das Gleiche kann man mit Posts machen, in denen Leute voller Inbrunst ihre persönliche Auslegung von Rechtslagen als die ultimative Wahrheit präsentieren. Hier surfen nämlich auch Leute, die mit der Materie etwas vertrauter sind.

Wenn ein solcher Trööt nur einige User dazu animiert sich etwas vorsichtiger zu verhalten oder sich mal wieder ein bisschen mit den aktuellen Vorschriften zu beschäftigen, hat er seinen Zweck voll erfüllt. Ist er einem hingegen zu bescheuert, wird man vernünftigerweise nicht mitlesen, geschweige denn kommentieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> gern geschehen.
> nein, ich mache mich nicht lustig.
> ich stelle nur fest, dass hier juristisch argumentiert wird von nichtjuristen. muss ein hobby sein.
> 
> und das ist wahrlich lustig genug.




Moin, lustig finde ich das nicht, eher wichtig.

Immerhin gelten die Gesetze für Angler, die zu 99% (geschätzt)
eben keine Juristen sind.

Da darf man doch schonmal diskutieren, wie man sich am Wasser auf der sicheren Seite bewegt.

Übrigens : selbst unter Juristen - und gerade da - gibt es zu bestehenden Vorschriften in Würdigung des Einzelfalls unterschiedliche Ansichten - sonst gäbe es keine Streitigkeiten vor Gericht.

Der unterlegene Jurist ist dann ein Depp und darf in Zukunft Taxi-Fahren?

Der Angler sollte Rechten und Pflichten am Wasser kennen - wenn man drüber spricht, umso besser.

Nochwas : ich bin auch für regelmäßige,faire Kontrollen.

Die Anreiz-Problematik hatte ich ja angesprochen...der Kontrolleur eines überschaubaren Vereins-Gewässers möchte unentgeltlich-mühevoll vielleicht "sein" Gewässer "besser" gestalten.

Fischwilderer fernhalten etc.

Als F.A. an einem Großgewässer muß man wohl ein echter Idealist sein - ich behaupte mal, dass hier finanzierte F.A. den besseren Job machen würden.

Am Rhein bin ich nach 20 Jahren das erste mal kontrolliert worden- dabei gibt es auf dem Papier genug Kontrolleure.

Wieder beim Anreiz : die haben (verständlicherweise) irgendwann die Schnauze voll ... da hakt es.

Gutes Geld für gute Leistung finanziert aus der Staatskasse wäre effektiver.

Das findet aber nicht statt aus Kostengründen ( siehe Ralles Argumente).

Fazit : es müssen Lösungen für die Großgewässer erst noch gefunden werden.

Meine Meinung.

Rheinspezie


----------



## ernie1973 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Wenn man den Kontrolleuren "Kopfprämien" zahlen würde, sowie den Leuten der GEZ-beauftragten Drückerkolonnen oder den Kontrolleuren der Verkehrsunternehmen mancherorts, dann könnte man ein sich selbst finanzierendes Kontrollsystem wohl auch an Großgewässern hinbekommen!

Da aber eine Behörde dazwischenhängt, die z.B. in Köln seit den frühen 80´ ern an ihrem Kontrolleur-Bestellungssystem über Vorschlagsrechte der Fischerervereine stur festhält, wird sich nichts ändern!

Da besetzen teilweise seit 20 Jahren Kontrolleure jeweils 3 angefangene Rheinkilometer und es weiß niemand, 

- ob diese einmal bestellten Menschen noch leben
- noch laufen können
- noch kontrollieren

Das ist schon lustig & erklärt sicherlich den meistenorts recht niedrigen Kontrolldruck - denn aktive und für das gesamte Stadtgebiet von Köln zuständige Kontrolleure gibt es nur 2 oder 3.

Aber - das hatte der Ralle schonmal angeführt - wenn es die *RFG* offenbar nicht interessiert, die als Einzige einen wirklichen wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch "Schwarzangler" am Rhein erleidet, warum sollen wir uns da einen Kopf wegen machen?

...und der Schaden liegt sicherlich nicht in einigen KG oder auch Tonnen Fisch - sondern eher darin, dass keine Rheinkarten gekauft werden, die der RFG ansonsten 34 € pro Jahr und Karte bringen würden.

Wenn denen die Kontrolliererei kein Geld wert ist, warum also aufregen?

Weil uns einer einen Fisch "wegfangen" könnte?

Nene - das juckt mich bei einem Fluss wie dem Rhein wenig!

Allerdings sieht das bei einem aktiv bewirtschafteten kleineren & geschlossenen Vereinsgewässer schon anders aus.

"Weil ich zahlen musste sollen die anderen auch zahlen?"....kann man als Argument anführen - ist aber immernoch das Bier der RFG, um bei dem Beispiel Rhein zu bleiben, wenn die viele Leute dort "einfach so" angeln läßt - aber nicht unseres....!

(rechtlich) Falsches Verhalten am Wasser juckt mich hingegen schon, wenn ich es sehe.
Dabei weiß ich selber genau, wo meine persönliche Grenze liegt, ab der ich dann selber mal die Polizei oder das Ordnungsamt anrufe - was auch schon vorkam - und was dann auch zu einer Kontrolle & vermutlich auch einem Verfahren geführt hat, dessen Ausgang ich aber leider nicht mitbekommen habe! 

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gutes Geld für gute Leistung finanziert aus der Staatskasse wäre effektiver.



Kuckst Du.|rolleyes



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - das hatte der Ralle schonmal angeführt - wenn es die *RFG* offenbar nicht interessiert, die als Einzige einen wirklichen wirtschaftlichen Schaden durch "Schwarzangler" am Rhein erleidet, warum sollen wir uns da einen Kopf wegen machen?




So, jetzt mal zu meinem Problem.

Ich hab eine große Streuobstwiese mit vielen unterschiedlichen Obstbäumen. Zaun drum machen ist zu teuer und ich darf es auch nicht, weil Landschaftsschutzgebiet.

Zur Erntezeit kann jeder von Euch für 10€ einen Zentner Äpfel pflücken.

Blöderweise gibt es Gestalten, die nachts kommen und pflücken ohne zu zahlen. Andere zahlen zwar, pflücken aber wesentlich mehr als einen Zentner. Wieder andere reißen mir die Äste ab.


Ich möchte folgendes.

Bitte meldet Euch freiwillig, um meine Wiese  zu bewachen. Zahlen kann ich Euch nix, aber ein paar Äppel sind wohl drin.

Alternativ wäre es auch ok, wenn der Staat ausreichend Kontrolleure einstellt und ordentlich bezahlt, die diesen Job machen.




Merkste was ??


----------



## ernie1973 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kuckst Du.|rolleyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja - auch wenn die RFG dort eigentlich die Bewirtschaftung (& den Erlaubniskartenverkauf) inne hat, so hängt Vater Staat da auch am Rhein doch irgendwie *mit* drin.

Zudem entgehen den Behörden ja auch Einnahmen, wenn ohne Erlaubniskarte *UND AUCH NOCH fischereischeinlos* geangelt wird, die aber "nur" bei 48 € für den 5-Jahres-FISCHEREIschein in NRW liegen (24 € Verwaltungsgebühren + 24 € Fischereiabgabe), so dass diese zum einen ein gewisses fiskalisches (Eigen-) Interesse an Kontrollen haben könnten (anders als bei Deinem Obstwiesenbeispiel, zugegeben - ein GERINGES fiskalisches Interesse, dass keine hauptberuflichen Kontrolleure finanzieren könnte - aber - an vielen Stellen arbeiten Kontrolleure als Zuschussgeschäft, nur damit öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften eingehalten & überwacht werden - das bringt ein Rechtsstaat so mit sich, dass die Behörden eben nicht nur auf Gewinnerzielung hin arbeiten) - zudem sind die Fischereibehörden zumindest präventiv & repressiv auch zu einer Kontrolltätigkeit verpflichtet - auch an (Teil-) privat bewirtschafteten Gewässern!

Das ergibt sich schon aus der Bindung der Verwaltung an die Gesetze - im speziellen liegt die Zuständigkeit auch zur Einhaltung der Fischereigesetze & Vorschriften und deren Kontrolle & Überwachung bei den zust. Behörden.

Das Beispiel hinkt also etwas - aber zeigt wohl grob den wahren Hintergrund für die momentanen Zustände --> wie so oft geht´s um das liebe Geld!

Ernie


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bitte meldet Euch freiwillig, um meine Wiese  zu bewachen. Zahlen kann ich Euch nix, aber ein paar Äppel sind wohl drin.



Und jetzt könnte man sich fragen: Was sind das für Leute, die sich dann freiwillig melden, um deine Wiese zu bewachen, was ist deren Intention? Ist das ein Pflichtgefühl der Allgemeinheit gegenüber oder doch eher was Psychologisches?|rolleyes
Ich lese hier immer von den "armen Deppen", die sich aufopfern...ja warum eigentlich...gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie das Sherrifsyndrom oder worum geht es dabei?


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer von den "armen Deppen", die sich aufopfern...ja warum eigentlich...gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie das Sherrifsyndrom oder worum geht es dabei?


 
Gute Frage, rein vom Auftreten her scheint da die tatsächliche Ursache für die Brreitschaft schon breit gestreut zu sein. Zumal es jawohl die Jahreskarte für nix gibt ?
 |kopfkrat, also geringfügig merh als nen Appel
Allerdings habe ich lange keinen mehr getroffen.
Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und jetzt könnte man sich fragen: Was sind das für Leute, die sich dann freiwillig melden, um deine Wiese zu bewachen, was ist deren Intention? Ist das ein Pflichtgefühl der Allgemeinheit gegenüber oder doch eher was Psychologisches?|rolleyes
> Ich lese hier immer von den "armen Deppen", die sich aufopfern...ja warum eigentlich...gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie das Sherrifsyndrom oder worum geht es dabei?



Eine gute Frage Sten - aber - es gibt sicher auch Menschen, die gerne mal Sheriff spielen, *ABER* eben auch diejenigen, die in ihrer Freizeit gerne irgendwie und irgendwo gemeinnützig oder auch nur irgendwie "nützlich" tätig sind in einem Bereich, in dem sie Fachkenntnisse haben, oder sich einfach nur GERNE engagieren WOLLEN.

Vielleicht kommt der Rentner mit dem Übergang ins nicht-mehr-arbeiten müssen ohne eine Aufgabe nicht gut klar - oder der Erbe, der einfach nicht mehr arbeiten muss, möchte seine Freizeit irgendwie auch mal sinnvoll gestalten?

...nur um mögliche Beispiele zu nennen!

Sonst müßtest Du wohl* JEDES* Ehrenamt hinterfragen....und ohne ehrenamtliche Helfer wäre vieles nicht machbar!!!

Warum trainiert ein Trainer ´ne Sportmannschaft im nicht kommerziellen Bereich?

Warum wird jemand MOD, in irgendeinem Internetforum (nicht hier - sondern in IRGENDEINEM Forum - z.B. im Modellbauforum?) wenn´s dafür nix gibt?...

Warum leitet man an der Uni eine AG für Studienanfänger & gibt Tutorien ohne Entgelt?

Warum geht einer freiwillig Angler kontrollieren, obwohl ihm das Gewässer nicht gehört?

Warum rennen gute Menschen in Altenheime und beschäftigen die alten Leute dort ohne Geld zu kriegen?

Warum arbeitet jemand als Clown ohne Kohle auf einer Kinderkrebsstation - oder in einem Kinderhospiz?

Warum ist jemand beim DRK, den Seenotrettern, der freiwilligen Feuerwehr etc.....?

Warum geht einer ins Tierheim mithelfen?

Warum schmiert man Stullen bei der Tafel?

usw.

Ich möchten vielen Ehrenamtlichen Helfern jedenfalls nicht unterstellen, dass es ihnen NUR darum geht, sich wichtig zu machen - obwohl es das sicher AUCH mal gibt!


...und - glaub mir - manchmal gibt es einem einfach ein gutes Gefühl, etwas nützliches getan zu haben, was man nicht hätte tun müssen & wofür man nix bekommt!

...so geht´s mir jedenfalls oft, wenn ich mal was "Gutes" getan habe, ohne dazu verpflichtet zu sein, oder dafür mit "Cash" entlohnt zu werden!


Ernie


----------



## Carp-MV (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Warum trainiert ein Trainer ´ne Sportmannschaft im nicht kommerziellen Bereich?
> 
> Warum wird jemand Mod, in irgendeinem Internetforum (nicht hier - sondern in IRGENDEINEM Forum - z.B. im Modellbauforum?) wenn´s dafür nix gibt?
> 
> ...


In allen diesen ehrenamtlichen Bereichen wie die meisten anderen auch muss man aber nicht befürchten was auf die Fresse zu kriegen oder schlimmeres wenn man an den falschen gerät. Und bei den Tafeln hab ich auch mal gearbeitet und das ist was völlig anderes, dort hilft man meistens armen Menschen/Familien und das ist was Ehrenhaftes.

Das ist schon wie eine Art Ordnungshüter wenn auch im eingeschränkten Bereich. Ich würde mir sowas jedenfalls nicht für Lau antun und ich bin ja nun wahrlich niemand der ängstlich durch die Gegend läuft oder oft blöd angemacht wird da ich nun ziemlich kräftig bin...^^

Und ich weiß wovon ich rede weil jemand schon von mir höchstpersönlich eine gescheppert bekommen hat der sich als Aufseher ausgab aber nicht Ausweisen konnte da er dann doch keiner war wie er dann zugab auf meinen Druck seinen Ausweis zu sehen. Sein Fehler war dann meine Freundin am Arm zu packen als ich den aufforderte ganz schnell zu verschwinden, das sollte man eben nicht machen....

So es gibt aber auch genügend andere Leute die noch weniger Skrupel haben und aus Angst vor einer Anzeige und teurer Strafe auch zur schweren Körperverletzungen bereit wären. Und das alles für Lau? Ne lass mal das muss ich nicht haben.

Wenn schon jemand verrückt genug ist den FA zu machen, dann sollte dieser auch nur in einer Gruppe kontrollieren aber ich habe solche FA immer nur einzeln gesehen und überwiegend ältere Herren. Sehr mutig, solange es gut geht ist ja alles toll aber irgendwann gerät man immer mal an den falschen und dann? Niemand sollte sich für ein paar Fische alleine in Gefahr begeben und die ist immer dabei wenn man sowas macht.

Dadurch kamen dann auch Fälle wie das der FA bestimmte Leute am Wasser nicht kontrolliert hat wahrscheinlich um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen zu deren eigenen Sicherheit. Irgendwo aber auch wieder völlig bescheuert weil dann man diese Kontrollen gleich sein lassen kann. Ja sowas habe ich schon mit eigenen Augen gesehen das einige FA so handeln.

So und wer hätte den Arsch in der Hose den FA zu helfen wenn er probleme bekommt mit einen Angler? Ich würde das tun aber viele sicher nicht und würden wegschaun.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sonst müßtest Du wohl* JEDES* Ehrenamt hinterfragen....und ohne ehrenamtliche Helfer wäre vieles nicht machbar!!!



Ernie, da muß man schon ganz klar zwischen karitativen Tätigkeiten, die wirklicher Nächstenliebe oder der Möglichkeit der "Einzahlung auf ein himmlisches Sparkonto" entspringen und der freiwilligen Tätigkeit eines Aufsehers unterscheiden


----------



## Mac69 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage Sten - aber - es gibt sicher auch Menschen, die gerne mal Sheriff spielen, *ABER* eben auch diejenigen, die in ihrer Freizeit gerne irgendwie und irgendwo gemeinnützig oder auch nur irgendwie "nützlich" tätig sind in einem Bereich, in dem sie Fachkenntnisse haben, oder sich einfach nur GERNE engagieren WOLLEN.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt der Rentner mit dem Übergang ins nicht-mehr-arbeiten müssen ohne eine Aufgabe nicht gut klar - oder der Erbe, der einfach nicht mehr arbeiten muss, möchte seine Freizeit irgendwie auch mal sinnvoll gestalten?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ho,

Top Post#6 !!

Dazu kommt noch das es Idealisten geben soll die der Auffassung sind das man manches wenn auch nur im kleinen ändern/was bewegen kann.

Wenn mich eins aufregen kann,Leute die nur meckern teilweise auf höchsten Niveau ,mit Argumenten wie muss was getan/verändert werden etc. aber selbst den Hintern nicht hochbekommen.Nach dem Motto muss was getan werden aber ich? ich doch nicht.......sollen andere.
Gerade in Angelvereinen ist es manchmal so das die Vorstände /Posten völlig veraltet sind .
Das hat oft mit am Sessel kleben zu tun aber auch das es kaum einer machen will-Arbeit ohne Bezahlung das noch in der Freizeit etc........*nur wer sich wie auch immer einbringt kann auch etwas verändern-auch wenn es manchmal nur Kleinigkeiten sind -die Summe aller macht es!!*

In diesem Sinne

Mac ....auch so nen idealistischer Depp


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das es Idealisten geben soll die der Auffassung sind das man manches wenn auch nur im kleinen ändern/was bewegen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meinst du mit "idealistischer Depp" das du auch Aufseher bist, und wenn ja, und das meine ich jetzt absolut nicht ketzerisch, was änderst bzw. bewegst du im idealistischen Sinne?


----------



## Carp-MV (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Meinst du mit "idealistischer Depp" das du auch Aufseher bist, und wenn  ja, und das meine ich jetzt absolut nicht ketzerisch, was änderst bzw.  bewegst du im idealistischen Sinne?


Na er rettet eventuell den Sohn von der Familie "Rotfeder" und die brauchen keine Beerdigung planen für ihren Sohn....^^ :m


----------



## Mac69 (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "idealistischer Depp" das du auch Aufseher bist, und wenn ja, und das meine ich jetzt absolut nicht ketzerisch, was änderst bzw. bewegst du im idealistischen Sinne?


 

Nabend,

wenn du diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hast erübrigt sich dich Frage ob ich FA bin

Ja, ich bin FA und Gewässerwart ,zusätzlich habe ich  unseren Jugenwart/Jugendgruppe in Form von (Vertretung/Gewässerbegehungen/allg.Jugendarbeit/Kursen) unterstützt.

Was ich als FA bewege?

leider oft zuwenig wobei ich nicht den Anspruch habe die Welt zu retten.....
nen kleines Beispiel:
Man hat mich gebeten ein ausserhalb gelegendes Gewässer verstärkt zu kontrollieren, da dort wilde Partys,grosse Lagerfeuer,verbrannte Ufer,Vereinseigentum beschädigt,Müll ohne ende ,viel Schwarzangler etc. waren .
Der Aufseher der dafür zuständig war hat sehr selten kontrolliert da er schon recht alt war und auch wohl kein Bock auf Stress oder was auch immer hatte.
Angler beschwerten sich häufig über die Zustände und den Ärger.
Da dieser See auf meiner Feierabendradtour lag und mein Hund viel Auslauf braucht habe ich zusammen mit nem anderen FA dort alle 2 Tage kontrolliert-"durchgegriffen" und öfters mal die Polizei antanzen lassen.
Irgendwie war manchen Chaoten das wohl auf Dauer zu viel und sieh an -der See ist sauber-Schwarzangler gibts in der Form nicht mehr,wilde Partys vorbei etc.
An dem Gewässer ist es ruhig und Idyllisch-Stress gibt kaum noch -alles easy

Kollege und ich haben zwar nicht die Welt gerettet aber zumindestens ein wenig geholfen das das Gewässer in seiner ursprünglichen Form erhalten wird und dort in Ruhe geangelt werden kann.
Somit haben wir zumindestens für die Angler die dort angeln ein wenig getan.
Die Anerkennung liegt nicht darin das uns jemand auf die Schulter klopft und applaudiert-sondern am Resultat und am Gefühl das man zumindestens ne Kleinigkeit erreicht hat.
und ja -man muss wohl bissle Idealist sein.

Wer garnix tut (und wenns im kleinen ist) darf sich nicht beschweren das nix getan wird

@Carp -MV 

Natürlich gibt es gewisse Gefahren gebe ich dir Recht ,das weiss man aber als FA.So blauäugig ist keiner...
In den Schulungen wird das sehr häufig erwähnt-Vorsicht vor grossen Gruppen-Alkoholisierten-nachts-Kontrollen alleine etc.

Jeder mit gesundem Menschenverstand sollten wissen wo die Grenzen sind und für sich entscheiden ob man jeden/immer/überall/zu jederzeit kontrolliert.Ne Rambomentalität ist da völlig fehl am Platze.

Alleine kann immer ein Problem werden-da bei Tätlichkeiten o.ä. ein Zeuge  fehlt.
Selbst mit Schh und/oder Kollege ist es nicht risikolos.
Das sollte man immer im Hinterkopf behalten.

ABER:
sein wir mal ehrlich ......meistens ist es recht stressfrei und Übergriffe sind Gottseidank nicht sehr häufig (wobei jeder ist einer zuviel) zumindestens hier sind es noch Ausnahmefälle.
Ich für meinen Teil halte das Risiko zumindestens hier für  überschaubar.

Gruss Mac


----------



## Carp-MV (1. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> ABER:
> sein wir mal ehrlich ......meistens ist es recht stressfrei und  Übergriffe sind Gottseidank nicht sehr häufig (wobei jeder ist einer  zuviel) zumindestens hier sind es noch Ausnahmefälle.
> Ich für meinen Teil halte das Risiko zumindestens hier für  überschaubar.
> 
> Gruss Mac


Meistens ist es Stressfrei das stimmt, aber alkoholsierte Angler aus dem Weg gehen ist auch keine Garantie, auch nüchtern kann jemand unberechenbar werden. Zumindest warst du so schlau und ihr wart zu zweit unterwegs. Auch noch keine absolute Sicherheit aber besser als keine. Denn es ist immer jemand wenn auch nur als Zeuge dabei und das ist schon ein guter Schutz. Stell dir vor du bist alleine und auch in der Umgebung in der du einen Schwarzangler kontrollierst ist weit und breit keiner weiter. Das Risiko ist jetzt viel höher das der andere eventuell Gewaltbereit wird und ich habe hier bei uns bisher diese FA immer nur alleine gesehen. Kleine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen erleichtern eben oft die Arbeit und das sollten sich andere die gerne alleine auf Kontrolltour gehen sich mal zu herzen nehmen.

Denn auch wenn andere Angler am Gewässer anwesend sind habe ich auch schon erlebt das diese gerne mal Schweigen und im Notfall oft nicht mal Hilfe leisten, wahrscheinlich aus  Angst. Letzes Jahr zum beispiel hatte zwei Jugendliche angetrunken einen Opa angesprochen und beleidigt und es kam zu Handgreiflichkeiten. Zwei weitere Angler an dem kleinen See haben so getan als würden sie nichts bemerken aber es war leicht zu überblicken was da geschah. Ich war schockiert und durfte die beiden mit meinen Kumpel alleine dazu bringen das sie verschwinden. War nicht sehr nett die Aktion und der ältere Mann hätte sich alleine doch nie Wehren können. Das hat zwar nichts mit FA zu tun gerade aber zeigt das es immer besser ist diese Kontrollen immer mindestens zu zweit zu machen.

Ich finde es auch gut das es welche gibt die das machen für Lau, nur ich selber würde mir das ehrlich nicht antun. Jemanden zur Hilfe kommen absolut kein Thema aber nur um einen Schwarzangler zu erwischen eventuell nen Messer im Rücken zu haben was ja wirklich jeder dabei hat am Wasser....ne das muss ich nicht haben. ;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Mac69 schrieb:


> *Dazu kommt noch das es Idealisten geben soll die der Auffassung sind das man manches wenn auch nur im kleinen ändern/was bewegen kann.
> 
> *
> Sag´ ich ja - am Großgewässer muss man Idealist sein - am kleinen Gewässer kann man gezielt vllt. eher was bewirken
> ...




Nennen wir es doch mal beim Namen :

1.Wenig Ansehen 

2.Gefährdung

3.Stress 

4. Am Großgewässer auf verlorenem Posten

5. Kein Geld

6. Zwischenmenschlich nicht unanspruchsvoll ( Gefährdung)

7. Eingabe von Freizeit

8. Man hilft nicht Menschen, sondern kontrolliert Diese

9. Man "hilft" einem bspw.am Rhein ominösen        Fischereirechteinhaber (RFG) - keiner Person sondern 
Institution .

10. Um welchen Gemeinnutzen zu erzielen???


Der Job gehört gut bezahlt, dann wird er auch gemacht.

Rheinspezie


----------



## ernie1973 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nennen wir es doch mal beim Namen :
> 
> 1.Wenig Ansehen
> 
> ...



...und das ist der Punkt - "gut bezahlen" lohnt sich eben einfach nicht, wie hier richtigerweise schon geschrieben wurde!

Kosten / Nutzen oder "Aufwand im Verhältnis zum Schaden" stimmen da nicht überein, weswegen dafür niemand Geld ausgeben wird!

Ernie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage Sten - aber - es gibt sicher auch Menschen, die gerne mal Sheriff spielen, *ABER* eben auch diejenigen, die in ihrer Freizeit gerne irgendwie und irgendwo gemeinnützig oder auch nur irgendwie "nützlich" tätig sind in einem Bereich, in dem sie Fachkenntnisse haben, oder sich einfach nur GERNE engagieren WOLLEN.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt der Rentner mit dem Übergang ins nicht-mehr-arbeiten müssen ohne eine Aufgabe nicht gut klar - oder der Erbe, der einfach nicht mehr arbeiten muss, möchte seine Freizeit irgendwie auch mal sinnvoll gestalten?
> 
> ...



Gut und schön Ernie...und auch richtig.
Aber mittlerweile überkommt mich das Gefühl das dieses Land sich zu sehr auf Ehrenämter verlässt,sich schlicht aus der Verantwortung stiehlt.Gerade was einige der von dir angesprochenenen Beispiele betrifft.

Vieles wäre ohne Ehrenamt nicht machbar?Ja....weil auf der einen Seite Geld in riesige Verbrennungsmechanismen geschaufelt wird,während für wirklich wichtige,alltägliche Dinge quasi Bettelbriefe verfasst werden müssen.Das ist einfach nur noch erbärmlich.
_
Es gibt viele Leute, die die großen Dinge tun können. Aber es gibt sehr wenig Leute, die die kleinen Dinge tun wollen.__
Mutter Teresa _

Mag sein...aber Idealismus und ein "vergelts Gott" füllt leider weder meinen Kühlschrank noch bei den momentanen Preisen den PkwTank auf dem Weg zum Ehrenamt.Hat somit mit *wollen *eher weniger zu tun.
​


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Ihr wollt das nicht verstehen, gelle ?

Der Staat gibt ne Menge Kohle aus, um das Eigentum von Privatpersonen zu schützen. Das nennt sich "Justiz" und hier direkt Polizei.

Die kann jeder rufen, wenn er einen Schaden abwenden will.

Das in den Augen der Gesellschaft und der Polizei, z.B. ein Schwarzangler völliger Pillepalle ist, dessen Verfolgung aber sowas von nachrangig ist, wird durch die Leidenschaft angeln völlig ausgeblendet. 
Ich denke aber, jeder von Euch wäre begeistert wenn des nächtens ein Einbrecher in der Wohnung rumort, die Polizei aber grad nicht kann, weil sie einen Schwarzangler abarbeiten muss.

Es kommt Euch auch nicht in den Kopp, dass ein Landwirt dem Eigentum von seinen Feldern entwendet wird, auch nicht anders da steht, als ein Fischereirechtinhaber, dem Fische entwendet werden. 

Mit welchem Recht bitte, soll der Staat die Fische eines Menschen oder einer Gruppe mit besonderem Schutz versehen, die Früchte eines Landwirtes aber nicht ?

Die Fische in einem Gewässer gehören demjenigen, der das Fischereirecht hat, bzw. hat dieser das alleinige Recht, sich diese anzueignen, wie dem Landwirt die Feldfrüchte gehören. 

Der Angler hat genausoviel Besitzrechte an den Fischen, wie der Marktbesucher an Früchten des Landwirts.
Nämlich überhaupt keine, bis er sich diese auf legalem Weg angeeignet hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Soso.

Frage : wenn das Land keine effektive Kontrolldichte aufbaut und Länderrecht durch Ehrenamtler kontrollieren lässt-

wieso gibt es dann überhaupt eine Landesfischereiverordnung ?

Wird doch ständig gebrochen - also warum nicht gleich abschaffen?

Für mich hat das Land auch eine fürsorgliche Pflicht, verabschiedete Gesetze effektiv durchzusetzen.
An Großgewässern eben durch hauptamtliche Kontrolleure ( meinetwegen auch 400Euro-Jobs).

Angenehmer Nebeneffekt : es werden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen.

Ganz davon ab tendiere ich ohnehin zu dem gewissens-beruhigenden Anruf bei der Polizei - Bürgerpflicht erledigt und wenn sie nicht kommen wollen, habe ich mir Nix vorzuwerfen.

Warum stehen die Nummern der amtlichen F.A. eigentlich nicht auf der Rheinkarte, wenn Diese für den Rhein bestellt wurden?|kopfkrat

Da entlarvt sich das System doch schon selbst : die Angler können ja nur die überarbeitete , an anderer Stelle somit fehlende Polizei anrufen.

Lustig, wenn doch ein Beamter kommt , der sich bspw. mit Fischbestimmung gar nicht auskennt 

Heissa , ab Morgen geh´ ich auch zum Schwarzangeln - das System kollabiert nicht, es gibt gar kein effektives System 

R.S.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt das nicht verstehen, gelle ?



Was genau wollen wir denn nicht verstehen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt das nicht verstehen, gelle ?
> 
> Das nennt sich "Justiz" und hier direkt Polizei.
> 
> ...



Klar kann ich die rufen.....aber eher zur Schadensaufnahme für die Versicherung.
Ich hatte letzte Woche um 3 in der Früh auf dem Weg zur Arbeit eine Figur, die es lustig fand Pkw Aussenspiegel abzutreten..wacker 110 gewählt.Antwort:"Ok,dauert ca.20 Min.Z.Z.zu wenig verfügbares Personal.
Könnten *Sie* den Typ so lange irgendwie beschäftigen..?"

Ja,ich könnte ihm was vortanzen oder wir könnten gemeinsam Karten spielen.Alternativ dazu einfach überfahren...?#d


Hier scheitert selbst alltäglicher Schutz am lieben Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*

Hier kollabieren/kollidieren mehrere Dinge.................

Durchsetzen Fischereirecht:
Öffentliche Aufgabe, da Gesetze nunmal durchgesetzt werden müssen..

Durchsetzen der Regelungen von Verbänden, Vereinen, Bewirtschaftern:
Deren Sache, kein öffentliches Interesse, sondern private bzw. privatwirtschaftliche Bestimmungen..

Durchsetzen sinnvoller Regelungen mit gesundem Menschenverstand statt sinnloser Restriktionen:
Fehlanzeige bei Gesetzgebern, Behöden und Verbänden...

Fazit:
Angler machen sich ihre eigenen Regeln und lassen sich ansonsten nicht erwischen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Durchsetzen sinnvoller Regelungen mit gesundem Menschenverstand statt sinnloser Restriktionen:
> Fehlanzeige bei Gesetzgebern, Behöden und Verbänden...



Eher lernt in D ein Gummibaum Schach spielen oder ein Schwein fliegen...das  o.g.werden wir evtl. irgendwann von dem Zimmer eines Seniorenstifts aus lesen.Wahrscheinlicher jedoch:"Angeln in D mit Wirkung zum 1.1.2030 verboten"


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was genau wollen wir denn nicht verstehen?




Das hier ein Ausbau der staatlichen Ordnungsmacht gefordert wird, um das Privateigentum/-recht weniger Bürger stärker zu schützen als allgemein üblich. Und dass die Rufer (Fischereirechtinhaber ausgenommen) keinerlei Rechts- oder Besitzansprüche auf das haben, was sie besonders geschützt haben wollen.

Ich frage nochmal, warum und mit welcher Rechtfertigung der Staat für den Schutz der Fischereirechte mehr Geld ausgeben soll, als für jede andere Kontroll- und Schutzarbeit.

Mit fielen auf jedenfall sofort mehrere andere Bereiche ein, in denen Investitionen in Schutz und Sicherheit weitaus wichtiger und nötiger wären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Das hier ein Ausbau der staatlichen Ordnungsmacht gefordert wird, um das Privateigentum/-recht weniger Bürger stärker zu schützen als allgemein üblich


Denkfehler:
Das Gesetz soll geschützt werden (z. B. Einhalten gesetzlicher Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße), nicht die Fische als Eigentum (das wäre dann z. B. ein Fanglimit eines Bewirtschafters)..

Wenn der Staat die Durchsetzung der Gesetze nicht für sinnvoll hält, kann er sie ja abschaffen.

Die Angler halten sich eh nur da dran, wo sie es für sinnvoll erachten..

Solange der Staat die Gesetze aber nicht abschafft, sollte er sich auch um Einhaltung kümmern..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denkfehler:
> Das Gesetz soll geschützt werden (z. B. Einhalten gesetzlicher Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße), nicht die Fische als Eigentum (das wäre dann z. B. ein Fanglimit eines Bewirtschafters)..
> 
> Wenn der Staat die Durchsetzung der Gesetze nicht für sinnvoll hält, kann er sie ja abschaffen.
> ...




Kein Denkfehler.

*Jedes* Eigentum ist gesetzlich geschützt und dieser Schutz durch Gesetze geregelt. Und auch der Umgang mit Eigentum ist gesetzlich geregelt, wenn es die Belange der Allgemeinheit betrifft.

Der Staat schafft auch nur eine kleine Anzahl von Fahrraddiebstählen aufzuklären oder zu verhindern, soll man es deswegen legalisieren?

Es gibt auch jede Menge Gesetze, an die sich ein Land- oder Forstwirt halten muss, genau wie der Fischereirechtinhaber. 

Kein Unterschied.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Der Staat schafft auch nur eine kleine Anzahl von Fahrraddiebstählen aufzuklären oder zu verhindern, soll man es deswegen legalisieren?


Mehr Kontrollen war doch die Ursprungsforderung - die Abschaffung kam von mir als altem Anarchisten ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mehr Kontrollen war doch die Ursprungsforderung - die Abschaffung kam von mir als altem Anarchisten ;-))




Wieder falsch, Du alter Anarchist.

Es ging darum, dass Ewald sich nicht ausgewiesen hat.

Du weißt schon, was mich eigentlich an solchen Dislussionen stört. Abschaffen sollte man was ganz anderes.|rolleyes


----------



## BMP (3. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nennen wir es doch mal beim Namen :
> 
> 8. Man hilft nicht Menschen, sondern kontrolliert Diese



Da muss ich dir widersprechen.
Natürlich Kontrolliere ich die Angler, aber jeder Angler der sich gesittet verhält, kann doch über die Kontrolle froh sein.

In meinem Fall war es so, das an meinem Abschnitt sehr viel falsch lief. Es gibt Gastkarten dort und es war ein beliebter Treffpunkt für Jugendliche. Nach einem warmen Wochenende war dort überall Unrat und abgebrannte Feuerstellen.

Seit dem dort tägliche Kontrollen gemacht werden, findet man dort ein wunderschönen See ohne grölende Jugendliche.

Alle Angler die ich dort Kontrolliert habe, waren sehr glücklich über Kontrollen die dort gemacht werden.  Somit habe ich den Anglern mit meinen Kontrollen dort auch geholfen.


----------



## Carp-MV (3. September 2012)

*AW: Merkwürdige Fischereikontrolle*



> Es gibt Gastkarten dort und es war ein beliebter Treffpunkt für Jugendliche.Nach einem warmen Wochenende war dort überall Unrat und abgebrannte Feuerstellen.


Sowas sehe ich überwiegend von der älteren Generation hier....



> aber jeder Angler der sich gesittet verhält, kann doch über die Kontrolle froh sein.


Nicht wirklich, erstens will ich meine Ruhe beim Angeln und werde ungern gestört und zweitens bringen die Kontrollen nicht viel. Die Gewässer wo eigentlich nie kontrolliert wird sehen auch nicht verschmutzter aus als die wo regelmäßig mal einer rumrennt.

Ich glaube auch kaum das die Vorschriften und Gesetze deshalb mehr eingehalten werden oder groß kontrolliert werden. Bisher wollten alle nur die Papiere sehen ob man brav seine Gebühren zahlt und das wars und um mehr geht es den meisten auch gar nicht.


----------

